# Who's planning on a 2014 foal?



## Britt

Who here is planning on breeding (or has already bred) for a 2014 foal? What are you hoping to get, etc...?

Pictures are, of course, optional... and much enjoyed!

I'm planning on breeding my TWH mare Gypsie (unreg.) to my neighbor's TWH stallion Leroy (reg. TWHBEA) (my dream stallion) later this month or next for a 2014 foal. I'm already crossing my fingers and hoping that the resulting foal is a chestnut filly, as my only color options are chestnut, bay, or smoky black. I'm planning on turning the foal into one of my riding horses, a trail horse, and possibly do a little trail-class or obstacle-challenge shows later on.

She's been bred once before (several years ago) to a different TWH stallion (also owned by my neighbor). This will be the final time she's ever bred, as she's nineteen and has to take weight supplements in the winter and is permanently on a joint supplement.

Pictures will come in a little while.


----------



## Poseidon

How do you figure only chestnut, bay, and smoky black?


----------



## NdAppy

You do realize smokey black is a black with cream right? And that means if that is possible you have a lot more color possibilities than what you listed... 

Can I ask why you are breeding her since you already know she has problems holding weight and has arthritis?


----------



## Britt

Well, maybe my terminology is wrong... :/

Um... by 'smoky black' I'm meaning a dull black, not a 'true' black... I get the terminology confused a lot, lol.

I figure those colors because the stud is a chestnut, out of two palomino parents, and my mare is bay, out of a chestnut sire and bay roan dam, and that's what I was given by the stallion owner as possible color possibilities, though he prolly meant a 'dull black' as well... fading black, I think is what I'm referring to. My main color possibilities are chestnut and bay, I'm pretty sure.

I also have a better chance of getting a filly, as this stud tends to throw 50/50 colts/fillies, whereas the last stud I bred her to tended to throw about 90/10 colts/fillies.

I've been wanting to rebreed her for several years now, and just kept putting it off a little longer, etc... She'll be permanently retired in a few years (she's already partially retired in winter). I think a lot of her weight issues was my feed I was feeding (I was feeding a very low-quality feed), she's on a complete feed now and I didn't have any issues with her weight this winter, like I've had the past several winters. I only had her on the weight supplement this winter as a precaution, I originally bought it for another horse, but after selling him, I had supplement left over and just decided to give it to her so as to not waste it or let it ruin.

I've spoken to a vet about breeding her with the joint supplement in her system, and he said it would be safe. My farrier thinks she doesn't have arthritis as badly as I think she does, though... but the joint supplement is staying to be on the safe side, as she's more comfy with it, I think (acts like a three year old, lol).

My main reason for breeding her is for another foal out of her to raise and train into a riding horse once she's too old and is retired to a pasture-puff. I already have Dakota, but he's such a handful on trails with groups, and no matter what I do, it just doesn't get any better (though he's excellent alone or riding on the flat by himself or with a horse he knows and actually likes)... I'm thinking about turning Dakota into a obstacle-challenge horse, for competitions, and using this up-and-coming foal as my main trail horse.


----------



## roanypony

I'm planning on a 2014 foal as long as everything operates according to plan. It's also the first foal I've ever bred for myself.

First pic is my mare, second pic is the stallion(he's 3), third pic is my mare's sire and the grandsire of the stallion. My mare's breeding is scheduled for this month.


----------



## FrostedLilly

My mare was just recently covered last Monday and Wednesday, so I'm not yet sure if she's caught , but I'm hoping for a 2014 foal. Lilly will be 12 this year and is a maiden mare. She is registered Pinto. Her sire was a Paint and her dam was an Anglo-Arab. I have bred her back to a Paint. To say I am excited for this foal is an understatement!

I sent away for coat colour tests from UC Davis. Despite being half paint, Lilly tested N/N for tobiano, overo, splash and sabino. Colour is only secondary for me though, I really liked the stallion's disposition and he has done well in the show ring as a halter horse. I'm hoping for a painted foal, but will be just as happy if I get another solid one.

The first two pictures are of my mare Lilly in summer and winter. Last I posted a link to the stallion's web page as I do not have the owner's permission to post pictures of the stallion. 


















*Painted Coos*


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Glynnis, interested to know why you chose this stud. He appears sickle hocked to me.

No breedings for our family this year. This will be the 4th year we have not bred. Too many Gypsies and indeed almost all breeds, being produced in this difficult economy. 

Lizzie


----------



## kassierae

He looks very sickle hocked. We have two planned for this year, a silver black varnish blanket appaloosa(HOF Roadster, son of Wittmaacks Mickey Mouse) will be bred to a silver black tobiano/splash mare for a driving prospect, and a smaller silver black mare for a smaller driving prospect. And before anyone says anything about minis being a dime a dozen, well in my area they are not. The minis around here are not of good quality(really crappy, actually), unless you really do some digging. The minis we have are very well bred and well conformed. They will stay with us for as long as possible, or they will go to trusted friends or other members of our local mini club. 

I am holding off on breeding my mare, I want to show her and get her trained first. Our first show is May 19, fingers crossed we do well.


----------



## FrostedLilly

I noticed the same thing in the picture and so I actually took someone who has a more experienced eye for conformation than I do to meet him in person. Not sure if it is just the pictures or the angle or if he's standing funny because in person he is not sickle hocked.


----------



## NdAppy

Britt - a "true black" and "dull black/fading black" are genetically the same and there is no way to predict if a black is going to be a fading black or not.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

I am not sure if I will breed for next year or wait. I'm hoping to get more important things done first before I decide.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Glynnis said:


> My mare was just recently covered last Monday and Wednesday, so I'm not yet sure if she's caught , but I'm hoping for a 2014 foal. Lilly will be 12 this year and is a maiden mare. She is registered Pinto. Her sire was a Paint and her dam was an Anglo-Arab. I have bred her back to a Paint. To say I am excited for this foal is an understatement!
> 
> I sent away for coat colour tests from UC Davis. Despite being half paint, Lilly tested N/N for tobiano, overo, splash and sabino. Colour is only secondary for me though, I really liked the stallion's disposition and he has done well in the show ring as a halter horse. I'm hoping for a painted foal, but will be just as happy if I get another solid one.
> 
> The first two pictures are of my mare Lilly in summer and winter. Last I posted a link to the stallion's web page as I do not have the owner's permission to post pictures of the stallion.
> 
> View attachment 178578
> 
> 
> View attachment 178586
> 
> 
> 
> *Painted Coos*



It's funny,I've been eyeing Painted Coos myself as a maybe future boyfriend for one of my mares.  From what I've heard/seen,he makes some pretty nice,versatile offspring.. And,although he does appear sickle hocked in that pic,he does not appear that way in others I've seen,and glad to hear you've seen him in person and he's not. What did you think of him overall?


----------



## countryryder

If all goes according to plan,Chica will be going to the breeders end of May/beginning of June. She is a 6 yr. old overo Paint mare,this will be her first foal. She will be bred to the AQHA stallion,I'll Smoke Ya.


----------



## RiverBelle

These horses all look beautiful! Happy foaling - I hope everyone isn't bald by the time their foals are born from pulling their hair out!


----------



## dbarabians

I have bred my AQHA mare Bald Face Leota to my arabian stallion Midnight Star.
Hopefully we will get a bald faced high white stockings and black half arabian for western classes.
I am also breeding my mare Miatara, Rosie, Dancer and a mare named Knuance All are arabian mares and will be bred to star ,another black 16 hand arab and a grey 15.3 hh arabian stallion. 4 mares and three stallions just have to decide who gets to cover who. Shalom


----------



## FrostedLilly

countryryder said:


> It's funny,I've been eyeing Painted Coos myself as a maybe future boyfriend for one of my mares.  From what I've heard/seen,he makes some pretty nice,versatile offspring.. And,although he does appear sickle hocked in that pic,he does not appear that way in others I've seen,and glad to hear you've seen him in person and he's not. What did you think of him overall?


Yes, it was the versatility of his offspring that really drew me to him... and his height. I'm hoping for a bit of a taller horse. He also moves very nicely, which I also liked. 

My overall impression of him was pretty positive. He has a very quiet temperament. My six and eight year old nephews were with me (with the stallion owner's permission of course) and were making tons of noise, petting him, scratching him, etc. and he barely batted an eyelash. He was a little more excitable when I dropped Lilly off a couple of weeks ago, but there was also 80+km/hr winds which he really didn't enjoy - but I don't know many horses that do. I've seen one of his foals born this year to a grullo mare and she is a good looking filly.


----------



## dbarabians

Glynnis that is a nice mare and if you ever want to breed for a half arabian she should throw a nice one. Or better yet sell her to me to breed sport horse contenders with. Shalom


----------



## FrostedLilly

Thanks db! She's pretty special to me - I've had her from day 1. I actually hadn't ever considered breeding her back to an Arab to be honest because I didn't think the resulting foal would be eligible to be registered. That being said however, I just looked on the AHA website and it turns out that would have been a viable option as well! For some reason I thought that both parents had to be registered as either a part-arab or arab. Oh well - I'm happy with my current decision and I suppose it could be something to consider in the future!

And sorry, Lilly is not for sale.


----------



## FrostedLilly

And sorry for the double post, I meant to write this earlier, CountryRider, your paint mare is very pretty. She has such a neat coat pattern!


----------



## XLmules

We are expecting 2-3 American Mammoth Jackstock babies, which is a blessing since the breed is "threatened" with only about 2,500 in the world. Sons of our jack are now making mules in Israel and Puerto Rico.


----------



## dbarabians

Nope Glynnis that mares foal could definetly be registered if she is bred to a Pure arabian. Lots of half arabians go for lots of money. Shalom


----------



## greentree

Well, I don't want to speak too soon, but it looks like I will be re-breeding my Arabian mare, Alaska, back to the Schwarzwalder Fuchs stallion, Rondo, for the 5th time! I lost one of my 4 fillies last year, and I re-bred her, but she slipped it. So I just found out they have some semen frozen, and he will send me some. Shipping cooled has become too difficult, as we have ALL moved, so we are going to try THIS!!!

I SHALL have my four-in-hand!! I SHALL....

Nancy


----------



## countryryder

greentree said:


> Well, I don't want to speak too soon, but it looks like I will be re-breeding my Arabian mare, Alaska, back to the Schwarzwalder Fuchs stallion, Rondo, for the 5th time! I lost one of my 4 fillies last year, and I re-bred her, but she slipped it. So I just found out they have some semen frozen, and he will send me some. Shipping cooled has become too difficult, as we have ALL moved, so we are going to try THIS!!!
> 
> I SHALL have my four-in-hand!! I SHALL....
> 
> Nancy



Best of luck this time,Nancy!


----------



## countryryder

Glynnis said:


> And sorry for the double post, I meant to write this earlier, CountryRider, your paint mare is very pretty. She has such a neat coat pattern!



Thank you,she's a great little mare. Those were older pics of her,she's filled out more now,as this pic from today shows. I also love her pattern,and I'm hoping she paints her baby as well,lol.

Your girl's none too shabby either.


----------



## FrostedLilly

> Nope Glynnis that mares foal could definetly be registered if she is bred to a Pure arabian. Lots of half arabians go for lots of money. Shalom


Well, if I ever decide to breed her again, I think I will most definitely consider that. For now, one foal (if she catches) is enough. 

Greentree, that stallion is gorgeous! And so unique! Any pics of your mare?


----------



## oh vair oh

We bred our world champion western pleasure producing mare to this lovely fellow for a 2014 foal. Sure to be a western pleasure stunner.


----------



## countryryder

So,looks like I might be having two 2014 babies;there's a possibility I may be breeding my Saddlebred mare to a friend's Georgian Grande stud for a sport horse prospect,I'll know for sure in a couple weeks.


----------



## Druydess

We are pleased that 2 of are mares are in foal to Obsidian Dream S for 2014 foals.

BA Chevelle:


Chevelle is Dam to Psynny, born 2013:


Echo Empress:



Emma is Dam to Echo born 2013:


Obsidian Dream S:


----------



## MyLittlePonies

oh vair oh said:


> We bred our world champion western pleasure producing mare to this lovely fellow for a 2014 foal. Sure to be a western pleasure stunner.


Are you going to be doing a foaling thread? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Serenity

Well, I wasn't planning but now expecting. My QH/TB cross bred with a purebred paint stallion so I'm hoping I get a nice tri-colored foal. I'm hoping I get the daddy's blue eyes too. We got a filly from the same stallion in February and she got one bright blue eye and one DARK blue eye. Can't wait to see what my mare gives me.


----------



## paintedpastures

Glynnis said:


> Yes, it was the versatility of his offspring that really drew me to him... and his height. I'm hoping for a bit of a taller horse. He also moves very nicely, which I also liked.
> 
> My overall impression of him was pretty positive. He has a very quiet temperament. My six and eight year old nephews were with me (with the stallion owner's permission of course) and were making tons of noise, petting him, scratching him, etc. and he barely batted an eyelash. He was a little more excitable when I dropped Lilly off a couple of weeks ago, but there was also 80+km/hr winds which he really didn't enjoy - but I don't know many horses that do. I've seen one of his foals born this year to a grullo mare and she is a good looking filly.


I know he is fairly popular & not all his pics does he look sickle hocked,that particular on isn't very flattering IMO. His Page here There is more pics & of his kids https://www.facebook.com/PaintedCoos?fref=ts


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Serenity said:


> Well, I wasn't planning but now expecting. My QH/TB cross bred with a purebred paint stallion so I'm hoping I get a nice tri-colored foal. I'm hoping I get the daddy's blue eyes too. We got a filly from the same stallion in February and she got one bright blue eye and one DARK blue eye. Can't wait to see what my mare gives me.


Are you saying this was an accidental breeding or you purchased a mare in foal? I wasn't sure what you meant. No such thing as a 'tri-coloured' horse. Maybe you mean bay and white? I love the bay/white horses. I guess you can see that by my avatar.:wink:

Lizzie


----------



## WSArabians

I'll be breeding

Summer:









Bree:









Rythm:









Rina:









Zina:









To

Khade:


----------



## WSArabians

FeatheredFeet said:


> Are you saying this was an accidental breeding or you purchased a mare in foal? I wasn't sure what you meant. No such thing as a 'tri-coloured' horse. Maybe you mean bay and white? I love the bay/white horses. I guess you can see that by my avatar.:wink:
> 
> Lizzie


Accidents are hard to come by.... LOL


----------



## FrostedLilly

paintedpastures said:


> I know he is fairly popular & not all his pics does he look sickle hocked,that particular on isn't very flattering IMO. His Page here There is more pics & of his kids https://www.facebook.com/PaintedCoos?fref=ts


That was my thought as well. I've had the good luck of seeing a few of his babies this year and they all seem to be solid foals - of course, time will tell as they get older. I agree, I did not find his show picture flattering. His hind legs are super close together and the angle from which the photo is taken isn't flattering either. 

That being said, the breeder gave me a phone call a few weeks ago, stating that Lilly hadn't gone back into heat. I took her last Saturday to the vet for an US and she is definitely in foal, with only one foal, due April 5 of 2014. I'm pretty darn excited.


----------



## MGTS

This year... nothing being bred - so no 2014 foals (pardon me while I take a BIG sigh of relief after last year's rough season). Have one *maybe* planned for 2015, and waiting on our only foal for 2013 to hit the ground.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

I might have one or two foals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

*Waiting on 2013 foal, but planning for next year...*

I am hoping to breed my mare Lexi (Sudden Impacts Lexi) to Wolf (SS Grande Texas Wolf) for a 2014 foal. I am waiting on the DNA test back for Lexi, since she has Impressive in her lineage, even though she has had healthy foals prior to me buying her. With her, I am hoping for a black and white tobiano filly, to eventually breed back to my grullo colt Flint (High Brow Hickory and Poco Bueno bred). He will be DNA tested for HERDA since he has High Brow Cat in his lineage. 

I am (still :shock waiting on my mare Vana (Vana Tyke), to have her foal. She was due at the end of May, so "any day now"... which roughly translates to "at the most inopportune time for her human", lol. I am hoping for a dunalino or palimino tobiano filly, but last year's colt was a solid color palimino, and she is bred back to the same stud Freeze (Blue Eyed Dunnit), so??? Barring any unforseen problems, I will breed her next year for a 2015 foal.


----------



## DeliciousD

I am breeding my beautiful mare...and she is already in foal :

Mare:
Delicia (Donnerschwee x Sao Paulo x Sandro)










With:
Stallion: Amour G (Ringo x May Sherif x Aleksander)










So far we have....










 good luck everyone!


----------



## dbarabians

DeliciousD what breed are your mare and the stallion?
I dont find most warmbloods very appealing but that mare is nice very well built. Shalom


----------



## DeliciousD

Delicia is a Hanovarian by has quite a strong thoroughbred influence I feel, the stallion is a KWPN. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smaile

It looks like I`ll be breeding Smaile again this year. 
Here`s Smaile`s pedegree - Horse card









I`ll be breeding her to Alberto, he`s a very perspective 4 yo. Here`s his pedegree - Horse card


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

So we are rebreeding our miniature mare Little Chocolate Chip to our stallion Beattie Acres Black Tie Affair for a 2014 foal. After this years red bag delivery we are really hoping for a healthy foal. 
Here's the mom to be (hopefully) Chocolate:









And the hopeful sire to be Beau (pictures are of him as a yearling):


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I'm interested to know why you chose that stallion, Smaile. I like your mare but he appears to be a hot mess of conformation faults. What breed is he? 

Lizzie


----------



## smaile

FeatheredFeet said:


> I'm interested to know why you chose that stallion, Smaile. I like your mare but he appears to be a hot mess of conformation faults. What breed is he?
> 
> Lizzie


I chose Alberto because Smailes previous owner suggested him. She has had 4 foals out of Smaile, one of them is approved stallion so I do want to trust her opinion in this. Also I know Alberto personally very well as I`m breaking him in at the moment - he is a hothead, but he`s very talented and has a great jumping ability, his dam is grand prix junior horse and sire was very talented, sadly he passed away at the age of 5.
Also he has very good grades on his exterior - type, overline, body width, correctness of gaits, activity of gaits - are all 8, only front legs has 7 and hind legs has 6.
But yes, I agree that he has some faults in his front legs and his neck could be fixed a little higher. Though I can`t seem to see any more faults. 
Maybe you could explain me exactly what you didn`t like about his conformation.? I haven`t decided 1000% on breeding to him, so I would be very happy to hear some more opinions.
Oh, and he`s a latvian warmblood, but has a lots of HL and KWPN in him.

Here are some pictures from winter, so you can better see him.


----------



## DeliciousD

He is not stallion material in my eyes, sorry. I wish you luck in your endevours though.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Well you've pretty much covered most of my thought. If he is also a hothead, then maybe you should consider another stallion? He doesn't do much for me and I doubt your mare could overcome all his faults. Wouldn't really be fair to expect that much from her.

If he has already had offspring, I imagine (if you really want to use him) you could have a look at them and see what faults he consistently passes on.

Lizzie


----------



## smaile

FeatheredFeet said:


> Well you've pretty much covered most of my thought. If he is also a hothead, then maybe you should consider another stallion? He doesn't do much for me and I doubt your mare could overcome all his faults. Wouldn't really be fair to expect that much from her.
> 
> If he has already had offspring, I imagine (if you really want to use him) you could have a look at them and see what faults he consistently passes on.
> 
> Lizzie


Unfortunately first Alberto`s offspring will be here at November/December, which is too late for me to breed. 
Thank you very much for your opinion, I will seriously consider if this cross is reasonable then. 
The strange part is that a breeder I have considered extremely experienced and successful not only suggested this stallion, but also bred 4 mares to him. 
Any way, I`ll figure out who can I consult about this cross here, so they can also come and look at Alberto in real life, so they can judge him fairly. Smaile can take a year off any way, so I can see how his offspring turn out and maybe find other stallion.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Remember, I am only giving my opinion and from photos. Obviously your friend, thinks of him quite differently, having bred so many mares to him. If it were me, I'd ask her just what makes him so special. Why, even with his obvious faults, did she think him worthy of her four mares. Are there not other studs in your country, which are better? Is the gene pool in your country, rather small? 

Truly, I'm not trying to be rude here, but am really interested in why a knowledgeable breeder, would find this horse perfect for four mares and also yours. 

I would very carefully evaluate your mare's faults and then seek out a stallion who is solid where she falls short. I just don't like to see you waste a mare on this particular horse and possibly end up with a foal, with his same faults. It is not as though he just has one, but many conformation problems. 

Lizzie


----------



## smaile

FeatheredFeet said:


> Remember, I am only giving my opinion and from photos. Obviously your friend, thinks of him quite differently, having bred so many mares to him. If it were me, I'd ask her just what makes him so special. Why, even with his obvious faults, did she think him worthy of her four mares. Are there not other studs in your country, which are better? Is the gene pool in your country, rather small?
> 
> Truly, I'm not trying to be rude here, but am really interested in why a knowledgeable breeder, would find this horse perfect for four mares and also yours.
> 
> I would very carefully evaluate your mare's faults and then seek out a stallion who is solid where she falls short. I just don't like to see you waste a mare on this particular horse and possibly end up with a foal, with his same faults. It is not as though he just has one, but many conformation problems.
> 
> Lizzie


This particular stallion has very good bloodlines - his sire`s sire is KWPN stallion Adermie R58 who is out of Calido I from Libero H mare. Alberto`s grandsire from dam`s side is Vāgners, who is also giving good horses.
And his dam is out of Lobby B (Lord x Ramiro Z) and Lear Hl (Lagoss x Benvenutto). 
His dam is very talented showjumper and she`s giving that jumping ability to her offspring. Here`s video of her jumping. She`s still quite green there though. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDkg3e7hc2A&list=UUBu0rUVtWEEftvNFPshsPCA&index=6
Gene pool is not small here since we have tons of imported stallions, broodmares and there is also always possibility of using frozen semen. It is just that we are breeding mainly showjumping or dressage horses. And Alberto has bloodlines that have proven to be giving very good showjumpers.

Neck position in my eyes is nothing that horrible for him. Also I know many horses with low neck position - that doesn`t affect jumping ability that much. Only flaws that scares me are the leg flaws. Sadly that is something that Adermie R passed some of his offspring - most of them have fingers out on their front legs. 

Any way this is not the decision I can make on my own or in one evening. This obviously needs more consideration...


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Hi bloodlines mean nothing to me unfortunately, since I've never been into those breeds. I was mainly looking at conformation of course and looking at the stallion, he would be nothing I would breed to personally. I guess it remains to be seen if his offspring make a name for themselves. 

Lizzie


----------



## trainerunlimited

I can finally contribute to this thread! I bred my AQHA buckskin mare, Josie, to AQHA cutting stallion Hydrive Cat for an April 2013 foal. Josie is out of a money earning/producing reining/WCH stallion and Hydrive has earned over 400k with over 500k progeny earnings with only one year of showing so far.


----------



## WSArabians

Very nice, trainer!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thank you WS!!! Wasnt my first choice but I think it's a great cross!!'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark

very excited that my mare has been bred to him, Jockey club registered Stallion, successful on the track but more importantly, he has a fantastic temperament and is very sane, gorgeous and well put together. 





and my registered Arabian "regal ladybird"(pretzl), trusted trail partner, endurance horse and all around fantastic mount.





I want the foal to replace pretzel as she gets older, as my own personal saddle horse. Ideally the foal will have her incredible feet(his are very good, but hers are amazing) some of her spunk, intelligence, honesty and hardiness, with a longer neck, a bit more height and width from the stallion and a fantastic temperament from them both. Smoothing out her rough gaits with his more sloped shoulder and "long and low" way of going would be nice, she quite rough, one of my only complaints.

Due at the end of april, 2014, if all goes according to plan


----------



## dbarabians

Bluespark I envy you that cross. That foal should be functional and athletic as well as eye catching. Good luck.
Feathered Feet that was a very classy and effective way to make your point known about smalies stallions choice. I think you might have prevented a questionable breeding.
I like your style. 
Smalie, please listen to feathered feet. I am the first person to tell anyone that a picture cannot truly communicate the flaws or strengths of a horse.
You have a mare of very good quality and IMO can find a better stallion for your next mating. Shalom


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Thank you, Shalom.Since this isn't a critique forum, I hesitated to bring up the subject, but the stallion's rather major flaws, convinced me. Luckily, I do think the mare owner _might_ question her friend's choice. 

Lizzie


----------



## dbarabians

Lizzie my name is Donald. Shalom is the blessing of peace. But you can call me anything. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians

dbarabians said:


> But you can call me anything.


*insert perv moment*
****


----------



## dbarabians

Wsarabians I have been called lots of names some of them deserved others I have yet to live up to. LOL Shalom


----------



## FeatheredFeet

LOLOLOL. Funny, I put that as your name. I think it is because I always see 'Shalom' on your avatar and it has stuck in my mind. And of course you alwasy sign off with that. I shall remember 'Donald', for ever!

Lizzie


----------



## WSArabians

dbarabians said:


> Wsarabians I have been called lots of names some of them deserved others I have yet to live up to. LOL Shalom


LOL
I am sure I'm in the same boat!
I just had a perv moment in this... Reproduction...thread... LOL


----------



## WSArabians

FeatheredFeet said:


> LOLOLOL. Funny, I put that as your name. I think it is because I always see 'Shalom' on your avatar and it has stuck in my mind. And of course you alwasy sign off with that. I shall remember 'Donald', for ever!
> 
> Lizzie


I did the EXACT same thing. LOL


----------



## FeatheredFeet

So glad I have company in this embarrassment.

Lizzie


----------



## WSArabians

FeatheredFeet said:


> LOLOLOL. Funny, I put that as your name. I think it is because I always see 'Shalom' on your avatar and it has stuck in my mind. And of course you alwasy sign off with that. I shall remember 'Donald', for ever!
> 
> Lizzie


I did the EXACT same thing. LOL


----------



## WSArabians

FeatheredFeet said:


> So glad I have company in this embarrassment.
> 
> Lizzie


And I double advertised it. Stupid phone. LOL


----------



## Mollysue

I too have a sorell mare I have bred to a 100% foundation quarter horse from fredrigsburg Texas. My mare is 83.74 foundation. She is ten, and this will be her first foal. I am so very excited.hoping for a black colt. I started a thread called Peppys first pregnancy journey. Keep us posted on yours.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

WSArabians said:


> And I double advertised it. Stupid phone. LOL


 
Well I've always known you are a show-off!

Lizzie


----------



## Four Seasons

Still thinking about putting Breitlingh into foal with Daily Deal, not too late yet, he is an amazing horse! Breitlingh is a Flemmingh x Don Primaire. Daily Deal is a Diamond Hit x Lauries.


----------



## Mollysue

Gorgeous horse. Do either of you have foals due in 2014?


----------



## Mollysue

I too have bred my ten year old quarter horse( first foal) she is a sorrel, the stallion a true black. I'm hoping for a black colt.


----------



## Gotta ride

Hi - I am new to the forum. I don't know if any of these photos will show up  but I am breeding my beautiful girl 

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=210850&stc=1&d=1371079123

To this gorgeous hunk of a man

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=210850&stc=1&d=1371079123

So excited!


----------



## Gotta ride

Ok here is my mare...I hope

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=210850&stc=1&d=1371079316


----------



## SnowCowgirl

Gotta ride your links don't work!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gotta ride

Grrrrrr...Sorry...I am obviously challenged! I will try to figure out how to post pictures tomorrow . In the meantime if you are interested I have put a couple of photos in my album. Hopefully the baby won't take after me


----------



## Gotta ride

Ok so I will try one last time...this is my mare









And...this is the stallion...hoping for a 'gelding' LOL!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

My decisions this year were very simple. I bred my cremello AQHA stallion, Skip N My Assets to my paint mare Bright As A Star (Honey Boo Boo) and my pinto mare, LA Peppermint Patti. 

Skippy:









Skip's sire, Dun Up the Assets:









Honey Boo Boo:









Patti:


----------



## TexasBlaze

Ive got a confirmed foal due April 2nd. Baby will be triple registered AQHA/APHA/PtHA. Hoping for a colt. I don't care about colors at all. Just want a baby who can glide! My mare is a jockey club registered bay TB and the sire in a HUS triple registered stallion named Scenic Royal Flush. He got 4th in APHA world last year in the HUS ring.

Mare as a two year old









Mare last year









Sire. 4th APHA world in HUS 2012


----------



## FrostedLilly

Wow, so many foals for 2014 and so many good looking parents! I hope you all realize that you have to start foaling threads closer to the due dates!


----------



## countryryder

Attache's Queen Of Hearts is currently at the breeder's,to be bred to Hickory.


----------



## TexasBlaze

My brother ALSO bred my nieces horse. Her mare is a solid bred APHA mare (sorrel) bred to a bay reining stud (AQHA) The mare is the worlds best kids horse and has done rodeo queens contests, won team penning, and third in state in Drill Teams.

Mare

































The stallion









The foal!









Also the foal from the mare I posted earlier ;3


----------



## DeliciousD

We have a heartbeat!!!!!


----------



## roanypony

What an exciting summer!! Got news yesterday that my 14 year old maiden mare took on her first breeding. The embryo is about 21 days along! Due date around May 20th 2014. I take her back to the vet in a week to check for a heartbeat 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roanypony

Oh...and just because im curious about the total "cost" of the baby...I've been keeping track. Im at 845.00. Includes stud fee, ultrasounds, and gas $ so far.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies

So far, no foals for me.... How will I survive foaling season?! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mollysue

I too have been blessed with a first time pregnancy for my mare Peppy. She's about 90 days. Love seeing the ultrasounds!


----------



## Southern Grace

We are expecting in January, so a very early 2014 foal. I purchased my mare in February having been exposed to a stallion, and while we had fingers crossed for her to be open, the ultrasound came back positive, and too old to age by ultrasound. So my little sugar drop River









Was bred to this guy









Foal will (God willing paperwork gets dealt with) be registered and is quite literally for sale in utero if anyone is interested.

I am, however, actually really excited to work through this process and have a baby to play with. I will probably spend New Years eve and every day afterwards stalking her and checking for every sign of the little sprout arriving soon!


----------



## Mollysue

That's wonderful! Can't wait to follow your exciting journey.


----------



## Druydess

I'm very pleased to announce Dream is being bred to TanZyr Midnight Angel and has been bred to Midnight's Echo for 2014 foals


TanZyr Midnight Angel:



Angel is an extremely exotic mare who no doubt will produce an exceptional foal with this cross. Dream has recently produced an exotic filly out of La Legacy de Solei.



Obsidian Dream S:






We're very excited about this cross! :clap::happydance:


----------



## Druydess

Midnight's Echo:

 



BA Chevelle and Echo's Empress have already been confirmed in foal to Obsidian Dream S.


----------



## Mollysue

Thanks for sharing. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## DeliciousD

roanypony said:


> Oh...and just because im curious about the total "cost" of the baby...I've been keeping track. Im at 845.00. Includes stud fee, ultrasounds, and gas $ so far.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*Breeding only costs*
Pre-breeding exam: £150
Stud fee: £475 (reduction as dee is a graded mare with great bloodlines)
Vet fee 1st time: £500 (inc lavage and injections)
Caslicks: £100
Call out for 1st scan (negative): £27
2nd Vet fees (AI at home): £300 inc lavages etc
Call out for 1st scan: £27
21 day scan: £45 (she presented with a second follicle which we checked up on)
30 day scan: £45
EHV 1&4 vaccine (outbreak in the uk): £50
Shipping of semen x 3: £330
Transport to vets for 60 day scan: £110
Scan @ vets: £30
*Total so far: £1714.00*

*Costs of keeping the mare for this time*
Now add to that the cost of livery since March (when we first started to try)
So thats £260 for four months = £1,040
Stud feed - saracens mare care since January to June (8 bags) @ £14 per bag = £112
Stud balancer now she is pregnant (replacing Saracens feed) @ £26 per bag x 2 bags = £52
Since March x 5 bags Alfa A molasses free @ £13 per bag = £65
Ulcer supplement to help destress dee @£45 per tub ( x 3 tubs) = £135
Wood shavings x 3 bales every two weeks since March (30 bales) at £8.75 per bale = £262.50
Hay (ad lib but roughly two bales a week) @ £4/bale since March = £160
Farrier every 8 weeks (had 3 visits so far) @£80 per visit = £240
*TOTAL: £2066.50*

_*TOTAL COST THUS FAR: £3,780.50*_

Watching mini dee's heartbeat on the screen: Priceless

Horse breeding isn't cheap! When they don't take first time costs add up!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Just thought I would bump this thread up to the top again. How is everyone doing with their prospective babies? Lilly still has 205 more days until she is at 340 days... not that I'm counting or have downloaded a widget on my phone to keep track or anything... Not gonna lie, I'm pretty pumped for this and April can't come soon enough! There's no baby bump yet, but I keep looking for it! We've also been managing Lilly's weight very carefully over the summer and although she's not perfect, I think she is definitely at a more healthy weight than she was last year and IMO, is looking in fine fettle. If you want to see weight differences, there are some pictures in my profile of her at this time last year. She is an Extreeeemely easy keeper and keeping weight off of her is difficult.

Hope to see some updates and pictures from everyone!

Some pictures of my favorite girl.
























And 1 picture from last year.


----------



## sarahb87

well we will be expecting 2 foals for 2014 first is shads and she is actually visiting the stallion at the moment his name is Rambler KD Acres. and the second will be rosie after she has her foal she will be going across Peptos stylish oak have added pics
below is shads




and the stallion she is currently visiting Rambler KD Acres




and then rosie and peptos stylish oak

sorry about the picture overload lol


----------



## FrostedLilly

Don't apologize for picture overloads! They are expected. Very pretty horses!


----------



## MsLady

Good luck for 2014 foals. I think we are taking next year off. We are still waiting on our last 2013 foal and we are going to give her a year off. Love the pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Southern Grace

My girl's not really showing yet either. She's just shy of 7 months, and I can see the weight packing on a bit lower than usual, but not enough to really stand out. Give her another month and the pictures will start flooding in.


----------



## TexasBlaze

My girl is 129 days today and she's starting to show already! Then again it doesn't help that she's a twig in the first place!! She is due april 2nd.










Shes a tb bred to a HUS style aqha/apha/ptha stallion


----------



## countryryder

Both my girls settled on the first try and have checked in foal.  Attache's Queen Of Hearts,aka Juno,is in foal to M.A.'s Hickory for a May foal. And Chica's Paint By Twist,aka Chica, is in foal to I'll Smoke Ya for a June foal. Can't wait! Here are recent pics of the mommas-to-be and their not-quite-there-yet baby bumps.And pics of the dads-to-be,of course..


----------



## countryryder

Glynnis said:


> Just thought I would bump this thread up to the top again. How is everyone doing with their prospective babies? Lilly still has 205 more days until she is at 340 days... not that I'm counting or have downloaded a widget on my phone to keep track or anything...


Ohh,what is this widget you found? I've been looking but haven't found anything I like..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Good luck everyone!! I'll be looking forward to everyone's foal watches and baby pics next year!!


----------



## FrostedLilly

countryryder said:


> Ohh,what is this widget you found? I've been looking but haven't found anything I like..


I think it depends on the phone you have. I have a Samsung Galaxy S4. If you go to the Google Play Store and type in "Counter Widget", a whole bunch of different ones come up. I think this one is called "Simple Counter Widget". Below is the one that I have on my home screen. It literally doesn't do anything else, except count down. I think I can enter notes in it if I want to, but it's pretty basic.


----------



## darkpony

Our mare is due in July(2014). 2007 APHA Smutty Buckskin mare (Judahs Flashy Cashy)X2007 AQHA Homozygous Bay Dun Stud (Spinnin The Breeze) 
She is 106 days in!! 

Flashy carries the frame overo gene! so here are the possibilities 
18.75% - ​*Dunskin Frame Overo *18.75% - ​*Dunskin *18.75% - ​*Bay Dun Frame Overo *18.75% - ​*Bay Dun *6.25% - ​*Smoky Grullo Frame Overo *6.25% - ​*Smoky Grullo *6.25% - ​*Grullo Frame Overo *6.25% - ​*Grullo*


----------



## FrostedLilly

Pretty mare. I love her unique colouring!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Just wanted to stop and say good luck to everyone in the foaling journey! Spring is right around the corner and I love to see foal pictures.  As for myself, I am happy to say after almost two years since my last foaling experience, I do not have a foal on the way... that I am aware of! 

I do have a miniature mare I bought in May who is gaining weight, but she is spoiled so she could just be fat.

Hope so see more pictures, so far all of the mares are beautiful and most of the studs are handsome. Once again, good luck!


----------



## Britt

Love love LOVE all the beautiful mare and studly pictures!

My girl is due in June, but so far she's not showing much at all. I can tell she's bigger, but no-one else can really see it yet, lol!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yeah, it's tough when you see them everyday. I was going out to see Lilly every weekend and didn't notice a thing. Then, life kicked in and I couldn't make it out for a month and half and I noticed a BIG change. 

Have any of you had dreams about your coming foals? I've had two so far. One that she had a bay/brown tobiano colt and last night another that she had a solid chestnut filly... I wonder which one is right!


----------



## darkpony

Britt- I have the same problem. My mare is 115 days and I can tell shes got a little baby bump (it could just be a hay belly I guess) everyone else says they cant tell. When I look back at pictures from mid summer before she was bred its noticable. What do you think? The first picture is from today. The 2nd is from end of July.


----------



## Zexious

^Teehee fuzzies <3


----------



## DeliciousD

darkpony said:


> Britt- I have the same problem. My mare is 115 days and I can tell shes got a little baby bump (it could just be a hay belly I guess) everyone else says they cant tell. When I look back at pictures from mid summer before she was bred its noticable. What do you think? The first picture is from today. The 2nd is from end of July.





Zexious said:


> ^Teehee fuzzies <3


What she said 

Shes definitely showing! This is my mare in may 5th before insemintion and then last weekend


----------



## TexasBlaze

My foaly is loving this cold weather! Every time I go outside he is running around in mommas tummy. I wish I could video it!!


----------



## oh vair oh

Roni is looking thick and pregnant for a March 2014 baby.


----------



## TexasBlaze

She's looking good! I saw the pic of her on the fb page xD


----------



## FrostedLilly

Roni is so pretty! Hope everything goes well for you. 

And I started to question if Lilly was showing and it was starting to worry me. I saw her 2 weekends ago and I think we're definitely showing... pictures below. I've shared these before, so sorry to those who have already seen these! Also, I know that's not all baby bump... we have some hay belly going on too. Lilly is a darn easy keeper and it almost seems harder to keep weight off in winter than in summer.


----------



## DeliciousD

Glynnis said:


> Roni is so pretty! Hope everything goes well for you.
> 
> And I started to question if Lilly was showing and it was starting to worry me. I saw her 2 weekends ago and I think we're definitely showing... pictures below. I've shared these before, so sorry to those who have already seen these! Also, I know that's not all baby bump... we have some hay belly going on too. Lilly is a darn easy keeper and it almost seems harder to keep weight off in winter than in summer.
> 
> View attachment 327585
> 
> 
> View attachment 327593
> 
> 
> View attachment 327601


Dee had a grass belly for a while...

150 days










last weekend


----------



## Britt

Darkpony, I can see a difference!

I'm hoping for a black filly... but nearly everyone I know is insisting it will be a bay colt...

I really don't care what color the foal is, I just want a filly!


----------



## darkpony

DeliciousD said:


> What she said
> 
> Shes definitely showing! This is my mare in may 5th before insemintion and then last weekend


 
look at that baby bump! very pretty mare


----------



## DeliciousD

darkpony said:


> look at that baby bump! very pretty mare


Thank you  im in bed with bronchitis at the moment and mum reports shes as wide as a bus


----------



## Zexious

Love the snowy mama <3


----------



## Stichy

Well, I'm not expecting, but my boss is! I can't remember who all is pregnant, but I know for a fact Lacey is! She has 3 months left, and her baby is going to be HUGE! I can't wait for the 3 months to be over so I can go and see her baby! I love Gypsy babies the best, I like my horses chunky!


----------



## countryryder

Juno's looking nice and round at 5 1/2 months


----------



## MsLady

Love the picture!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Gorgeous picture CountryRyder!! She is looking good!

I was out to see Lilly this weekend and to give her her 7 month vaccine. I stare at her so much, I keep wondering if there are changes or if I'm just seeing things. She definitely doesn't look as big as Juno and she's about a 1.5 month ahead... I guess they all carry differently.


----------



## DeliciousD

Looking good! Dee is 200 days today and lop sides but not as big as a few here - but shes a maiden so i shouldnt be too worried right?


----------



## FrostedLilly

Haha, can you imagine if we were in the horse breeding business, DeliciousD? We'd be white haired by 30. I already have visions of myself rocking in the corner of a pleasantly padded room, muttering about baby bumps, udders, etc. I think for both of us, alot of the way they're showing has to do with build of the mare. You have a larger mare and Lilly, while not large is quite broad. If either mare were smaller in frame, I think it would be alot more noticeable. Also a contributing factor is that they are both maidens. I'm feeling your pain though - I'm so anxious, I just want April to be here! I do find standing from a distance it's easier to see what I believe to be a baby bump. Comparing the photo I posted of her above to this one below, you can definitely see more belly out to the sides.


----------



## DeliciousD

Glynnis said:


> Haha, can you imagine if we were in the horse breeding business, DeliciousD? We'd be white haired by 30. I already have visions of myself rocking in the corner of a pleasantly padded room, muttering about baby bumps, udders, etc. I think for both of us, alot of the way they're showing has to do with build of the mare. You have a larger mare and Lilly, while not large is quite broad. If either mare were smaller in frame, I think it would be alot more noticeable. Also a contributing factor is that they are both maidens. I'm feeling your pain though - I'm so anxious, I just want April to be here! I do find standing from a distance it's easier to see what I believe to be a baby bump. Comparing the photo I posted of her above to this one below, you can definitely see more belly out to the sides.
> 
> View attachment 328954


Can i just go on holiday and come back when shes foaled/farted?  I couldnt do this full time....i wouldn't survive and have a shocking driving problem! lol

Today i too more photo's



















To compare her to 30 days










Thats one BIG fart.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yeah, there's a definite difference in Dee. Just looking at the two pictures of her from the side, around her flanks has definitely filled out. At least she doesn't have Winter fur obscuring things! 

You just reminded me, yesterday, I was feeling Lilly's belly to see if I could feel movement. I thought I felt something once... it kind of felt like something pushing out 2 or 3 times... but I don't really know what I'm feeling for, so it just as easily could have been gas or a muscle twitch.


----------



## DeliciousD

Glynnis said:


> Yeah, there's a definite difference in Dee. Just looking at the two pictures of her from the side, around her flanks has definitely filled out. At least she doesn't have Winter fur obscuring things!
> 
> You just reminded me, yesterday, I was feeling Lilly's belly to see if I could feel movement. I thought I felt something once... it kind of felt like something pushing out 2 or 3 times... but I don't really know what I'm feeling for, so it just as easily could have been gas or a muscle twitch.


 eek how exciting! Foal was definitely moving in dee's belly tonight! It felt like a jelly wiggle then a kick


----------



## sarahb87

well my plans changed a little from what i did post previously lol
shads was meant to be going to kd acres black stallion however she didnt want to get in foal so since she didnt want to go in foal we decided to put her to the original stallion we wanted to use but didn't think we could afford so she has gone to peptos stylish oak (will post pics) we picked her up today after many weeks at the vets with her not cycling properly and small folicles and she finally decided to play the game and had a nice big folicle so she was ai yesterday and is now home and will go back for her 14 day scan well in 14 days lol. Rosie was ai as well though she went to seligman spin a lovely big palomino stallion she cycled properly and has been back for her 14 day scan she was scanned and has twins so one got popped and she will return to vet for her 45 day scan the day before shads goes for her 14 day scan looking forward to next year though it seems like forever away heres some pics

Shads (pics taken today when she got home )





and rosie 


and the stallion seligman spin 



fingers crossed for a pally filly and bay roan filly lol


----------



## dbarabians

Glynnis said:


> Haha, can you imagine if we were in the horse breeding business, DeliciousD? We'd be white haired by 30. I already have visions of myself rocking in the corner of a pleasantly padded room, muttering about baby bumps, udders, etc. I think for both of us, alot of the way they're showing has to do with build of the mare. You have a larger mare and Lilly, while not large is quite broad. If either mare were smaller in frame, I think it would be alot more noticeable. Also a contributing factor is that they are both maidens. I'm feeling your pain though - I'm so anxious, I just want April to be here! I do find standing from a distance it's easier to see what I believe to be a baby bump. Comparing the photo I posted of her above to this one below, you can definitely see more belly out to the sides.
> 
> View attachment 328954


It seems I have been neglecting my pregnant mares! LOL I dont rub bellies, take pictures to compare, or worry too much about the future birth.
Ladies I know you love your horses and are excited about the foal. 11 months though is a long time. Relax those mares are going to do a good job and the foals will be healthy.
Now i am in my way to go out and rub bellies at 6 and 5 months to go.
If I start taking pictures put me in a padded room. LOL Shalom


----------



## Zexious

Sarahb87-That is an awfully cute baby :>!


----------



## TexasBlaze

My girl is due April 12th-14th. She is at 211 days in foal as of today! Picture was from about two weeks ago. Foaly is getting close!!










Dam is a ottb and sire is triple registered aqha apha ptha and the baby will be triple registered as well. Hoping for a hus extraordinaire.


----------



## oh vair oh

TB, you can send that baby my way  We'll take it to the worlds!


----------



## DeliciousD

dbarabians said:


> It seems I have been neglecting my pregnant mares! LOL I dont rub bellies, take pictures to compare, or worry too much about the future birth.
> Ladies I know you love your horses and are excited about the foal. 11 months though is a long time. Relax those mares are going to do a good job and the foals will be healthy.
> Now i am in my way to go out and rub bellies at 6 and 5 months to go.
> If I start taking pictures put me in a padded room. LOL Shalom


 this is why i am not a professional breeder


----------



## TexasBlaze

oh vair oh said:


> TB, you can send that baby my way  We'll take it to the worlds!


If you'll train him and feed him for me for free I will lol!!! As long as he's still mine xD actually if I get a filly she probably will be for sale.


----------



## FrostedLilly

dbarabians said:


> It seems I have been neglecting my pregnant mares! LOL I dont rub bellies, take pictures to compare, or worry too much about the future birth.
> Ladies I know you love your horses and are excited about the foal. 11 months though is a long time. Relax those mares are going to do a good job and the foals will be healthy.
> Now i am in my way to go out and rub bellies at 6 and 5 months to go.
> If I start taking pictures put me in a padded room. LOL Shalom


Hahaha, thanks for the laugh darabians. I know I can't rush things, but you're right, I'm terribly excited. This is the first and most likely only foal I intend to get from Lilly and so I want to make sure everything is done correctly. I also don't get to see her everyday as she is at my parents' approximately 1 hour away, so when I'm away from her I fret and then I do want pictures to see the developments she's made since the last time I saw her. I'm sure if I did this more than once, it would become routine business and I wouldn't care too much. 

And I think you should try rubbing bellies and taking pictures; it isn't as crazy as you think it is.


----------



## dbarabians

Ladies I am just giving you all a hard time.
I am delighted that you are all excited and happy.
It is refreshing to see everyone enjoying their horses. I sometimes feel jaded yet I can remember a time in my life I checked everyday to see if the mares were showing. Good luck. Shalom


----------



## DeliciousD

problem is as a one mare owner, if something goes wrong we face the prospect of going through all this again . All our egg(s) are in one basket it would seem.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Very true. And I might be a tad on the neurotic side... but I'm pretty excited because I plan on doing a good portion of the training myself (under the guidance of a professional), which aside from ground work, I haven't really done, so I'm excited for that.


----------



## sarahb87

Thanks zexious he is my lite pride and joy


----------



## Britt

Not even five months for my mare and I'm already stressin!


----------



## Southern Grace

My Shire mare decided to cheat on her 2014 foal and gave us a late 2013, pictures in her own thread.

On the bright side, she was so early, there were no all night foal watches in the freezing weather, no stressful waiting. We went from calm with plenty of time, to shear terror and panic, to healthy, happy colt and momma.


----------



## TexasBlaze

My mare just passed her 7 month mark. I picked up the most precious suckling halter for when baby is born!! Four months doesn't seem real. Four months wouldn't even be considered a wait for some things but for a ha y it seems years away!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lilly is also just past the 7 month mark. The only solace I have at this point is that we're more than halfway now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze

Only four more to go glynnis! And that wil go by so fast! I'm kinda in shock were already this close!


----------



## DeliciousD

We are at 210 days now


----------



## FrostedLilly

Well, a water main broke and flooded my office tower yesterday, so I had a surprise day off today. Now that finals are over, I couldn't think of a better way of spending my Wednesday than to take a drive out to see Lilly. Of course it snowed, but here we are at 225 days.

We had some serious mareitude going on here. 








I think the dog was lying on the piece of hay she wanted to eat. He was not taking the hint.








Can we say lopsided much?








And then just a pretty snow picture.


----------



## DeliciousD

No offence but your horse is a fat cow  love the lopsided pic and the ears back!


----------



## FrostedLilly

DeliciousD said:


> No offence but your horse is a fat cow  love the lopsided pic and the ears back!


Um... thanks? Lol.


----------



## DeliciousD

Shes looking very preggers now


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yeah, she definitely started showing in a hurry. For the longest time, I wasn't seeing anything. Now when I go out there, she looks different every time. I'm sure it's also exaggerated (or perhaps previously obscured) by her ridiculous fur coat - there's at least 10 lbs of hair there. When I gave her her 7 month vaccination last week, I had to do a bit of navigating to find where her skin started!

How's Dee doing? I haven't seen pics of her in a while!


----------



## countryryder

Glynnis said:


> Well, a water main broke and flooded my office tower yesterday, so I had a surprise day off today. Now that finals are over, I couldn't think of a better way of spending my Wednesday than to take a drive out to see Lilly. Of course it snowed, but here we are at 225 days.
> 
> We had some serious mareitude going on here.
> View attachment 334194
> 
> 
> I think the dog was lying on the piece of hay she wanted to eat. He was not taking the hint.
> View attachment 334186
> 
> 
> Can we say lopsided much?
> View attachment 334210
> 
> 
> And then just a pretty snow picture.
> View attachment 334218



She's popping now!


----------



## dbarabians

Ok ladies you went and made me go out and compare tummies. I have foals due may and june and all 5 mares are showing . One not too much but the other 4 are looking pretty preggo to me. 
2 half arabians and 3 purebreds. I am anticipating 2 greys and 3 blacks or maybe bays. Shalom


----------



## FrostedLilly

Any photos...? ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Glynnis I have not taken any photos and even if I did I do not know how to transfer them to the computer then post them on the thread.
I am technically challenged. 
I dont take pictures with my phone or text. As they used to say in the military I need to get with the program. LOL Shalom


----------



## FrostedLilly

dbarabians said:


> If I start taking pictures put me in a padded room. LOL Shalom


Haha, I was making a reference to this.


----------



## DeliciousD

Glynnis said:


> Yeah, she definitely started showing in a hurry. For the longest time, I wasn't seeing anything. Now when I go out there, she looks different every time. I'm sure it's also exaggerated (or perhaps previously obscured) by her ridiculous fur coat - there's at least 10 lbs of hair there. When I gave her her 7 month vaccination last week, I had to do a bit of navigating to find where her skin started!
> 
> How's Dee doing? I haven't seen pics of her in a while!


Dee is well! Ive had her on full board the last two weeks as my mother was rushed into hospital with gall bladder issues and had been there for a while. I saw dee today and shes looking a lot rounder! Ill take piccis this pm to show you 

Dee's coat has suddenly started, i think we are due snow soon. brr!


----------



## DeliciousD

dbarabians said:


> Ok ladies you went and made me go out and compare tummies. I have foals due may and june and all 5 mares are showing . One not too much but the other 4 are looking pretty preggo to me.
> 2 half arabians and 3 purebreds. I am anticipating 2 greys and 3 blacks or maybe bays. Shalom


HAHA i knew you would crack!


----------



## DeliciousD

As promised - pictures!



















starting to show from the front now




























She is 213 days in foal, so 1 day off 7 months


----------



## dbarabians

DeliciousD said:


> HAHA i knew you would crack!


The pressure was too intense to resist.
If I start a foal watch thread just shoot me and stop the madness. LOL Shalom


----------



## DeliciousD

dbarabians said:


> The pressure was too intense to resist.
> If I start a foal watch thread just shoot me and stop the madness. LOL Shalom


 dont resit - give in to the urge  p.s. pics or it didnt happen


----------



## MsLady

dbarabians said:


> The pressure was too intense to resist.
> If I start a foal watch thread just shoot me and stop the madness. LOL Shalom


If not for you, do it for the people.....lol!!!! You know we live for a good foal watch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

DD, she definatly has the pregnancy glow, she has got to be the prettiest black horse I've ever seen! I can't wait to see her foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Agree with you mslady. She is so shiny and healthy looking! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

I have photos from yesterday to show you. ONG she's huge! That you for the kind words  she's my pride and joy. 

Oh and there have been discussions of a second foal... Which would be for sale.... 


















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

I cracked. It was dee's second ehv vaccine and the vet palpated her - foalie kicked back with a vengeance! 

NOW i can relax and look forward to this


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Wow DD, she is getting huge!!! And so stunning, as always 

Here is my girl approaching 180 days. She definitely has some catching up to get to Dee's size  But finally there is a tiny visible baby bump! 









Excuse the dirty horse, there is something so appealing about rolling in the mud apparently!


----------



## DeliciousD

VLBUltraHot said:


> Wow DD, she is getting huge!!! And so stunning, as always
> 
> Here is my girl approaching 180 days. She definitely has some catching up to get to Dee's size  But finally there is a tiny visible baby bump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the dirty horse, there is something so appealing about rolling in the mud apparently!


Yep shes the size of a hippo  apparently foal is very active and high fived the vet on a number of occasions . I am much more relaxed now, i can stop worrying .

Your mare has definitely changed shape. Dee was a bit bigger at this stage but dee's shape is different as shes a leggy warmblood  looking good! Did you have the sex scan done?


----------



## VLBUltraHot

So exciting! Such good news that you have a strong and healthy little one

We did do the sex scan on two different occasions. But the little booger would not sit still at all! Kept spinning in circles and stretching it's little legs. We couldn't get a good view  I guess it was a sign that I must be patient and surprised lol. 

What about Dee, did you sex scan her?


----------



## DeliciousD

We tried just once as dee got quite stressed being scanned (she was very hormonal) but we think its a colt but couldnt be sure as it wouldnt sit still. 

I have been concerned recently as she keeps 'winking' at me, but now i know everything is fine


----------



## dbarabians

DeliciousD said:


> We tried just once as dee got quite stressed being scanned (she was very hormonal) but we think its a colt but couldnt be sure as it wouldnt sit still.
> 
> I have been concerned recently as she keeps 'winking' at me, but now i know everything is fine


All my preggos "wink" too so you could have PMed me and saved the vet fee.
All three of my mares that foaled this spring acted very friendly to my stallion when I took him out of his pen. Made me wonder if they were pregnant until I looked at those huge bellies. Shalom


----------



## DeliciousD

I think my mare just has loose morals...after all, shes never met the baby daddy


----------



## FrostedLilly

Dee is looking so good. I can't wait to see what you get! 

I decided to pay Lilly one more visit since I won't be able to see her until the 27th. I'm not sure what the weather is doing here lately. Friday, it was -30 with the wind chill, Saturday it poured rain making everything an icy mess and yesterday it was 6C with gale force winds which Lilly loovvved. 

And DD, I almost did the same thing as you. Had the appointment made and then decided not to at the last second. Lilly has started showing some pretty big changes these past few weeks, so I'm just going to sit back, relax and wait until April... :rofl: well, maybe the first and last part are true... Here are some pics below. 

She has a mouthful of hay in this picture, hence the funny expression. 








She seems to carry predominantly to the right.


----------



## DeliciousD

I love the expression 
The last bits of my foaling kit were purchased today  i felt i could finally start to prepare. 
Your mare is deffo more right today, dee is left today - i think they are bookends! Whos the stud again? uber excited for you!

And yes...i am planning foal number 2... i'm thinking De Niro this time


----------



## FrostedLilly

She is in foal to this guy. I looked back in the thread and I see we both have possibilities for pinto colouring. I think a little colour would be nice, but if I get another solid (Lilly is half Paint), I'm ok with that too. 

Anyone else have anything in mind for the "nice to haves" list? Mine are, as mentioned above, a little bit of Pinto colour and Lilly's long and thick mane and tail. But those are pretty low on the priority list. I could get the most scraggly, jug headed, skinny necked foal and still be happy; as long as no faults are detrimental to health and well-being, I'll be happy with whatever I get.


----------



## FrostedLilly

^ Also forgot to mention, sire's name is Painted Coos.


----------



## DeliciousD

He's lovely. 
I want amour G'd compactness, dees length of rein and her expression in her paces, his correctness of gait and train ability. 

Not much then. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lol, oh there is much more I want, I just mentioned aesthetic appeal. I want the sire's height (or taller than Lilly's 15H) and a little more of a heavier build. I also like his movement; he looks heavier, but he doesn't move like he is. He also has an amazing personality that I hope gets passed on, while still maintaining some of the Arab spunk that Lilly has. I have never met a better mannered stud than him. Ha, we don't hope for much, do we?


----------



## DeliciousD

Nah. Piece of cake really. You know we are jinxing ourselves...

I bet db is taking pics of his mares bellies as we speak.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

DeliciousD said:


> Nah. Piece of cake really. You know we are jinxing ourselves...
> 
> I bet db is taking pics of his mares bellies as we speak.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have not yet felt those overpowering urges to do so Delicious D.
I will confess however that I am looking a lot more and comparing mental notes.
Remember also I have been around broodmares all my life and I am 54. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Glynnis said:


> She is in foal to this guy. I looked back in the thread and I see we both have possibilities for pinto colouring. I think a little colour would be nice, but if I get another solid (Lilly is half Paint), I'm ok with that too.
> 
> Anyone else have anything in mind for the "nice to haves" list? Mine are, as mentioned above, a little bit of Pinto colour and Lilly's long and thick mane and tail. But those are pretty low on the priority list. I could get the most scraggly, jug headed, skinny necked foal and still be happy; as long as no faults are detrimental to health and well-being, I'll be happy with whatever I get.
> 
> View attachment 337673


I forgot to mention Glynnis that is a good looking stallion you bred your mare to.
If I am ever in the market for an outside breeding I will let you choose the stallion. LOL Shalom


----------



## FrostedLilly

Ha, thanks DB! He is a great boy and the lady who owns him is awesome as well. When Lilly was there for a whole month, she let me come visit and pet him and all the babies that were starting to arrive! I'm hoping I'll get a nice cross from this.


----------



## DeliciousD

dbarabians said:


> I forgot to mention Glynnis that is a good looking stallion you bred your mare to.
> If I am ever in the market for an outside breeding I will let you choose the stallion. LOL Shalom


I quite agree - he is a lovely stallion


----------



## FrostedLilly

Well thank you. The one you have chosen Dee, is gorgeous. I don't know much in the way of dressage, but he looks like he has nice movement. I'm also a sucker for loud pinto colours. Do you know what your colour possibilities are for him and Dee?


----------



## BlueSpark

> Anyone else have anything in mind for the "nice to haves" list?


 well bay is my only color choice:-| but both my mare and the stallion have socks and facial white, both have white going under the chin and jagged edges to the socks and facial white, so I'm thinking sabino perhaps. Hoping for some interesting markings, ideally a blaze and four white socks, but I think that's being overly optimistic:lol:

so, being really specific, aside from the obvious "healthy with 4 legs", I want a filly, that matures around 15.2(dam is 15hh, sire 16hh), longer neck, sloped shoulder, natural extension and a bit of speed from the sire, with my mares fantastic feet, endurance, and hardyness. I hope it gets the spunk and expressiveness, a photogenic side and absolutely fantastic personalities of either.

a perfect blend of the mare and sire would suit me just fine.

Oh, and she is definitely getting big! first thing the farrier said was "wow she's pregnant" I'll have to start a foal watch for her and the other pregnant mares on the farm in the new year. 5 months to go!


----------



## FrostedLilly

> so, being really specific, aside from the obvious "healthy with 4 legs", I want a filly, that matures around 15.2(dam is 15hh, sire 16hh), longer neck, sloped shoulder, natural extension and a bit of speed from the sire, with my mares fantastic feet, endurance, and hardyness. I hope it gets the spunk and expressiveness, a photogenic side and absolutely fantastic personalities of either


So what you're saying is you really haven't thought about it much? ;-)

Nothing wrong with bay - maybe you'll get a surprise and the foal will be a brown.  And, Bluespark, pictures are a must! 

I also want something between 15H and 16H. Sire is 16.1 and Lilly is 15H. She outgrew her sire and dam by 3 and 2 inches respectively, so here's hoping something similar happens this time too.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

hmmmmmmm...... Seems like I'm going to enjoy this year 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony

Question for all of you... 

Do any of your mares stand alone in the pasture? I dont know if it has something to do with the fact that flashy is with 3 geldings or what but she will stand in the corner and pout while the others are munching. 

Maybe its morning sickness. LOL!! 

anyway, is this normal?


----------



## DeliciousD

darkpony said:


> Question for all of you...
> 
> Do any of your mares stand alone in the pasture? I dont know if it has something to do with the fact that flashy is with 3 geldings or what but she will stand in the corner and pout while the others are munching.
> 
> Maybe its morning sickness. LOL!!
> 
> anyway, is this normal?


Yep! Dee is out in a herd and shes the alpha mare. Sometimes she grazes with them, other times ears pinned she chases them away (in walk) and then stands there looking at the view. My mare is a bit odd 

She watches planes overhead too 

As for colour possibilities - i haven't had dee testes but going from her heritage there is the presence of the red gene but the black is more dominate. Therefore we calculate the following:


43.75% - Black Tobiano
43.75% - Black
6.25% - Chestnut Tobiano
6.25% - Chestnut

Or to be more scientific:


Ee/aa/nT = 25.0000%
Ee/aa = 25.0000%
EE/aa/nT = 18.7500%
EE/aa = 18.7500%
ee/aa/nT = 6.2500%
ee/aa = 6.2500%


----------



## darkpony

Testes! haha (Funny typo-pun). 
Those are still good odds though!! and you know what they say, a good horse is never a bad color. I am just hoping for a correct foal, and a healthy momma. Honestly, filly or colt/solid or painted, I wouldnt be upset either way!


----------



## dbarabians

One of the foals due next year is sold . Therefore I want only a healthy foal.
The grey spainish/egyptian mare I will probably get a grey as the sire has produced 3 foals all are grey.
The Babson bred mare I want a black foal like this years with plenty of chrome.
The 2 QH mares are chestnut. One with high whites and a bald face. Hopefully I will get a bay or a black marked like her. The other mare had a bay filly in 2012. The last three are bred to my stallion Star who is most likely homozygous for the black gene.
Wish list ... I want height and arabian type. Shalom


----------



## DeliciousD

As christmas approaches i look at my present list (for myself) - see baby bottles, teats, rugs.... i think im obsessed!


----------



## DeliciousD

Just some updated photos of dee - 220 days in foal today


----------



## dbarabians

You just gave me another reason not to take and post pictures. None of my horses are that clean. Neither are they clipped. 
Thanks for making me feel like a neglectful owner again. LOL Shalom


----------



## DeliciousD

dbarabians said:


> You just gave me another reason not to take and post pictures. None of my horses are that clean. Neither are they clipped.
> Thanks for making me feel like a neglectful owner again. LOL Shalom


LOL you need to take photos 

Dee isnt clipped  shes just black and therefore super shiney


----------



## dbarabians

DelicousDee I dont clip their hair around their ears or their muzzles. If I did I would have enough hair for 3-5 more horses. LOL
None of my horses have been bathed in 2 years. 
I only wish my black horses would be so shiny. Shalom


----------



## DeliciousD

i dont clip ears or muzzles either  its there for a reason x


----------



## PonioUK

DeliciousD said:


> Just some updated photos of dee - 220 days in foal today


She is just beautiful.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Wish I could post pictures. I don't think it'll let me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze

You have a 2014 foal mlp?


----------



## MyLittlePonies

TexasBlaze said:


> You have a 2014 foal mlp?


I have a deposit on her. She's by Chipped N Chocolate. Due at beginning of April to a AQHA/APHA overo stallion.


----------



## TexasBlaze

Who's the sire?


----------



## MyLittlePonies

It's Mr Young Gun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

MyLittlePonies said:


> I have a deposit on her. She's by Chipped N Chocolate. Due at beginning of April to a AQHA/APHA overo stallion.
> 
> View attachment 339722


Woohoo! Another April baby. She looks like she is going to be huge. Good looking mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Glynnis said:


> Woohoo! Another April baby. She looks like she is going to be huge. Good looking mare.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That was taken only around I think Thanksgiving. She foaled about April 10th and pasture bred about April 20th. Her weanling is pretty big.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

A little update as dee has ballooned overnight (again)!
It a bit moist in the UK at the moment - and being on clay soil doesnt help. The water is laping at the top of my wellies but the horses aren't fussed - preferring the grass soup!










So I tried to get some front facing pics today ... not an easy feat!




























Bump? 




















Shiny happy pony (with proof of whiskers  )


----------



## darkpony

I was just out by our mare this weekend and holy cow! She looks obese. I have strongly advised my boyfriends father to quit graining her so much. I dont think he realizes that its going to do her more harm than good. (especially at only 5 months.) The whole eating for two thing is not always a good thing.


----------



## dbarabians

DelicousD she is looking good. Whiskers and all.
My little ponies I do like that mare is she pleasure bred? Shalom


----------



## Zexious

Delicious--I've said it before, and I'll say it again. I just love her :>


----------



## DeliciousD

Zexious said:


> Delicious--I've said it before, and I'll say it again. I just love her :>


Aw thank you  she is a lil bit awesome! She has some attitude on her atm so shes free to a good home


----------



## Zexious

^ xD! Mares can be real pretty lookers but, man, I can't handle that attitude ;D


----------



## FrostedLilly

darkpony said:


> I was just out by our mare this weekend and holy cow! She looks obese. I have strongly advised my boyfriends father to quit graining her so much. I dont think he realizes that its going to do her more harm than good. (especially at only 5 months.) The whole eating for two thing is not always a good thing.


I hear you there. Is your mare an easy keeper? Lilly is and the vet told me to feed her as normal and gradually increase in the last trimester. Right now, the demands from the foal aren't that great.

Dee is looking fantastic as always! I'm a little jealous of her shiny coat. Lilly is such a puff ball right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

Zexious said:


> ^ xD! Mares can be real pretty lookers but, man, I can't handle that attitude ;D


Its the cheekiness! Shes turned quite nippy i wont accept it lol.



Glynnis said:


> I hear you there. Is your mare an easy keeper? Lilly is and the vet told me to feed her as normal and gradually increase in the last trimester. Right now, the demands from the foal aren't that great.
> 
> Dee is looking fantastic as always! I'm a little jealous of her shiny coat. Lilly is such a puff ball right now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dee hasnt really got a winter coat, bless her, its really pathetic lol


Oh, and before i forget...


----------



## MsLady

DeliciousD said:


> Aw thank you  she is a lil bit awesome! She has some attitude on her atm so shes free to a good home


I'll trade you one 15 year old boy for her...😂😂😂!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

MsLady said:


> I'll trade you one 15 year old boy for her...😂😂😂!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can he muck out?


----------



## Zexious

Delicious--Such a gorgeous picture! Happy holidays <3


----------



## MsLady

DeliciousD said:


> Can he muck out?


If you can get him off the computer long enough! (I hate computer games, I'm a firm believer they suck out your brain)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

So today is Christmas day  Off mum and I went to see Dee and bump...and what a bump! We had some rare sunshine amongst the flooding so dee was sunbathing whilst we mucked out her stable.

Some more pics including some new angles, foal was very active today and dee seemed a little grumpy with it (or could it have been me trying to put a santa hat on her...)









































































and of course - Christmas carrots!


----------



## Zexious

^Merry Christmas, Dee!! <3


----------



## DeliciousD

Dee had fun in the field today


----------



## BlueSpark

Pretzl. All of a sudden she looks very pregnant.



But it's not slowing her down

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

BlueSpark said:


> Pretzl. All of a sudden she looks very pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not slowing her down
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


awesome! how far along is she?


----------



## BlueSpark

Due the third week of May 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

BlueSpark said:


> Due the third week of May
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


wow! she cant be a maiden :O see is 225 days and not a rotund


----------



## BlueSpark

Pretzl is short backed and pretty small, so unlike Dee, she has no where to hide anything lol. She's gonna be a beach ball with legs by the time she's done.

She is maiden
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

Blue--Pretzl has such a pretty face. <3


----------



## BlueSpark

> Pretzl has such a pretty face. <3


 Sometimes:lol: The rest of the time she's telling the 16hh+++ thoroughbreds and draft crosses just where to go:shock:


----------



## DeliciousD

BlueSpark said:


> Sometimes:lol: The rest of the time she's telling the 16hh+++ thoroughbreds and draft crosses just where to go:shock:


Shes pregnant  she can do what she likes


----------



## trainerunlimited

Good looking bunch of ladies!! I got back from an out of town visit with family finally and got to take some pics of my girl!! She is due first week of April  We went for a ride around the pasture for a bit today, she was great! I just saw the 4 y/o list and am very excited to share it for Josie's baby daddy  Hopefully she is cooking up a champion!!


----------



## DeliciousD

I am so excited about this foal TU - its going to be a stunner! Any idea on what colour it might be?


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thank you DD, I think yours is going to be stellar as well! Idk the agouti status on the parents, but I'm pretty sure I'll have either a chesty, bay, pally, or buckskin, lol. Hoping for a buckskin but I'll take anything but a chesty!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

trainerunlimited said:


> Thank you DD, I think yours is going to be stellar as well! Idk the agouti status on the parents, but I'm pretty sure I'll have either a chesty, bay, pally, or buckskin, lol. Hoping for a buckskin but I'll take anything but a chesty!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you know it will be chestnut x


----------



## darkpony

Glynnis said:


> I hear you there. Is your mare an easy keeper? Lilly is and the vet told me to feed her as normal and gradually increase in the last trimester. Right now, the demands from the foal aren't that great.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
She is a very easy keeper. The mare is actually owned by my boyfriends dad. (she was bought as a weanling by my boyfriend, but ended up being to small for him) She ended up making an awesome "anybody" horse so they decieded to keep her. 

Anyway.. Flashy is kept at my boyfriends parents (about an hour away) so I only get to see her on weekends, and am not there to monitor feed. She will be foaling at the barn where I board so I can keep a close eye on her. 

I made sure to tell him she doesnt need extras yet. He thought he was doing her a favor by packing on the pounds.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lol. I can understand that. It's hard not to feed more than what they really need.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PonioUK

It's lovely watching all the mare's progress. Keep it coming!


----------



## trainerunlimited

DeliciousD said:


> you know it will be chestnut x


Haha, that's usually how it works! I'm sure hoping not though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies

It's going to be an exciting year for sure!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Juno at 6 months.
(Sorry for the bad quality,taken with my phone just before dark)


----------



## countryryder

Chica at 5 months.She's starting to poke out past her big butt now.


----------



## FrostedLilly

darkpony said:


> Anyway.. Flashy is kept at my boyfriends parents (about an hour away) so I only get to see her on weekends, and am not there to monitor feed. She will be foaling at the barn where I board so I can keep a close eye on her.
> 
> I made sure to tell him she doesnt need extras yet. He thought he was doing her a favor by packing on the pounds.


I meant to add to this, but it was difficult with my phone. I'm in a similar situation as you with Lilly too. She is an easy keeper and is currently at my parents' who live an hour away. What I've done is left specific instructions that are pretty dummy proof. They have square bales right now and I stole their bathroom scale (shhhh) and weighed a few of them. They were in the 40 lb range. It's a Timothy-brome mix and after doing research and talking to different people, she is getting approximately 18 lbs a day; so about half a square bale. I know that's not exact, but some bales are bigger and some are smaller so I think it averages out in the end, plus the fact that it's chilly out, so a little extra might not be such a bad thing. Since we're headed into 3rd trimester territory, I've started her on a 16% protein ration at about 4 lbs a day to supplement the hay. I bought a little pail that's light pink and weighed out exactly 4 lbs (again on the bathroom scale:hide and marked it in dark black permanent marker against the light pink, so there is absolutely no question as to how much she should be getting. It's tough when you have to depend on other people, especially when you are a control freak like me... so I've tried to make things as easy as possible.

Also, if someone thinks I am feeding her incorrectly, feel free to correct me and I will make the necessary adjustments on the pink pail. 

Sorry for the long-winded response. Also, Juno and Chica are looking great!


----------



## darkpony

Flashy is on free choice hay.(we bale our own) Its a good mix of Alfalfa and timothy, so I could be wrong, but alfalfa has plenty of protein right?? She has always done just fine on free choice! I think she would have been just fine if she wasnt getting the extra goodies!! He knows now, so hopefully she can lose a little before baby comes.


----------



## FrostedLilly

From what I understand, and someone correct me if I'm wrong, alfalfa has the highest protein levels as far as hay varieties go, but the exact levels depend on the quality of the hay and the region where it was grown. I believe it is also higher in energy content as well. Our 29 year old mare is on free choice alfalfa because she has trouble maintaining condition in the winter months. 

That's awesome that Flashy can stay in decent shape while having free access to hay. Lilly has been banned from free choice feeding because she turns into a whale!


----------



## darkpony

Up until this point she has always had plenty of exercise! This summer she got a bit of a break because she was visiting the baby-daddy. and usually I ride all winter long, but we have had a cold winter in Wisconsin this year!! its -11 today (without windchill) Brrrr...


----------



## Rechellef

I have a beautiful [rescued] Selle Francais mare Alana. She is a senior (18 years old), but in great health and has a lovely Percheron mix colt at her side. I am acquainted with a farm who has an awesome Irish Draft stallion and I think the two combined would make an absolutely gorgeous and talented foal. I plan on breeding her in May of 2014 and after this breeding, Alana will be retired as a broodmare. Alistir, the colt she has now is going to blow the doors off a lot of other horses in competition, so I can't wait for her next and final foal.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

MyLittlePonies said:


> I have a deposit on her. She's by Chipped N Chocolate. Due at beginning of April to a AQHA/APHA overo stallion.
> 
> View attachment 339722


 I have a head shot of her and the sire of this foal. She's not here yet.


----------



## DeliciousD

Delicia is 234 days in foal today and very cheeky! We have flooding at the moment so no horses can go in the fields, so shes making her own entertainment...




























Meet bump!


----------



## FrostedLilly

I take it she prefers the outdoors? She's looking really good. I've said it before and I'll say it again, love her shiny coat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

It was freezing today but no rain so dee go to go out in the field again . She was under strict instructions to walk and eat only.....so yep, tail up, squeal, and ******s off at warp speed....stupid mare.

Poor foalie is going to have whiplash at this rate!


----------



## dbarabians

DeliciousD let that mare buck and run. She needs the exercise. that foal will be ok.
I want to see your reaction when the foal starts running and kicks out and trips then falls .
The look on your face will be priceless.... LOL 
She is looking good. All is right inside that belly. Shalom


----------



## Zexious

Delicious--She's look'n good! Do you have a hope for colt or a filly?


----------



## DeliciousD

dbarabians said:


> DeliciousD let that mare buck and run. She needs the exercise. that foal will be ok.
> I want to see your reaction when the foal starts running and kicks out and trips then falls .
> The look on your face will be priceless.... LOL
> She is looking good. All is right inside that belly. Shalom


She can buck and run as much as she likes, but she is testing the fencing and used to be a habitual fence jumper...was never in the same field for bringing in that she was turned out in .I dont like her sliding stops  she was destined for western not dressage 

You're mean  foalie is being wrapped in bubble wrap 



Zexious said:


> Delicious--She's look'n good! Do you have a hope for colt or a filly?


She does doesnt she  would LOVE a filly so i can breed from her one day. If a colt unless a stallion prospect will be gelded.


----------



## Zexious

^Ah! See, that's where we differ. I've always wanted a little boy :>


----------



## Dhampire

Do you realize that the market is already full with horse who need homes because people cant afford to keep them anymore and that the value in horses is severely dropped. Instead of breeding buy a horse or adopt. There are too many horses sent to slaughter because of the crowed market for selling but no one wants to buy these horses


----------



## dbarabians

Dhampire said:


> Do you realize that the market is already full with horse who need homes because people cant afford to keep them anymore and that the value in horses is severely dropped. Instead of breeding buy a horse or adopt. There are too many horses sent to slaughter because of the crowed market for selling but no one wants to buy these horses


There is always a market for a well bred, correct, well trained horse.
Its the unplanned and reckless breedings that are the problem. Shalom


----------



## MyLittlePonies

dbarabians said:


> There is always a market for a well bred, correct, well trained horse.
> Its the unplanned and reckless breedings that are the problem. Shalom


This ^^ plus the fact there are way more horses being bred without a purpose just because the babies are cute or they don't care to separate the stallion or gelding him. That is where your over population starts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

Dhampire said:


> Do you realize that the market is already full with horse who need homes because people cant afford to keep them anymore and that the value in horses is severely dropped. Instead of breeding buy a horse or adopt. There are too many horses sent to slaughter because of the crowed market for selling but no one wants to buy these horses


Do you know that i am in the UK, my horse is a graded mare and a champion at dressage. I am breeding for myself and not to sell. Do you realise that if people stopped breeding altogether we would have an aging horse population and no new blood?

I agree, there is too much overbreeeding of CRAP horses, i,e, no bloodlines or crap in general. Those horses need to stop breeding imho


----------



## darkpony

dbarabians said:


> There is always a market for a well bred, correct, well trained horse.
> Its the unplanned and reckless breedings that are the problem. Shalom


 
^^^Yes! Poor confirmation and people who only breed "because they've always wanted a *baby horse*" with out taking everything into consideration. 

Also, at least where I live, the market is flooded with perfectly good horses that no one bothered to put the time (or effort) into. sad. 

on a brighter note... my girl is 150 days today!!  (still such a looooong way to go)


----------



## FrostedLilly

I posted this in my other thread too. It was freezing outside today, around -35C. I'm not sure Lilly even noticed. I'm really hoping for an early Spring this year. We have a heated barn, but last year, we had snow until the very end of April. I'm hoping it will be a little milder this year; Lilly hates being inside so I'm going to leave her and baby inside for the shortest amount of time possible. Here are a few "bump" pictures. We're at 250 days today.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## kitten_Val

Dhampire said:


> Do you realize that the market is already full with horse who need homes because people cant afford to keep them anymore and that the value in horses is severely dropped. Instead of breeding buy a horse or adopt. There are too many horses sent to slaughter because of the crowed market for selling but no one wants to buy these horses


Just want to add to what already was said... If you (general you) are looking for the horse for serious competitions (whether it's dressage, jumping, reining, cutting, you name it), it's _practically impossible_ to find such a horse in a rescue. And those for sale already on a ground can be _very expensive_. So breeding your own sometime is the best way to go to get what you want for reasonable price (and yes, I know such people who bred very nice mares with show records to get good show prospects).


----------



## FrostedLilly

Dhampire said:


> Do you realize that the market is already full with horse who need homes because people cant afford to keep them anymore and that the value in horses is severely dropped. Instead of breeding buy a horse or adopt. There are too many horses sent to slaughter because of the crowed market for selling but no one wants to buy these horses


I appreciate what you're saying here and completely agree with you, but I'm not sure why you've decided to post it in this thread specifically. The people who are participating in this thread (for the most part) have already bred their horses, with the majority being due within the next 6 months. At this point, there's not much to be done; we're all going to add to the horse population now. I'm not trying to be mean, so please don't interpret my words that way, but I fail to see what value your comment could add in this particular thread.

I also think it may be time to return to the thread's original purpose. Anyone have any baby bumps to share?


----------



## MyLittlePonies

I wish I did but with the negative temps and the people getting ready to go on vacation, I don't want to bother them. How about pictures of my mare's 2013 colt?


----------



## MyLittlePonies

I'm dictating on when to make a foaling thread. I'm think she'll go early in Late March instead of early April. I want to do it but thinking I should wait until February...


----------



## DeliciousD

Wow Lilly looks huge! Bless her. Can't believe she's 150 days already!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

MyLittlePonies said:


> I'm dictating on when to make a foaling thread. I'm think she'll go early in Late March instead of early April. I want to do it but thinking I should wait until February...


I think you should go for it. Lilly isn't due until April, but I started one in December.



DeliciousD said:


> Wow Lilly looks huge! Bless her. Can't believe she's 150 days already!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ha, yes, she's getting there. I can't believe we only have 3 months to go. The last 8 months craaawwwwled by and now all of a sudden we're on the homestretch! I haven't even started my foaling kit yet... :think: This weekend may be dedicated to that...



MyLittlePonies said:


> I wish I did but with the negative temps and the people getting ready to go on vacation, I don't want to bother them. How about pictures of my mare's 2013 colt?


Sure! I'm sure no one will mind a few extra baby pics


----------



## MyLittlePonies

This is a full brother to the expecting baby of Sweetie's. He's also for sale and very reasonable.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

I'll see... I don't have current pictures yet, but why not.


----------



## Britt

Wow! I love seeing all the baby bumps! Makes me super excited even moreso for my mare's foaling later this year!


----------



## darkpony

Britt- When is yours due again?? I know you said ours are pretty close.


----------



## countryryder

The baby bellies today;not too much change from last pictures,although Juno is definitely filling out more through her flanks..


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Countryryder, your mares are beautiful! 

I was working Miley today and could barely tell she was 201 days pregnant. She goes from looking like a balloon to looking like she's empty. 

197 days on the left, 201 days on the right. Oh Miley.









At least her shadow looks pregnant:wink:









Looking good everyone! We're getting closer!


----------



## darkpony

all the baby bumps look good!! I got to see my girl today. She was so happy to see me she came running when I whistled. I think she was more than a little disappointed when she didn't get any goodies. ... and you can see why!!(that dish is just an empty one she was flipping around) I SWEAR she has a hippo in there!


----------



## darkpony

*** sorry for the awkward photos... they look better on my phone


----------



## FrostedLilly

Wow, she has got a thick coat DarkPony! She might even have Lilly beat... might. I was able to go out and snap a few of the lovely lady yesterday afternoon. She is looking about the same, but we're in the last 3 months now, so I'm sure I'm going to start seeing some pretty remarkable changes here shortly.









I think she wins the award for "Most-Lopsided"


----------



## DeliciousD

Looking good everyone! Don't worry vbl - dee went through a stage like that and i was sure she slipped.  she hadn't. 

No pictures(sorry!) but I can see foalie moving in dees belly . It's so magical! She's 243 days and my god is it getting exciting! 

I'll take some pics this weekend but my laptop died . Dee is very barrel like a day substantial in the trunk now. Xxx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony

So what do you all think I should do as far as feeding goes? She's overweight, but should I really be cutting back once she needs more to meet requirements of the growing baby? As I said before, she does get good quality free choice hay. And I can't do much about that because she's not in my care. I'm planning on moving her to the barn where I board my gelding in April so I can keep a closer eye on her. At that point she will still have 80 days or so left. I just want to make sure she's getting everything she needs, but I know it's harder for them to foal when their overweight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

That foal will grow a pound a day in the last trimester. She is going to need a good balanced diet and even if she is overweight she will probably loose some during that time.
If she looses condition it will be very difficult to keep her in good condition especially after the foal arrives. 
I would feed her small amounts and then in the last trimester start increasing her ration.
The mare that was fat that foaled this year lost weight but still looks good. Shalom


----------



## FrostedLilly

darkpony said:


> So what do you all think I should do as far as feeding goes? She's overweight, but should I really be cutting back once she needs more to meet requirements of the growing baby? As I said before, she does get good quality free choice hay. And I can't do much about that because she's not in my care. I'm planning on moving her to the barn where I board my gelding in April so I can keep a closer eye on her. At that point she will still have 80 days or so left. I just want to make sure she's getting everything she needs, but I know it's harder for them to foal when their overweight!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would ask your vet. I talked to mine about Lilly and she said to keep feeding for maintenance in the first and second trimesters and the demands from the foal would cause her to shed the extra pounds she was carrying at that time. However, that was waaay back when she was 25 days in foal. This probably isn't an uncommon question and your vet will probably have some good advice to give. It's a tough balance in a colder climate too; you want to make sure you're giving them enough calories to stay warm!


----------



## darkpony

Glynnis said:


> I would ask your vet. I talked to mine about Lilly and she said to keep feeding for maintenance in the first and second trimesters and the demands from the foal would cause her to shed the extra pounds she was carrying at that time. However, that was waaay back when she was 25 days in foal. This probably isn't an uncommon question and your vet will probably have some good advice to give. It's a tough balance in a colder climate too; you want to make sure you're giving them enough calories to stay warm!


Exactly. I am sick of winter already!! Can't wait for spring.. And all the babies!! 
I guess I will ask him what he thinks when he comes out to do the coggins in the next couple weeks. My farrier might have some opinions , so I will ask her too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark

my girls starting to get big, and still has 4ish months to go!


----------



## darkpony

I thought I'd put two pictures on just for comparison. The first is before being covered. The second is from 160 days  .. you just saw the second one but its fun to look at the side-by-side.


----------



## FrostedLilly

darkpony said:


> Exactly. I am sick of winter already!! Can't wait for spring.. And all the babies!!
> I guess I will ask him what he thinks when he comes out to do the coggins in the next couple weeks. My farrier might have some opinions , so I will ask her too
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, and the vet will also know what kind of feed is available in your area and can probably make a pretty sound recommendation. 

And because I completely lack in originality, I have also posted a picture of Lilly from September and one from last weekend as a comparison. Her belly is huge. I don't even want to think what the next 3 months will bring. She is going to be in complete heaven for the next couple of weeks. My parents have gone on vacation and so let her in with our 29 year old mare who is allowed to free feed on alfalfa hay. They're only gone for 10 days, so I figure it won't hurt her to get the extra protein and energy, since she won't be getting her broodmare ration while they're gone. They have the neighbour checking up on the place, making sure they have water, etc., so I'm sure they will be just fine. I'll also be going out on the weekend to make sure everyone is doing ok. I can't believe we're at 260 days already. Time seems to be going really fast now.


----------



## BlueSpark

I'll join in the comparison idea. beginning of December vs last Saturday.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

My mare Patti is at day 371, she's "due" around Mar. 25th. Until this last weekend, I was starting to wonder if she had slipped or resorbed the foal. I forget she's really big bodied and doesn't start to show as early as my smaller mares. She and Honey Boo Boo make me wonder every time. 

This past weekend I looked at Patti from just the right angle and said, "OH YAY! She's still preggo!". Had a non-horsey friend look at her and an open mare for comparison and didn't tell non-horsey friend what I was thinking and asked her if she thought Patti looked pregnant and she said she thought she did. She cited all the same reasons I had for it, that she was round in all the right places where the open mare, while not going hungry, was not round in the same places as Patti. 

I had been feeling kind of down, thinking she'd lost the foal but now I'm all excited again and wanting to go put up the foaling cameras and bed the stall with straw. Not going to do it of course, but you know what I mean. LOL!


----------



## FrostedLilly

I assume you mean 271 days.  I think you should post some pictures of Patti.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

OOOPS, typo! I do mean 271 days but I wouldn't put it past her to make me wait til 371...that's totally within her personality. LOL! 

I was going to try to get some new, current pics of Patti today but it didn't work out. So here's a couple older ones. One with her first born Hillbilly Harley DCA. 




























OK, now this no picture showing thing is making it look like I didn't even attach pics to the post! I did, 3, honest!


----------



## darkpony

I think I am going to stop counting for a while. Its kind of like looking at the clock to often. The more you look the slower the time goes.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Something weird is happening with pictures, I prefer browsing on my phone in the "Full Site" mode, but to see pictures I have to switch it to mobile version :/


----------



## FrostedLilly

I think they got the pictures back up and running because I can see them from my computer today! What a gorgeous girl! Once you start your foaling thread, I will be stalking for sure!



darkpony said:


> I think I am going to stop counting for a while. Its kind of like looking at the clock to often. The more you look the slower the time goes.


Lol, I downloaded a counter widget and it sits on the home screen of my phone telling me how many days until Lilly is at day 340. 79 more days...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I had to log out, clear my cookies and log back in to get my pics back. WHEW! I was going into withdrawal!


----------



## DeliciousD

Hi everyone. Hope all your mares are doing well 
We are at day 248 today! Seems insane! Delicia is definitely expanding. More down then out at the moment but she's lope sided so I'm not concerned. I have yet to replace my broken lepton  so I apologise for any grammar issues. 

So, pictures? 





































Due to the wet conditions (think floods!) dee has a bit of mud fever we are battling at the moment. Please pray for sun as if it gets worse she will have to stay in until it's healed .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

What a pretty girl DD! She is looking so good. I think I'm almost as eager as you to see this foal. And mud fever is nasty stuff! We had a horse growing up, where it took us all Summer to get rid of it. My sister's horse Tikki had it last year and all it took was scrubbing with a Betadyne solution once followed by cream we got from the vet for a week and it cleared up right away. Hopefully you and Dee fall into the second category and it clears up soon!

I was out to see Lilly today. The temperature has gone up to 7C, which is totally atypical for this type of year. While that may not sound warm, the heavy fur coat Lilly has that keeps her so warm in the -38 weather we had 2 weeks ago is overkill in this type of weather and she is soooo uncomfortable. She also appears to have ballooned again. I find it hard to believe we have 2.5 more months and she is going to get even bigger.


----------



## DeliciousD

Lilly looks fabulous! She's definitely wider then dee but she looks narrower chested then dee. 

I can't believe it's less then 3 months!!! Scary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Oh I don't think there's any comparing Dee and Lilly, they are so different in shape and height. Lilly is 15hh and shorter backed than Dee, so the only place for this baby to go is out! Plus, Lilly is 10 days ahead, so naturally is bigger ;-) j/k.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Juno at day 214,and Chica at day 185.They're carrying totally different from each other;Juno seems to be carrying more high and forward,where as Chica is carrying low and wide.


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Dee, Lilly, Chica, and Uno are looking so good! They are growing nicely with some great bumps! Aaaaand then there's Miley. I guess she's going through a shrinking stage because she doesn't look quite as pregnant to me. Maybe baby has shifted to a different position higher up and she's just carrying a little different. I'm taking her with me to work Tuesday to get her ultrasounded for my peace of mind lol. She's due for her next Pneumabort shot next week anyway, so I'm going to kill two birds with one stone. 

The baby is there, and moving. But I just want to see it with my own eyes on an ultrasound screen:shock:

So here is my "skinny" mare at 206 days! 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





































P.S. I could just be crazy and imagining she's deflating


----------



## countryryder

VLBUltraHot said:


> Dee, Lilly, Chica, and Uno are looking so good! They are growing nicely with some great bumps! Aaaaand then there's Miley. I guess she's going through a shrinking stage because she doesn't look quite as pregnant to me. Maybe baby has shifted to a different position higher up and she's just carrying a little different. I'm taking her with me to work Tuesday to get her ultrasounded for my peace of mind lol. She's due for her next Pneumabort shot next week anyway, so I'm going to kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> The baby is there, and moving. But I just want to see it with my own eyes on an ultrasound screen:shock:
> 
> So here is my "skinny" mare at 206 days!
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I could just be crazy and imagining she's deflating


Juno's done the same thing,she seems to be carrying differently now then she did a few weeks ago.Before she looked ginormous from the front,not so much now.I have yet to feel baby,I keep checking though!


----------



## DeliciousD

Milly looks preggers to me but dee did that same so I had her palpated. Foalie high fived the vet lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

We were popping out the other side today!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

I think we've all had those moments where all of a sudden, the mare looks less pregnant. I had the same thing with lilly a few weeks ago. Now she's nicely filled out again. Everyone's mares are looking great! I'm pretty excited to see what we get in a few months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony

Maybe I'm crazy.. Because I know you don't typically see any movement before 6-7 months... But I swear I saw baby kick yesterday. Flashy was eating her ration balancer and at first I thought it was just her breathing but it happened 3 or 4 times. My boyfriends mom saw it too. She breeds dogs and said it looked just like when the pups move. Flashy is just shy of 6 months... Is it possible?? Or just my hopeful thinking?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

Delicious--There's my favorite mare  Man, I can't wait for this baby to come D:


----------



## DeliciousD

DP I think 6 months is a bit early but I saw movement at 7 

Zexious aw thank you. Dee says can you express your love in carrot form?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

You can FINALLY see a little of the baby bump!


----------



## darkpony

I just read one that said at 5 1/2 months they saw baby kick. So Who knows...Like they say "mares don't read the same books we do"  

I guess I will just have to keep watching!!


----------



## VLBUltraHot

My coworkers think I'm a crazy lady hunched under the stocks with the ultrasound trying to get a look at baby  But, I sure do feel a lot better seeing a strong heartbeat and ribs! Even though Miley is going through a skinny stage, she is thankfully, very much still pregnant

209 day foal heartbeat.





Spine and Ribs









Eye Socket - the obvious black hole. It's hard to make out the outlines of the head because baby kept flipping sides. I think this one's going to be feisty!


----------



## FrostedLilly

That is so neat! Glad to see everything is ok!

ETA: Just tried to watch the video, but it says it's private.


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Glynnis said:


> That is so neat! Glad to see everything is ok!
> 
> ETA: Just tried to watch the video, but it says it's private.


Thanks, I am so glad everything is good. I think I fixed the video...


----------



## countryryder

VLBUltraHot said:


> Thanks, I am so glad everything is good. I think I fixed the video...


Yep,the video is visible now.  US are so cool to watch,even if sometimes you can't tell just what it is you're looking at,lol.


----------



## VLBUltraHot

countryryder said:


> Yep,the video is visible now.  US are so cool to watch,even if sometimes you can't tell just what it is you're looking at,lol.


Lol agreed. Most of my time was spent trying to figure out what was what! It sure is cool though. I was stuck on the ribs and heart and finally one of the vets noticed the herd of technicians oohing around the ultrasound machine, so she came over and found the baby's head for us  so amazing!


----------



## BlueSpark

This thread makes me even more excited for the babies to arrive than I already was! This is going to be a great year 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

Amazing scan pics and video 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## saddlebredzz

We aren't planning on breeding our mare for another 4 years but my riding instructor has recently bred her mare She's All That County or 'Beauty'. Beauty is a 16.2hh black saddlebred mare and is being bred to Mountain View's Town Man, a 16.3hh chestnut saddlebred stallion.

Beauty
User Media - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
User Media - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Town Man
User Media - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

This foal is going to be an amazing show horse and an absolute dream to ride just like its parents if all goes well! Town Man is the sire of our filly and she has been so fun to work with! We are hoping for a black or bay foal!


----------



## DeliciousD

Stolen my boyfriends iPad as my laptop issue is terminal . Where are all the pics people?!

I have been away for the weekend visiting my bf but he lives down the road from dee's baby daddy so of course, we had to go and see him! He is just so stunning! Less then 3 months to go now. So exciting!


----------



## FrostedLilly

I was out of town this weekend, so no pictures. :-( Next weekend, I'll have some for sure!


----------



## BlueSpark

I'm off on a trip to Costa Rica for two weeks, leaving this Friday, so I hope to see a big difference by the time I get back. She looks pregnant, but not terribly unhappy, as of yesterday. Rapidly approaching the last 3 months, I'm so excited!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Has anyone started to have weird dreams about their mares and future foals? I had a messed up dream last night that Lilly foaled a month early and while the foal survived, it's legs were all crooked and I had to have it put down. Lol, I think this whole process is causing a little bit of anxiety.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

No, my nightmares are all about that I'm going to miss the foaling and won't notice the "extra" horse for a week. HAAAAAAAAH! Like that's ever gonna happen!


----------



## countryryder

Glynnis said:


> Has anyone started to have weird dreams about their mares and future foals? I had a messed up dream last night that Lilly foaled a month early and while the foal survived, it's legs were all crooked and I had to have it put down. Lol, I think this whole process is causing a little bit of anxiety.


I haven't yet.I still remember though,when I was working at a big QH operation a number of years ago,I had a dream one night that one of the expectant mares had palomino twins.I went to work that morning and guess what,she had foaled palomino twins!! The US never detected the second foal and she carried full term with no one even guessing she might be carrying two.Unfortunately,one of them had to be put down due to health complications,but that is a dream I still remember..


----------



## countryryder

My wooly mommas-to-be today..


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Glynnis said:


> Has anyone started to have weird dreams about their mares and future foals? I had a messed up dream last night that Lilly foaled a month early and while the foal survived, it's legs were all crooked and I had to have it put down. Lol, I think this whole process is causing a little bit of anxiety.


Funny you mention weird/bad dreams. At work last week we had a gelding with a femur fracture. Well, that night I dreamed that I found Miley standing in a pond with a broken femur lol. And of course I kept trying to tell my boss, the vet, "she's 7 months pregnant, we have to save the baby!" But we obviously ended up putting her down. Awful:shock: Worst.dream.ever.

I would agree, the anxiety is starting to build. I can't wait for us all to have happy, healthy, straight legged babies on the ground in the next few months


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

OMG! I'm 55 days and counting....SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEAL:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## roanypony

Oh you guys! I'm so excited for all the behbehs!!! On May 1st I'm sending my mare to a foaling farm to give birth so, not only will I get to see my mares little one, i'll be surrounded by them from tons of other mare's!!!!!!!!!

My girlie is 205 days along today


----------



## DeliciousD

Whispers.... Dee is 260 days today!!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VLBUltraHot

DeliciousD said:


> Whispers.... Dee is 260 days today!!!!!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pictures?!?


----------



## DeliciousD

Im on call today and tomorrow but will try and get pics on sunday 

I know, i know, pics or it didnt happen! lol


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lol that's right. And I'm sorry you're on call. I've worked jobs where I had to be on csll and it's a pain. 

Lilly is at 276 days today and I'll be going out tomorrow to give her final rhino vaccination... and just as I typed that it just hit me how close we are. Next month it's a 5-way vaccine and then nothing to do but wait... when does milk production typically start? I read somewhere 290 days, but is that accurate?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

🙈🙈🙈🙈🙈 I have Dee's vaccine booked. My head is in the sand about how close it's getting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nybarrelracer

This is my new APHA mare she is due late April early May.









This is my other APHA mare that will be covered by my AQHA stallion in May. 









Here is the stallion


----------



## Zexious

nybarrelracer--They're really cute! I bet they'll throw some pretty babies ;D


----------



## nybarrelracer

Zexios -- thanks, ill keep everyone updated on the first mare and will post pics of the foal as soon as it is born.
http://www.horseforum.com/members/67545/


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I've done Patti's final rhino, she'll get her annual vaccines on 2/25 and on 3/25 I should be looking at a new little foal-dy!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Josie is 277 days in foal! She is STILL looking a bit ribby even with the supplements and extra grain sooooo I need advice!!! She hasn't lost any more weight and at a standstill, doesn't really look ribby, but you can definitely tell when she is in motion! 

On a more exciting front, when I turned the horses out, I worked with her in the round pen a couple minutes with laying her down and decided to hop on her bareback and bridle-less to go for a ride around the round pen! She'll walk, trot, lope, stop, and back with no problems BUT doesn't know the queue to turn around unless I really work at it, lol. It was FUN and we both enjoyed ourselves, I think  Josie always loves the bridle-less rides so she can do what she wants with her face!

Btw - her feet look TERRIBLE right now. They're overgrown. =/ She has shoes and I had an 8 week appointment to get them removed for her foal since I haven't been riding her anyways and the dang farrier cancelled and never called me back! Two weeks later, they're still looking AWFUL, BUT I just made an appointment for tomorrow morning, YAY!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

What are you feeding her, Brands? And amounts and how often. She doesn't look too bad now but the baby will pull her down quick.


----------



## darkpony

Just had the vet out today. My sisters dog got into a porcupine!!! Silly dog! But anyways our vet said flashy is looking good and is definitely carrying on the right! He agreed with my decision to feed her a ration balancer. So now she is on 1-2 lbs per day of essential k!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony

Oops! Forgot the picture!! She is 180 days today. Over half way(hopefully)


----------



## darkpony

Gahh!! Sorry. Trying to upload pics on my phone!! It's not working for me!


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Looking good ladies! 

Pictures aren't that fantastic today, but here is the 220 day bump! I can say with certainty she is carrying to the left. All the baby movement seems more prominent on the left too


----------



## FrostedLilly

I went out to see Lilly today to give her the last EHV-1 shot I brought her inside to groom her and she was all love and snuggles, which was great except that with the warm spell we've had, she's started to shed a little. We're headed back into the deep freeze, so hopefully she doesn't lose too much of her coat. 

I don't know if she just was just totally relaxing her abdominal muscles or if the foal has just shifted, because she was swinging low. She is definitely lopsided to her left whereas before she was to the right, so maybe foal is just weirdly positioned. She's also gained a few pounds. My parents went on holidays for 2.5 weeks, so for simplicity, she was left to free feed with my sister's 29 year old mare on alfalfa hay. I didn't see that to be too big of an issue, since she would also be missing on her broodmare ration while they were gone, so she did get a little extra protein with the alfalfa. A neighbour did stop by daily to make sure they were both ok and had water. Now, two weeks might not sound like a lot, but Lilly has the metabolism of a comatose hippo and it almost seems like breathing air makes her gain weight. She was not terribly impressed to be banished back to the "fat pen" and back to rationed feed. Also, please excuse her feet - I realize they are pretty bad. They missed their monthly farrier visit because of the vacation, but he is scheduled to come this week.

TrainerUnlimited, I honestly wish I could offer advice for feed, but I have the opposite problem as you and tend to research that side of things! I've heard of people adding canola oil to feed, for nothing other than calories. Have you tried that? I've also read beet pulp, but don't know a ton about it. You might have mentioned this, but have her teeth been checked? I really wish I could offer more information, but these are just the few things that come to mind.

Here we are at day 277. Can you say lopsided?








You can't really see too much belly in this one, but I thought the dog was funny. He and Lilly are besties and he walks underneath her and all around her feet. They also play together which is really strange to watch.


----------



## darkpony

Glynnis, holy cow!!! She did gain.. I'm glad to see someone else is in the same boat as me! Flashy actually lost a tad. I think she's at an ideal weight right now, so hopefully we can keep her that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

So despite my bad back  i went to see my gorgeous pony today.... boy is she grumpy to the other horses! Someone definitly needs to tone it down a notch.

Anyway, she is carrying low rather then wide, and foalie seemed to enjoy the groom dee had as shes moulting like mad!


----------



## FrostedLilly

darkpony said:


> Glynnis, holy cow!!! She did gain.. I'm glad to see someone else is in the same boat as me! Flashy actually lost a tad. I think she's at an ideal weight right now, so hopefully we can keep her that way.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, my jaw dropped when I saw her. My sister's geriatric mare has a tough time keeping condition through the winter months now, so my dad buys her really good quality, 2nd cut alfalfa and she has access 24/7. I think it was a combination of factors: relaxed abdominal muscles, foal definitely shifted and a bit of weight gain. I'm not too worried though. She is again being hand fed rationed timothy hay. Between the extra calories she'll use to keep warm this week (-30's *shudder*) and the increased demands of last trimester foal, I am confident she'll shed some pounds. I don't mind if she has a little bit of extra pudge, especially once she starts lactating, but just a little lol. 

Also, forgot to include this photo yesterday. I wish I had been standing closer because I didn't have time to zoom. She was definitely looking at the baby bump, so there must have been some movement in there. And excuse the manure. It seems she always picks the messy side of the pen when I go to take pictures! I swear it's not all like that!


----------



## darkpony

Ya. I would rather them be on the chunky side too. I don't think your girl looks TO fat, but it's amazing the difference just 2 weeks made. Temperature wise we are about the same. It is DEPRESSING that dee is already shedding!! And she didn't even have much of a coat!!! I sure wish I lived in a place like that. Wisconsin is brutal this year! It will be another 3 months before I see my horses start to shed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yeah, I'm hoping for an early Spring this year. Last year we had snow and really cold temps until the end of April. Maybe this being the year of the horse will bring me some luck on that front!


----------



## darkpony

We had a really late spring last year too! It was still snowing on my brothers birthday in the middle of May!! one week it was snowing, the next it was 75 and sunny. Who knows! but yes.. an early spring would be appreciated here!


----------



## DeliciousD

We'll my birthday is the 6th April and for the last three years it's snowed :S dee isn't due till 20thish so hopefully it will be ok. 

In other news my backs got worse  my disc has prolapsed again for the third time although not as bad this time (no red flag symptom). I'm signed off from work until it heals but long term I'm looking at an operation on my spine which concerns me. 

However, with my new iPad air arriving today I am not dying of boredom . 

So can you guess who's my background?










Like you needed to ask


----------



## FrostedLilly

Aw, that's too bad D. Hopefully you mend soon and can get things back to normal and don't need surgery. Lilly will be at 340 days on April 5, so maybe she'll wait the extra day.  And that is a great photo of Dee in the field!

I remember that DarkPony. My fiance and I took a trip to NYC in the first week of May, last year. We had a connection in Minneapolis and it had just finished snowing when we arrived there. I really want an early Spring, although the -35 C we're having today doesn't make it seem like it will happen.


----------



## darkpony

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well D. Thinking of you! hopefully you will start to feel better soon! seeing that picture of Dee makes me excited for riding season. It will be here before we know it. And just for fun.... Swimming with our horses!


----------



## DeliciousD

So dee is 269 days today! She's popping out to the right and we can see the foal moving now! It's. Very exciting. Having dinner with the parents and bf so will update more later. 





























Being pregnant is to hard!


----------



## VLBUltraHot

So apparently the 220's of pregnant life for Miley are not her favorite. She has been grumpy and dramatic this whole week! Gosh. I have slowly started transitioning to include alfalfa in her diet now that she's in her third trimester and baby is starting to gain weight. You'd think she could at least be grateful she's now getting yummy alfalfa! But nope, grouchy  

So here is the drama queen at 227 days with her non-existent belly. I swear it seems to shrink daily! I can already tell this mare is going to suck the life out of me when we actually are on foal watch lol.


----------



## Zexious

VLBU-She doesn't look pregnant at all! xD Pretty girl, though.


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Zexious said:


> VLBU-She doesn't look pregnant at all! xD Pretty girl, though.


Isn't it ridiculous?:shock: She looks less pregnant now than she did a few months ago lol. And thank you very much


----------



## DeliciousD

I think she's having a food foal  it's all a trick for extra feed. 

See looks less preggers to me this week then last but the bump has moved. These bloody mares eh?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VLBUltraHot

DeliciousD said:


> I think she's having a food foal  it's all a trick for extra feed.
> 
> See looks less preggers to me this week then last but the bump has moved. These bloody mares eh?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


DD that must be it! anything for food!

Miley's gotta be sucking that baby up right in the center underneath her spine or something lol. I mean Dee is such a big mare with lots of room, and you've been able to see her bump forever  Oh well, I can't complain. All that matters is that she is healthy and happy (and moody)!


----------



## DeliciousD

Dees moody too so I feel your pain lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

VLBU--I'd be moody too if I had a small child in me!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Well it is freezing outside and guess who is shedding? We were near or above zero last week and this week we're back in the -30's. It's supposed to go up above zero again by next weekend. This weather can't be easy on these poor horses, yo-yoing like that. Anywho, it's a good thing Lilly has coat to spare. I watched her for a while (as long as I could in the cold) and she didn't appear to be in any kind of distress whatsoever. My dad said he'd keep an eye on her and if she appeared to be showing signs of being cold, he'd bring her inside.

Here we are at 284 days. I'm going to add more photos to her foaling thread. Don't wanna hog from all the other lovely ladies on here!  









Think baby has shifted to the left?


----------



## DeliciousD

Baby is definitely growing! OMG you are so close to the 300 day mark. Well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony

I wouldnt worry about being a hog!! I love pictures!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lol I'm starting to get nervous. She's going to start going in at night the first weekend of March... and that's only 3 weeks away. 

VLB, forgot to comment earlier. Miley is looking great! She's just wanting to maintain her girlish figure for a little while longer. I bet when she gets big, she'll really get big!


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Glynnis said:


> Lol I'm starting to get nervous. She's going to start going in at night the first weekend of March... and that's only 3 weeks away.
> 
> VLB, forgot to comment earlier. Miley is looking great! She's just wanting to maintain her girlish figure for a little while longer. I bet when she gets big, she'll really get big!


Lilly looks great and so, so round And thank you. She is going to hide it from me as long as possible! She always has to be difficult!

Do y'all exercise Dee and Lilly at all? I try to put Miley on the lunge line at least 3-4 times a week. Nothing strenuous, but 10-15 minutes of walking and light trotting. I have been riding her bareback every now and then, but I think I'm going to back off of that now that she's in the last trimester. Just curious


----------



## DeliciousD

No dee isn't exercised at all as she was having a year off anyway. She was injured (trauma not hereditary) came sound and I decided once sound to give her a year . She busies herself cantering for no reason in huge field and snorting at dragons in the hedges.


----------



## VLBUltraHot

DeliciousD said:


> No dee isn't exercised at all as she was having a year off anyway. She was injured (trauma not hereditary) came sound and I decided once sound to give her a year . She busies herself cantering for no reason in huge field and snorting at dragons in the hedges.


Ahh that's right, I forgot about Dee's injury. She deserves a good long maternity break anyhow 

I wonder if the exercise has anything to do with how Miley is carrying? Probably not, but just a random thought


----------



## DeliciousD

Doesn't hurt to exercise them really. I would imagine it's keeping her abdominal muscles nice and tight.


----------



## countryryder

The girls today.Chica's got a nice little round ball of a tummy,while Juno is still carrying very high.


----------



## FrostedLilly

VLBUltraHot said:


> Lilly looks great and so, so round And thank you. She is going to hide it from me as long as possible! She always has to be difficult!
> 
> Do y'all exercise Dee and Lilly at all? I try to put Miley on the lunge line at least 3-4 times a week. Nothing strenuous, but 10-15 minutes of walking and light trotting. I have been riding her bareback every now and then, but I think I'm going to back off of that now that she's in the last trimester. Just curious


I'm backing off a little since we are getting close to the last month, but I do try to get in as much exercise as possible. Nothing too strenuous like you said, however, the weather here has been so wonky it's been really tough. We've fluctuated from reaaaaallllly cold (-30's) to really warm (10 above, which is really warm for this time of year). When it's in the -30's, it's tough to do anything because it's so bloody cold but when we get near or above zero, Lilly is so hot and uncomfortable that she sweats without exercise, so she might get some light walking and trotting, but very minimal. To add to that, after it's been warm and cools slightly, the whole place turns into a skating rink. My parents don't have an indoor arena, so the great outdoors is my only choice. This past weekend, it was -30-something. By this Saturday, it will be 7 above. In summary, Lilly has gotten lucky in that she has been allowed to be lazier than usual.


----------



## countryryder

My girls have been getting less exercise than I would normally like for preggo mares,but not by choice.Like Glynnis mentioned,the winter weather here has made it difficult to do much.It's either try to work them in 2.5-3 ft of hard crusty snow or on a cleared area that's covered in ice.Then there's the wonky temperatures..So,I've been trying to make it that they give themselves some excersise,they're turned out on a few acres and I'll feed/water/bed well away from each other so they have to be out and about moving around.Or take them for short walks,although they work up a sweat fast trying to get through that crusty snow.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yes, the crusty snow!!! It is terrible! Holds your weight for a split second, then you sink up to your waist! And there was so much ice when I went out a few weeks ago, I actually thought someone left a hose on and flooded the yard! I take some solace in the fact that Lilly is outdoors and gets a little exercise in. I'd love to do more, because I know how much benefit exercise adds, but the weather has really thrown things for a loop this year.


----------



## DeliciousD

So today we are at the 9 month mark! Day 276 and dee is a grumpy hormonal cow bag how needs to learn some manners! Lol

Somy backs still quite bad and I'm concerned about it only being 8 or so weeks till she foals down:S. 

I would love some comments about her condition, with all the all flooding lately they are in more the they are out and being9 months I am trying to ensure she's in fab condition. So I have LOADS of photos....apologises im advance. 




































































































And a selfie 










I can't do anything down the yard or at all! But the doctor wants me to have a 30 minute walk a day so why not see the horse 

Sorry for all the photos....only 8 weeks to go!

This is what she thinks about It all!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Holy cow! She is enormous! But looking good. Love the picture of her giving the other horse heck for sniffing her food.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze

I was just planning on riding my girl until she pops. I'm bareback only now due to her being too uncomfortable in one but I ride her bareback walk/trot on the trails at the barn and I try to get her out for some trotting and stretching at least three or four times a week. I've seen mares do worse than that in the pasture the day before they foal. To themselves. So I doubt that wil be insanely uncomfortable on them.


----------



## DeliciousD

Texas be aware towards the end of pregnancy threnody releases relaxane which relaxes all the ligaments and tendons, be careful of injury


----------



## DeliciousD

So.... Today I did the nail test on dee . Having checked out her luna cycle of when she took it looks like a filly might be on the way, but she also took post ovulation so more inclined to be a colt (faster swimmers). 

Anyway for a bit of fun...... We did the nail test!






5 different people had the nail going in a circle. We did it on an open mare also and the nail didn't move....so who knows!

Also managed to get some video of foalie 






So exciting day all around 

Also....the sun was out today


----------



## FrostedLilly

That is so cool you can see the foal movement like that! I can only see movement when it's really big because Lilly has so much dang fur! And love that you did the nail test! It'll be fun to see if it "worked." I think I'm going to do that on Lilly next time I see her, just for fun! I keep thinking she's going to have a colt, so we'll see if the nail agrees. I'm super jealous of your sunshine and green grass, but hopefully that means Dee can finally go outside? How is the mud fever now?


----------



## DeliciousD

Yes bless her dee can now go out and her mud fever is pretty much gone now. *phew* 

Do the nail test on lily! Go on!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Since today was a holiday and I didn't have work, I ventured out to see Lilly. I didn't have time to get very good pictures, as I had to help my dad install a ceiling fan in the barn to help circulate the heat better and then was back into the city for boxing class. The poor girl is a miserable mess. The temperature has crept above zero again and she is shedding like crazy! To add to that, she was full of spunk and energy today and worked up a bit of a sweat just trotting around the pen. So she was a sweaty shedding mess. I brought her in the barn to groom her and that was a complete waste of time. I'm pretty sure there is fur in my ears. We are on day 293. Getting so close now!

We've shifted back to the right side.








Note the loose hair on her rump. 








Nice lop-sided view. The right seems to have sunk.








And then completely disappeared altogether!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Everyone's mares are looking awesome! Josie is doing great! We actually hauled to an arena and rode around with two friend's horses yesterday. Had a BLAST! Josie loved it  She got to push around barrels with her nose and we even helped a friend's green 4 year old lope around without trying to buck, LOL. It was a great day and she was absolutely perfect! She is also shedding like crazy and will have a bunch of patches of loose hair that I can rub over with my hand and come away with a handful! She is 294 days in foal!!! We have roughly another 6 weeks! The foal regularly moves around in there now. I catch it a lot since she moves around during turn out while I'm there. Have mom get exercise seems to make the foal stretch and move around as well .


----------



## DeliciousD

Everyone looks fab! Dee is shedding. I keep finding errant black hairs where their shouldn't be. I don't think the other half believes it's dee . Lol

278 days for us today. Should I be concerned she's not really showing from behind? All I can think is it's her fat *** in the way


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, DD, my mare doesn't show from behind either, so you're not alone!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

DeliciousD said:


> Everyone looks fab! Dee is shedding. I keep finding errant black hairs where their shouldn't be. I don't think the other half believes it's dee . Lol
> 
> 278 days for us today. Should I be concerned she's not really showing from behind? All I can think is it's her fat *** in the way


That mare will show 24/7 n a few weeks so dont worry. she is in foal and most likely the foal is healthy.
All those pictures of beg tummies made me go out and check the 5 fatties that I have. I did not feel for movement..... you women havent gotten to me that much...... yet 
I will not yield to temptation. I will not yield to temptation. I willl nnooootttt yyyyiiieeellllddd! Shalom


----------



## DeliciousD

Yielllllddddd...... Yiellllllllld!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet

Hi, looks like fun, can I join in? First off, everyone's horses are gorgeous! Too bad we can't see Donald's! (hint, hint)

This is my mare, Oakley, aka Spot Ya Dealing Dirty. She is bred to Gentlemen Send Roses. She will be 340 days on March 22nd. In this photo, she was 304 days along.

Her foal will either be a sorrel heterozygous tobiano or a bay/brown homozygous tobiano. We are hoping for a bay/brown filly. Either way, we plan to show the foal, but will be selling if it's a colt or sorrel filly.

(The brown one with the huge belly is the mare, if you couldn't tell. ha ha The sorrel horse posted below is "Gus" the stallion she's bred to.)


----------



## DeliciousD

Lovely. I take it you had mare and stallion tested for OWLS?


----------



## JetdecksComet

OWLS? No need to test, there are no owls in the barn. 

Just kidding, I know what you mean. 

Yep, the mare is negative for GBED, HERDA, HYPP, LWO, and MH. I haven't had her tested for PSSM yet, as it is one I just learned about since she was bred, but she shows no signs. She will be tested, though.

The stallion is negative for HERDA, GBED, LWO, and EVA. He doesn't go back to Impressive, so we shouldn't have to worry about HYPP.


----------



## SunnyDraco

DeliciousD said:


> Lovely. I take it you had mare and stallion tested for OWLS?


Stallion doesn't carry OLWS according to their site, so it doesn't matter in this pairing if the mare is a carrier: http://www.harnishhorses.com/gentlemensendroses.html

He has lots of progeny doing well in the ring from what I read as I skimmed over the page. 

I was more interested in if his augoti was tested for color possibilities with black based mares. The mare is heterozygous black (one red parent) and so the foal has a 50% chance of being black based. If the mare is heterozygous augoti and the stallion also had a non-augoti then there is also a chance of a black foal. Love color genetics 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

Another responsible owner, wonderful to see! So how far along is she? Any idea if blue or pink yet?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Patti, due 3/25










Boo, due 4/15


----------



## JetdecksComet

SunnyDraco said:


> Stallion doesn't carry OLWS according to their site, so it doesn't matter in this pairing if the mare is a carrier: Harnish Performance Horses - Gentlemen Send Roses
> 
> He has lots of progeny doing well in the ring from what I read as I skimmed over the page.
> 
> I was more interested in if his augoti was tested for color possibilities with black based mares. The mare is heterozygous black (one red parent) and so the foal has a 50% chance of being black based. If the mare is heterozygous augoti and the stallion also had a non-augoti then there is also a chance of a black foal. Love color genetics
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Gus has produced black foals, so I know he's not AA. But, my mare is AtAt, so no black foal from this pairing. That's how I know it's either going to be a sorrel heterozygous tobiano, or a bay or brown homozygous tobiano, unless I get the wacky 7% crossover, which is unlikely. I <3 genetics. lol


----------



## JetdecksComet

DeliciousD said:


> Another responsible owner, wonderful to see! So how far along is she? Any idea if blue or pink yet?


 No ideas on that... I want to attempt the nail test, but I have to read up on how to do it.


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Welcome JetdecksComet! 

Here's Miley at 237 days!

























I want a filly so bad, I'm just going to start calling it a her lol  so here is my "filly" moving about and giving mom a hard time while she's trying to eat her dinner.


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Forgot to add, everyone looks fantastic! Guys, we're on the down hill side


----------



## JetdecksComet

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Your mares are looking great, WS. Patti looks so small compared to Boo! 

Miley is looking very good as well. She's got such an expressive face in that second photo.

And welcome JetdecksComet! Brown is one of my favorite colors (can you guess why?), and I'm hoping for something similar in colour to your mare.  She's looking great. What are your plans for the foal?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Glynnis said:


> Patti looks so small compared to Boo!


Everybody looks small compared to Boo. That is just one big heifer of a mare. Patti is actually a 16 hander, she just looks small next to Boo. I look at both of them and question if they are actually in foal or not and then I remember with both of them, wanting to take them in and have them checked when they were 30 days out in years past. Both BALLOON in the last couple of weeks. They're just so big bodied they hide the foals until the last minute, it seems like.


----------



## JetdecksComet

Glynnis said:


> And welcome JetdecksComet! Brown is one of my favorite colors (can you guess why?), and I'm hoping for something similar in colour to your mare.  She's looking great. What are your plans for the foal?


 Thanks, this seems to be a very nice forum!

We're hoping for a homozygous filly to keep for showing and, much later, to breed. If we get a heterozygous filly or a colt of either kind, we will likely just show it until it sells.


----------



## DeliciousD

Aw Miley's baby was having fun whilst mum nommed. 

Hopefully lots of patchy babies this year!


----------



## darkpony

Hello There Jetdeckscomet! Welcome!! You picked a gorgeous stud!! Your mare looks great too!! I am jealous that your mare could go any day. Mine still has such a long way to go. On the bright side I still have a couple months of light(bareback) trailriding before I have to give her a rest. 

All the girls look good! Miss Flashy is 196 days today!  100 more days until I start her very own Foaling thread!


----------



## JetdecksComet

darkpony said:


> Hello There Jetdeckscomet! Welcome!! You picked a gorgeous stud!! Your mare looks great too!! I am jealous that your mare could go any day. Mine still has such a long way to go. On the bright side I still have a couple months of light(bareback) trailriding before I have to give her a rest.
> 
> All the girls look good! Miss Flashy is 196 days today!  100 more days until I start her very own Foaling thread!


 Aw, well, if it make you feel better, I wish we had bred for a bit of a later foal because the weather here is iffy in March. (And, in the end, we will have both waited about the same anyway, huh?)


----------



## dbarabians

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Everybody looks small compared to Boo. That is just one big heifer of a mare. Patti is actually a 16 hander, she just looks small next to Boo. I look at both of them and question if they are actually in foal or not and then I remember with both of them, wanting to take them in and have them checked when they were 30 days out in years past. Both BALLOON in the last couple of weeks. They're just so big bodied they hide the foals until the last minute, it seems like.


Both those mares dreamcatcher has are beautiful. Patti is IMO almost perfection. You must see her in person to understand how nice she is.
I would hock my left.....I'll let you fill in the blank , since this is a family forum...... to own that mare or one like her.
If dreamcatcher had not gelded that wonderful stallion that would be a match made from above. 
Yes you know I had to beat that horse again dreamcatcher. Shalom

Anyone ever get a chance to visit her dreamcatcher and her husband are wonderful host. Shalom


----------



## FrostedLilly

Sorry dreamcatcher. There is a whispering secret arabians on here and I always seem to get you two mixed up! I see you know what I meant anyway though. 

And jetdecks, I also kind of wish lilly was a little later too, but with her being a maiden, I had no idea what to expect, so I wanted to make sure I had ample time in case she didn't take right away. Had I known she would catch on the very first breeding, I would have taken her later! Luckily, we have a heated barn, so even if we do get an apocalyptic snowstorm, they will be nice and cozy indoors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet

Glynnis said:


> And jetdecks, I also kind of wish lilly was a little later too, but with her being a maiden, I had no idea what to expect, so I wanted to make sure I had ample time in case she didn't take right away. Had I known she would catch on the very first breeding, I would have taken her later! Luckily, we have a heated barn, so even if we do get an apocalyptic snowstorm, they will be nice and cozy indoors.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Yep, same here. Oakley is a maiden and she was 14 at the time of breeding. The vet expected it to take a while to get her in foal, or that she would slip. When we took her for her exam and culture, the vet noticed that she was coming in and wanted to go ahead and try to breed her. Lo and behold she took. We did have to put her on Regumate for a while because she wasn't producing her own hormones right away. But, after about six weeks, her own finally kicked in and we were able to wean her off the Regumate.

So, she was nice enough to save me some money by not causing repeat shipments and trips to the vet, but I'm a bit worried about the weather. Ideally, I'd rather have her foal out in the dry lot... but... um... it's not so dry right now! We have 12x12 stalls, and we can take a divider out to make a 12x24 for her, but it's not a fun task and I worry that she'll still lay up next to a wall or some silly thing. We'll just take it as it comes.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

JetdecksComet said:


> We have 12x12 stalls, and we can take a divider out to make a 12x24 for her, but it's not a fun task and I worry that she'll still lay up next to a wall or some silly thing. We'll just take it as it comes.


Until we built the foaling stalls, I used to pull a divider out and have 12 X 24 for the foaling. It worked awesome. I'd like to be able to expand my foaling stalls to be a bit larger than they are right now, I think the 12 X 24's gave a little more room. Never had a problem with a mare getting cast or having any trouble delivering in one.


----------



## FrostedLilly

JetdecksComet said:


> Yep, same here. Oakley is a maiden and she was 14 at the time of breeding. The vet expected it to take a while to get her in foal, or that she would slip. When we took her for her exam and culture, the vet noticed that she was coming in and wanted to go ahead and try to breed her. Lo and behold she took. We did have to put her on Regumate for a while because she wasn't producing her own hormones right away. But, after about six weeks, her own finally kicked in and we were able to wean her off the Regumate.
> 
> So, she was nice enough to save me some money by not causing repeat shipments and trips to the vet, but I'm a bit worried about the weather. Ideally, I'd rather have her foal out in the dry lot... but... um... it's not so dry right now! We have 12x12 stalls, and we can take a divider out to make a 12x24 for her, but it's not a fun task and I worry that she'll still lay up next to a wall or some silly thing. We'll just take it as it comes.


Yeah lilly will be 13 this year, so I wasn't sure. She was only covered twice and the vet estimated that based on the embryo's size, she caught on the first cover. It seems the girl has some raging hormones.

Now, I have pondered this for a while, but what does one do in the event that the mare does back into the wall? Sorry if this is a dumb question.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

I wish I could answer that question glynnis. I have never had a mare foal in a stall. Mine are always out in the pasture and from my experience they tend to do it out in the open away from any trees or bushes.
this does make foal watch harder and I have been caught in Thunder storms several times. Which makes going back to sleep very difficult and when you do its time to get up again. Shalom


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Glynnis said:


> Now, I have pondered this for a while, but what does one do in the event that the mare does back into the wall? Sorry if this is a dumb question.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In my experience, as long as their butt isn't right up against the wall it isn't a problem. The mares I've watched and foaled out have always laid down and gotten up several times, so they make the needed adjustments to have the room for the foal to come out themselves. They've always ended up with their backsides pointing into the middle of the stall before the final push. These mares have a lot more control over their delivery than we do ours and they're used to doing it out in nature, unattended and most of the time it comes out ok. 

I've done foal watch DBA's way and I'll stick with my foaling stalls and cameras. Life was a BEAST doing foal watch out in the pasture and it was still plenty difficult in the barn without the cameras. Now that I have the cameras and can watch from the house, I lose a LOT less sleep during foal watch.


----------



## DeliciousD

So we are day 281! My back is no better but with the vet and farrier due today mum thought it would be nice for me to get out and see my girlie. 

She looks very pregnant suddenly! She's ballooned! I was shocked and as a consequence increased her feed to meet her needs 

So, today was the day all of dee's shoes came off in preparation for foaling down. She had her backs off about 6 months back, today her fronts came off too. Dee loves out farrier 




























Bad picture but her front feet now. 










So the vet gave her the final ehv vaccine, and booked her in for her flu and tetanus boosters in March. It seems so surreal we are so close to foaling down! Dee was ever so good with her injection,but ever since she reacted in her very first ehv jab (whilst still open thank god!) she has them in her bum and not her neck... Can't risk another temperature of 101.7 centigrade! So far, touch wood, she hasn't reacted since so whether she was harbouring a small infection at that point I don't know.

So mum turned her back out in the field after, in the rain/wind.... I don't think she was impressed.










However she found a piece of wood to stand on, so she was happy....










 no pics of belly....I'll get those this weekend 

P.S. Foal was NOT impressed at all the activity today, she kicked so hard the vet, farrier and us saw it and dee pinned her ears and shot forward a bit. Poor girlie.


----------



## JetdecksComet

Sorry to hear about Dee's reactions to the vaccines, but I'm glad you haven't let it scare you off giving them anyway, like some other owners I have seen. I gave Oakley hers and kept a close eye on her for the next hour to see if she had any sort of reaction. We gave 3 shots, one in each side of the neck and one in the bum, so I know which shot was where and if she has a reaction, I will know which one it was. So far, no swelling or stiffness.

We decided today that foaling outside is just going to be too gross and risky. We have had an OBSCENE winter. So much ice and snow that even the ag lime dry lot is soaked and a bit squishy (though not sink ankle-deep squishy like the pasture is!) March can be so rainy and we just don't see it drying out enough, so we have resigned ourselves to pulling the divider out to make the 12x24 stall next Wednesday.

My goals this week will be to get the foaling kit together, dig out the baby halter and oil it up, and order some of those test strips. I am going to look into the foaling cameras and see if I can find any that will transmit wirelessly all the way to the house, as our barn is a good 500+ feet away.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

JetdecksComet said:


> Sorry to hear about Dee's reactions to the vaccines, but I'm glad you haven't let it scare you off giving them anyway, like some other owners I have seen. I gave Oakley hers and kept a close eye on her for the next hour to see if she had any sort of reaction. We gave 3 shots, one in each side of the neck and one in the bum, so I know which shot was where and if she has a reaction, I will know which one it was. So far, no swelling or stiffness.
> 
> We decided today that foaling outside is just going to be too gross and risky. We have had an OBSCENE winter. So much ice and snow that even the ag lime dry lot is soaked and a bit squishy (though not sink ankle-deep squishy like the pasture is!) March can be so rainy and we just don't see it drying out enough, so we have resigned ourselves to pulling the divider out to make the 12x24 stall next Wednesday.
> 
> My goals this week will be to get the foaling kit together, dig out the baby halter and oil it up, and order some of those test strips. I am going to look into the foaling cameras and see if I can find any that will transmit wirelessly all the way to the house, as our barn is a good 500+ feet away.


For vaccine reactions I've taken to using a different brand each time and I only give one shot per week to the horses that get the reactions. I also feed Immuno DMG to help boost their immune systems and that seems to help. 

My foaling cams can go wireless but I get a better signal if I have them wired to transmit to the signal booster (which is in the feed barn) and then wirelessly to the house. The metal in the barn buildings seems to interfere with the wireless signal if I try to go totally wireless.


----------



## JetdecksComet

Ugh, Dreamcatcher, that sounds complicated. And, my barn is metal to boot.


----------



## DeliciousD

We have wired CCTV as the barn is metal. I'm using a foaling alarm and milk testing strips 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

JetdecksComet said:


> Ugh, Dreamcatcher, that sounds complicated. And, my barn is metal to boot.


It's really not complicated but if you have a metal barn, it will interfere with signal quality if you go completely wireless.


----------



## JetdecksComet

Which is also bad because my barn is so far from my house. lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I'll get pics when we hook our cameras back up, probably be a week. That way you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## DeliciousD

We had an ehv outbreak here so a lot of vaccines were imported in. The one she reacted to was from Spain, no issues since switching brands.


----------



## DeliciousD

We are at day 283... And showing from the front



















Her good side


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Patti's at 308 days today. Boo is at 287. Wooo Hoooooo! I so can't wait. 

Patti is really starting to show. I'll try to get more pics later.


----------



## DeliciousD

Woo hoo DA! So close now! Photos are a must!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh

Big momma due March 22nd


----------



## dbarabians

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Patti's at 308 days today. Boo is at 287. Wooo Hoooooo! I so can't wait.
> 
> Patti is really starting to show. I'll try to get more pics later.


As soon as they are dry I want to see pictures of the foals.
Your stallion is going to cover a couple of my mares in the near future so I demand proof of his ability to produce great offspring.

Of course none of that is meant to pressure you and our friendship will be intact if I have to wait a couple of days.

Your hasty decisions to geld stallions though concerns me. LOL
If any of the other members see the arab gelding that she has and the thought... WTF were you thinking .... does not cross your mind you are no judge of horseflesh.
yes my friend I had to go there...... again. Shalom


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Well, you're certainly patient Donald. Last year there were people who made me take a picture of the monitor right after Boo delivered Bo, he wasn't dry, and certainly hadn't stood up yet, LOL! But yes, I'll be doing pics as soon as they dry off and you can see what outstanding youngsters Skippy creates!

And just because he has to be the center of attention, and just for you Donald, here's a pic of Cloney, doing his best Padron impression. Look at those ears, I thought the tips were going to cross he had 'em so tight. 










He's such a brat, I dared to pet Goldie and he bit her on the butt to run her off.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Well, you're certainly patient Donald. Last year there were people who made me take a picture of the monitor right after Boo delivered Bo, he wasn't dry, and certainly hadn't stood up yet, LOL! But yes, I'll be doing pics as soon as they dry off and you can see what outstanding youngsters Skippy creates!
> 
> And just because he has to be the center of attention, and just for you Donald, here's a pic of Cloney, doing his best Padron impression. Look at those ears, I thought the tips were going to cross he had 'em so tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's such a brat, I dared to pet Goldie and he bit her on the butt to run her off.


Oh DA I'm am SO in love with your Arabs! Cloney is so handsome. 

I demand baby pictures asap as well! :wink:


----------



## JetdecksComet

oh vair oh said:


> Big momma due March 22nd


 Wow, due the same time as my mare and looks twice as big!


----------



## Zexious

Oh-My goodness she's getting big! :O


----------



## FrostedLilly

oh vair oh said:


> Big momma due March 22nd


Holy moly oh vair oh, what are you feeding her?!  j/k. Then again, I don't have much room to talk. Lilly is due just a few weeks after your mare and is pretty round herself.


----------



## oh vair oh

Glynnis said:


> Holy moly oh vair oh, what are you feeding her?!  j/k. Then again, I don't have much room to talk. Lilly is due just a few weeks after your mare and is pretty round herself.


I know she's huuge, we only bred her to a 15.1hh stallion this year because we didn't want her to have another monster baby... I guess she just likes to throw them big!


----------



## DeliciousD

Well I have had some bad news . Looks like I'm looking at spine surgery for my back issue...foal is due in 8 weeks.....worst timing ever!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

DeliciousD said:


> Well I have had some bad news . Looks like I'm looking at spine surgery for my back issue...foal is due in 8 weeks.....worst timing ever!


OH..........DAYUM! I'm so sorry to hear this. Are they talking about doing it right away or can it be postponed? I'm really sorry.


----------



## DeliciousD

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> OH..........DAYUM! I'm so sorry to hear this. Are they talking about doing it right away or can it be postponed? I'm really sorry.


I don't know at the moment, waiting for my appointment with my consultant. Going to be fun foaling down like this lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

The timing of the whole thing, injury, surgery, really sucks for dealing with a foal. Not going to be fun to foal out like this, but at least Mom does most of that work, but then trying to work with the foal after surgery......oh yikes!


----------



## FrostedLilly

That's really too bad DD. Hopefully something can be done for you soon and you can have some healing time before the foal is born.

I'm not trying to take away from any of this, but I just thought I would mention... WE ARE AT 300 DAYS TODAY! I was thinking about this yesterday and it is a scary thought indeed, but Lilly could safely foal without issue in 3 weeks. My goodness this has come up soon! I didn't get a chance to go out and see her this weekend, but here is one from the last time I saw her. She is one hungry girl!

Nom Nom!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Glynnis said:


> That's really too bad DD. Hopefully something can be done for you soon and you can have some healing time before the foal is born.
> 
> I'm not trying to take away from any of this, but I just thought I would mention... WE ARE AT 300 DAYS TODAY! I was thinking about this yesterday and it is a scary thought indeed, but Lilly could safely foal without issue in 3 weeks. My goodness this has come up soon! I didn't get a chance to go out and see her this weekend, but here is one from the last time I saw her. She is one hungry girl!
> 
> Nom Nom!
> View attachment 378938



It's sobering to think they're getting so close, isn't it? I can't wait to get my cameras up and running. Then I'll breath a bit easier. I need to go out and get about 20 bales of straw for bedding and that's pretty much all I need to go forward. Patti's at 310 today, so roughly 15 days and she could go anytime. Whoooo, it's been a very long wait, and it's going to get longer because the last 2 or 3 days last FOREVER!


----------



## VLBUltraHot

DD, so sorry I hope everything works out for the best. 

Glynnis, 300 days...oh my gosh. This is crazy lol. She is within a stone's throw of having a little one on the ground:shock:

I have been horse sitting for two different people that both have mares 340+ days. Talk about a terrible time for them to have to leave town for work related business. No babies from either mama's yet. I'm loving the practice though, hopefully this will make it less stressful once Miley get's around to it. Both mare's have wax and loose behinds...so no sleep for me!!


----------



## DeliciousD

OMG 300 days?! How did that happen? Like seriously?! She looks fab Glynnis!

I have a great yard owner and my my and boyfriend are fab. I'll be ok but I got to get if sorted now . Fingers crossed no surgery.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Josie is at 302 days today! She is doing great and is actually getting more exercise out on trails the past week or so. She is LOVING it! A little too much, perhaps, lol. We went for a ride yesterday down the road in a halter and she was amazing! She was looking at everything and having a LOT of fun, lol. Even tried to lope off into the distance a couple times when I didn't ask her to! (She got in a bit of trouble for that, lol. Had to back up and wait as her friend's left!)


----------



## trainerunlimited

Omg, DD! I posted before reading the thread! So sorry about your back! I sure hope things turn around for the better so you're ready for your foalie coming!


----------



## darkpony

Sorry to hear your back is not getting better D! Maybe your mare will hold out until you are feeling better!! 

I was wondering... Do you all plan on imprinting?? What are your thoughts- any tips from more experienced foal owners ??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

Had physio today. They are giving me 6 weeks of intensive physio and if it's still not better then I have to have an op ASAP. Right when foals due! Nightmare! Lucky yard owner is experienced but omg I need lots of luck. Been off work 3 weeks already and signed off another month.


----------



## FrostedLilly

That's too bad. I hope the physio can offer you some sort of relief so you can at least enjoy this foal!

I'm not terribly familiar with the ins and outs of imprinting. I do plan on doing some light handling in the first couple of weeks, but not too much. Because it's Lilly's first foal, I kind of want to give her some time , especially in the first hour or two, to bond and do her own thing. I have no idea how she's going to act, so I don't want to interfere unless absolutely needed.


----------



## DeliciousD

I don't agree with imprinting. Basically it's overloading the foals system so they get used to you touching them, leading them etc. I like foals to be foals. Of course learn to lead, be touched all over and lift/hold hooves.


----------



## oh vair oh

Don't you kind of imprint anyway when you have to go in and do the enema, check the colostrum, and iodine the umbilical cord? I mean, we don't purposefully go in and overload the baby, but you have to handle them right away to get those things done.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

darkpony said:


> I was wondering... Do you all plan on imprinting?? What are your thoughts- any tips from more experienced foal owners ??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't imprint but I do handle the foal a lot after the first day. When it's first born, I watch on the monitor to make sure everything is ok. Once the baby is out and mom has sniffed it over really well and it's been up and nursed, I run out and towel it dry, put on a baby blanket, dip the navel in iodine and put a foal halter on. Then I go back inside and watch a little longer to make sure it's nursing well and mom passes her placenta. I go back out and remove the placenta and then I go back in the house and shower and take a nap. 

That first day, I make sure baby is nursing well, and I pet it when I go out and feed mom. Depending on when the 12 hours post foaling is, I may or may not take them in for a well baby check to get an IgG pulled the first day. I may have to wait until the 2nd day if baby is born really late at night or early in the morning. 

After we've determined baby is nursing and mom has cleansed and baby is healthy, then I start just petting when I go in the stall, for just a minute or 2. Mom is NOT allowed to interfere in any way, if she tries I tie her up. Mom is mom and in charge of the foal, but I am in charge of mom and she has to deal with that. 

On the 2nd or 3rd day, I start handling baby all over and lifting feet and holding them for just a second. I do it every time I go out, and I go out 7 or 8 times a day. In the first week I put the "baby come along" on them and have someone lead mom around the stall and I just walk baby behind her. After a few days of that, then we move out to the yard and do it for just a few feet at a time. I try to load and unload on the trailer several times during the first 4 months, so baby will just follow mom in the trailer. When baby has accepted the "come along" and isn't fussing anymore, then I just use a lead rope and still just let them follow mom. I keep the "come along" on them and hooked up in case I need it, you never want to let a baby pull back and strain their neck. I never ask them to go anywhere that mom isn't leading in the first month or so. 

My foal "come along" isn't this fancy, I made it myself but the principle is the same.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

oh vair oh said:


> Don't you kind of imprint anyway when you have to go in and do the enema, check the colostrum, and iodine the umbilical cord? I mean, we don't purposefully go in and overload the baby, but you have to handle them right away to get those things done.


I suppose to an extent, you are imprinting. I'm just not doing it the way the folks who do serious imprinting do it. I don't spend an hour messing with the foal right away, I accomplish the same thing in shorter bursts.


----------



## darkpony

I am not the type of horse person who is ALL ABOUT following one method or another, but I have had tremedous results following Clinton Anderson with my SASSY pushy gelding. So I thought I would see what he had to say about training foals. I bought one of his DVDs and the first HOUR or more of the DVD was all about imprinting. So its safe to say he believes in it... I dont know how I feel about it. I think you are right Glynnis!! My mare is a maiden too, so I will give her some space for sure in the first couple hours. CA recommends letting the foal stand and nurse first and then doing the imprinting when they lay down for their first nap. That seems reasonable to me. 

I dont want to "overload" either. So I Guess I will be doing more research  The people I know who have done it certianly have some nice horses, but its hard to say if thats from the imprinting or just plain old consistant training.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Especially with a maiden mare, I feel like imprinting the foal is risking having the mare reject him, which is why I keep my contact to the bare minimum required for the first few hours and still keep it short the first few days. Once she learns that it feels GOOD for him to relieve the pressure on her udders by nursing, I think the risk goes down a lot. After all, horses are the ultimate, "It's all about ME." creatures.


----------



## JetdecksComet

Oakley is being very boring. No changes. *sigh*


----------



## oh vair oh

Worried ours is going to go much earlier than expected. :/ Thinking more around 320.
Last year Lily was born 328, she averages around 330. But she looks very done with it all.


----------



## Druydess

Seems that Emma (Echo Empress) has decided to begin to bag up a few weeks ago-- so this might be a very short foaling thread.. LOL She's due March 10, but I'm not sure she'll make it. She was carrying very wide and now has dropped. Her bag increased in size the last few days, teats straight down, and her bag is firm to the touch, but no wax or streaming milk yet.


----------



## BlueSpark

> I don't agree with imprinting. Basically it's overloading the foals system so they get used to you touching them, leading them etc. I like foals to be foals. Of course learn to lead, be touched all over and lift/hold hooves.


 I agree with this. I will iodine the umbilical, watch from a distance to make sure the foal is standing and nursing fine, and the placenta has been passed, then I leave them alone. Within the first few days I'll run my hands all over, pick up the feet and put on the halter briefly. By one month I'll halter, lead following the mare briefly, and load mare and foal in the trailer a few times. Goal is to have the foal used to people and being touched all over, picking up its feet fairly consistently and leading well by weaning. Other than that, I just leave it to be a foal.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Druyduss, Emma is huge! But beautiful. Love her freckles.


----------



## BlueSpark

I cant believe how close its getting for all these mares! My BO's first is due in 6 weeks! Pretzl is huge, and due in 9ish weeks:shock:


----------



## DeliciousD

Delicia is on day 288. So close to 300! Just for comparison Delicia on day 151 and day 280..



















And because she's so pretty!


----------



## VLBUltraHot

*249 days!*

Whew. The past few weeks have been crazy. One of the mares I'm watching for a friend had a lovely little buckskin filly Thursday morning. So glad everything went smooth and the filly is happy and healthy. 1 mare down, two more to go  

Now, Miley!

She was 8 months a few days ago. 90 days left until her "due date":shock: last pneumabort shot at the end of the month! Where has the time gone? 


































Still barely showing, I'm wondering if she's in foal to a miniature. We will see  everyone else looks fantastic guys. Looking forward to these babies!!


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Almost forgot, my imprinting two cents...

I plan on giving mom and baby a good amount of space the first couple of days. Other than the obligatory navel stump dip and enema, I really want Miley to bond well with "her" without my interference. I think that's really important. I don't want to overwhelm baby by poking and rubbing anything and everything on it when it's not even a day old and in return making Miley stressed because it's her first baby. There is so much time do to all that, just my opinion 

That being said, after baby has time to adjust and feel comfortable in this world...I do plan on teaching important life lessons fairly soon. Working as a veterinary technician, there is nothing more awful than a full grown spoiled and unruly horse...than a spoiled and unruly foal/weanling/yearling. They are a pain in the butt to work with, and mine will not be one of those lol 

Extremely short halter/leading lessons will commence as well as picking up feet and introduction to trailer. A couple times a week for 10 minutes will do. Nothing crazy, I want "her" to enjoy her time as a carefree baby before the reality of being a big horse sets in


----------



## DeliciousD

So we are at day 291, so close to that 300 day mark! Dee is starting to show a little bag bless her! It's ice cold to touch, no milk vein and she let me manhandle it so I'm not concerned. 

She's growing bigger by the week, I've increased her stud ration as she needs more now for the foal and we have been talking of moving her to the foaling box...the date is set March 30th she moves. Let's hope my back is better by then!

Oh my front they are no longer talking surgery but injections, I'm still I'm a lot of pain and my poor me has had to take over looking after dee totally whilst I watch from the side lines.

So, some pics 























































Exciting times!


----------



## DeliciousD

VLBUltraHot said:


> Whew. The past few weeks have been crazy. One of the mares I'm watching for a friend had a lovely little buckskin filly Thursday morning. So glad everything went smooth and the filly is happy and healthy. 1 mare down, two more to go
> 
> Now, Miley!
> 
> She was 8 months a few days ago. 90 days left until her "due date":shock: last pneumabort shot at the end of the month! Where has the time gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still barely showing, I'm wondering if she's in foal to a miniature. We will see  everyone else looks fantastic guys. Looking forward to these babies!!


Are you sure a Shetland didn't get in and have his way? All I'm going to day is when I'm 8 months (when I have kids!) I want to look that tight and toned!


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Dee has a teeny bag, oh my goodness! She looks wonderful. Such a neat mare.

Haha DD, I've been wondering what's baking in that little belly of hers! Either a shetland, or a dainty filly  preferably the latter!


----------



## DeliciousD

VLBUltraHot said:


> Dee has a teeny bag, oh my goodness! She looks wonderful. Such a neat mare.
> 
> Haha DD, I've been wondering what's baking in that little belly of hers! Either a shetland, or a dainty filly  preferably the latter!


I know right! So cute! I squealed when I saw it and screamed to mum she's has boobies! Lol

Fingers crossed fillies for the both of us!


----------



## dbarabians

In all the years I have owned broodmares I have never given a foal an enema of dipped their naval. 
Mine are born in Pastures if the mares foaled in a stall I would dip their navals. IMO a pasture is far cleaner than a stall.
I do try and handle the foal in the first day or two but I have 3 mares that wont let you near the foal until a week or two old. Shalom


----------



## FrostedLilly

Haha, Lilly is also starting to get boobies, but she has so much hair, it's obscuring them. The temperature also took a major drop to -48C with the wind chill, so I'm sure her her udders have retracted closer to her body and the hair is definitely puffed up. Needless to say, she and Tikki are spending the nights in the barn during this cold snap and she is going to continue coming inside every night now. I cleaned out the crud that has collected in between her udders and while there isn't much, I could feel that there are some changes down there. I posted a photo below of what they looked like in December as compared to now and while slight, there is a difference. She's also getting as big as a house. I added a photo of her at 123 days as compared to yesterday and the difference is ridiculous. Her belly is going to be dragging on the ground come April. 

Here she is yesterday at 305 days. 

















This was a picture I took in December. (not the best quality, I know)








And this was yesterday.
















And another comparison, this was Lilly at 123 days.


----------



## VLBUltraHot

dbarabians said:


> In all the years I have owned broodmares I have never given a foal an enema of dipped their naval.
> Mine are born in Pastures if the mares foaled in a stall I would dip their navals. IMO a pasture is far cleaner than a stall.
> I do try and handle the foal in the first day or two but I have 3 mares that wont let you near the foal until a week or two old. Shalom


I 100% agree that your breeding program is probably the easiest and most natural on the babies and mama's, no doubt.

I think because of my profession, I see all the constipated and colicky foals, and the foals with septicemia because of a dirty umbilicus, or even more drastically persistent urachus or patent urachus, and I really want to take the best measures I can to prevent them. 

I know I know, I see the small percentage of "bad" cases. So I'm just going to cover my bum and know that I did my best to prevent them lol  it'll sure make me feel better.


----------



## DeliciousD

We do naval dips but not an enema unless the foal doesn't pass naturally due to the risk of perforating the gut. 

Lily is looking fab and very fluffy! I wan to hug her, I bet I would sink in all that hair! She's looking deeper now and very round dee I don't think will every stick out like Lilly does, but she's a lot lower and always seems to favour the foal sticking out to the left


----------



## dbarabians

I am not advocating not taking precautions.
If I only had one or two mares I would be more inclined to take all the precautions now available.
I just think the less stress on the mare, the foal , and I the better we all get along.
When I first started breeding I would have posted pics, started foal watch threads, and worried day and night about the foaling process.
I'm too old and jaded now. LOL

Ultraviolet Hot I understand your concerns. I feel the same way about mental health issues. Shalom


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yeah, unfortunately for me, climate does not allow for an outdoor foaling - at least not at this time of year. It still gets pretty chilly at night as late as the end of May with a freak snowstorm usually on the long weekend that camping starts! I'm kind of with the rest here, I'll probably get involved enough to do a naval dip and enema (only if the foal appears to be having troubles passing muconium) and then let Lilly and baby do their thing.


----------



## FrostedLilly

DeliciousD said:


> We do naval dips but not an enema unless the foal doesn't pass naturally due to the risk of perforating the gut.
> 
> Lily is looking fab and very fluffy! I wan to hug her, I bet I would sink in all that hair! She's looking deeper now and very round dee I don't think will every stick out like Lilly does, but she's a lot lower and always seems to favour the foal sticking out to the left


And sorry for the double post, I just saw this. Yes, you would sink into her fur. Even looking at the picture of her at 123 to now, she looks so much chunkier just because of hair. It's kind of neat to see how they all carry so differently. Dee, as you've said is to the left, Lilly definitely carries more to the right and is just round period and Miley is really up high. I'm pretty stoked to see what we all get. I keep forgetting to do the nail test. Next time I'm out, I will do it for sure and see what it says.


----------



## DeliciousD

I demand you all do the nail test! I want to see the results and see if they are accurate


----------



## VLBUltraHot

DeliciousD said:


> I demand you all do the nail test! I want to see the results and see if they are accurate


Maybe I will try tonight


----------



## dbarabians

I will not do a nail test. I will not do a nail test. I will not do a nail test.
There I think I have convinced myself not to. 
At least I hope so. Now I am going to tell the hands to hide all the nails and string. Shalom


----------



## JetdecksComet

Ok, I will. How do you do it?


----------



## trainerunlimited

Nice to see some bag action! Josie has decided to start building one as well !!! She is at 308 days today and is doing very well! She'll be moved into a stall in the barn closer to April! Im planning on NOT missing this foal, so pool testing strips and a baby monitor will be used, along with a tent, lol. 

Josie has been making significant progress both with her bag and with her muscles relaxing everywhere, which has me both worried and excited to finally be near the last 30 days. 

The first pic is from today! I didn't blanket last night because my weather app on my phone said it would rain, but would be in the high 50's! Needless to say, I had some VERY unhappy ponies when I went to feed :?. The other pics are from the past 3 days! As you can see, she is really trying to make a bag! She had zilch last week and its probably halfway full in a week! What do yall think about that? Its got me a bit worried :/. 

I was working on my Smart Spook colt (Now dubbed Smartie - go figure :lol on standing still and braided his mane. Josie got a bit jealous and came over to stand next to us, waiting for her turn. I love my girl 

I just can't wait to see all these babies! I'm in the crazy phase where its hard to go to bed because I'm daydreaming about my foal and exactly what its going to be like!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Oh! I went back and apparently time has been flying, because I have a pic of a little bit of swelling in her bag back on 2/17 in one teat. Whew! That makes me feel a bit better, lol. 

Forgot to mention my thoughts on imprinting as well! I wasn't there to imprint her first foal at birth because I missed it with my sneaky maiden mare, BUT I'm going to fully imprint this foal and see how it turns out. I taught my mare all the Clinton Anderson fundamental series and got an incredibly mature minded yearling on up, so I bought his foal series and will be following it fairly closely! I am going to towel baby off then let her bond with mom for a long while, but within a couple hours, I'll be in there desensitizing her! My friend did it with her now 7 y/o gelding and he doesn't care about a thing that normal horses are wary of, so I'm hoping I'll have excellent results . Josie doesn't mind me handling the baby and we have a great relationship, so I don't see any trouble on that front either! She'll be loose to inspect and smell/lick/stand over baby as much as she wants.


----------



## roanypony

I love your buckskin Trainer...and I want her.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thank you, Roany! She is a good one! Not everyday you can spin a hole in the ground or do a barrel pattern then put a kiddo on her and turn her loose with it! I'm pretty proud of all we've accomplished training-wise 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

trainerunlimited said:


> Thank you, Roany! She is a good one! Not everyday you can spin a hole in the ground or do a barrel pattern then put a kiddo on her and turn her loose with it! I'm pretty proud of all we've accomplished training-wise
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's all very well....but you won't beat my mares party piece..... She won't walk in puddles when ridden, but turn her out Ina. Flooded fields and she rolls/lays down in the water.


----------



## trainerunlimited

DeliciousD said:


> That's all very well....but you won't beat my mares party piece..... She won't walk in puddles when ridden, but turn her out Ina. Flooded fields and she rolls/lays down in the water.


Omg! Lol, I can just picture her doing so, DD! Josie has been through so much stuff, she'll not refuse anything. Might contemplate it for about 10 seconds and she might be very careful where she puts her feet, but no refusals! She doesn't like swimming though and never lies down in water/mud (she's got to stay clean, ya know ;D) but she'll go in if I ask her to and we'll swim across whatever there is to swim across! Shes a dream horse when it comes to bathes as well, she hardly ever rolls!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

trainerunlimited said:


> Omg! Lol, I can just picture her doing so, DD! Josie has been through so much stuff, she'll not refuse anything. Might contemplate it for about 10 seconds and she might be very careful where she puts her feet, but no refusals! She doesn't like swimming though and never lies down in water/mud (she's got to stay clean, ya know ;D) but she'll go in if I ask her to and we'll swim across whatever there is to swim across! Shes a dream horse when it comes to bathes as well, she hardly ever rolls!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Wanna swap? Lol


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, na, have to keep my girl! Yours is a monster compared to Josie! I'd probably feel like I was ten feet off the ground!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony

Since its been mentioned a couple times in the last couple posts... Do you all still dip with Iodine? everyone I know does, (including my sister with her goats) but I've read that now they recomend using that chlorhexidine solution?? I was thinking I might just go with what I know works... rather than take a chance on the new recomendation. Thoughts?? 

also.. Flashy is 200 days! yay. No pictures yet, but I will be doing the string test this weekend.


----------



## roanypony

I went out to feed today and wrapped my arms around my mare's belly and I felt the baby moving! Today (day 266) has been the first day that I've been able to catch the little booger in action!


----------



## roanypony

I use chlorhexidine on all my animals...and even my own cuts. I don't use anything else really. I can't say about the dipping however; and I wouldn't dare give advice on it especially since I don't breed for a living. But I do believe in and love the stuff!


----------



## CLaPorte432

darkpony said:


> Since its been mentioned a couple times in the last couple posts... Do you all still dip with Iodine? everyone I know does, (including my sister with her goats) but I've read that now they recomend using that chlorhexidine solution?? I was thinking I might just go with what I know works... rather than take a chance on the new recomendation. Thoughts??
> 
> also.. Flashy is 200 days! yay. No pictures yet, but I will be doing the string test this weekend.


When my mare foaled...i used a diluted betadine to dip the umbilical cord in. Straight betadine is harsh and can cause live tissue to become irritated. We didn't have any problems using that mixture.

But...coming from the medical field...chlorahexidine is a better cleaning agent and easier on the tissues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh

We use the chlorhexidine now. I just call it "dip in iodine" because I can never remember what chlorhexidine is called and you get the picture xD


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

darkpony said:


> Since its been mentioned a couple times in the last couple posts... Do you all still dip with Iodine? everyone I know does, (including my sister with her goats) but I've read that now they recomend using that chlorhexidine solution?? I was thinking I might just go with what I know works... rather than take a chance on the new recomendation. Thoughts??
> 
> also.. Flashy is 200 days! yay. No pictures yet, but I will be doing the string test this weekend.


I still use 7% Iodine. The vet school at OSU has come full circle, when I first started using them, they recommended Iodine. For several years, they used and recommended chlorhexidine but found that it was too easy to miss doing. With the 7% you pretty much dip once or twice and it's done. With Chlorhexidine you need to do the dip several times a day for the first couple of days. For people who don't just care for horses all day every day that's easy to forget and they started see more cases of navel ill. So for the past 2 or 3 years, they've been back to iodine. 

I never did like the chlorhexadine because with Iodine it kind of cauterizes the stump because it's so strong. Yes, it isn't pleasant and the foal has a little fit the first time you dip, but it works. I've (touch wood) never had a case of navel ill in all the years I've been breeding or working for a breeder, so I'll stick with the iodine.


----------



## countryryder

No new pics of my girls,it's been too darn cold,but I can say they both have very active babies growing in there.  Chica doesn't know what to think of hers,she's always giving her belly funny looks whenever baby's wiggling around.


----------



## darkpony

roanypony said:


> I use chlorhexidine on all my animals...and even my own cuts. I don't use anything else really. I can't say about the dipping however; and I wouldn't dare give advice on it especially since I don't breed for a living. But I do believe in and love the stuff!


 
I also use the scrub on injuries. (That stuff is liquid gold!!) It seems the cuts and scrapes heal twice as fast than the ones I didnt use it on. But from what I understand the scrub is different from the solution correct?


----------



## FrostedLilly

Well, I have no new pictures of Lilly, but look what I bought today!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

^^^^ FWEET!

Well, Patti still isn't looking very pregnant but I can see the foal fluttering around in there, so she's still prego. Boo, who isn't due until 4/15 looks like she will foal first. Wonder if Patti is going to be a Maiden twice on me? She had Harley a few years ago, and I haven't bred her since because she's my favorite riding mare. She's almost looking like a mare who has never foaled. STRANGE!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Glynnis, that foal blanket just makes me so excited! We're getting CLOSE!

Well, Josie has been giving me fits with Edema the past few days! She is at 312 (313 now that its after midnight) today and is just downright miserable. Very mean to the dogs (whom she usually ignores) and the other horses. She is intolerant of anyone near her (except me, of course!) and immediately gets ****y. Everyone is tip-toeing around Ms. Priss! She doesn't want to move and has the duck waddling going on in her hind end! I wish she wasn't acting so DIFFERENT with this foal! Its driving me crazy!!! Any thoughts on her? DD saw me on FB and messaged me, calming me down quite a bit! I DO NOT want to miss this baby! She got by me last time, but I'm hoping to catch her this time with a video camera to hopefully film it and take some pics! I've also educated myself on the pool strips and will be buying some very quickly! 

I went shopping for items on my wish list that I wish to purchase immediately (and unfortunately can't!) Too bad I don't have an extra few hundred laying around!


----------



## JetdecksComet

Oh, ouch, that bag looks painful. I feel so sorry for these girls!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Ouch is right. No wonder she is grumpy! She looks good though and you've been keeping her in excellent condition. Just remember, you only have one other pregnancy as reference and maybe that one was the different one and this is her normal (edema aside). Only way to know is to breed her again. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Is there any heat on that edema? With the kind of reddish look to it, it makes me worry about mastitis. And THAT will make you real cranky.


----------



## dbarabians

Dreamcatcher that is what I thought when I saw the redness. We think too much alike. Shalom


----------



## SunnyDraco

One more month left 








If she follows exactly what she did last year, she will deliver on day 340 right after morning feeding. Which would be April 6th, only time will tell if she will follow routine.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Ha, wouldn't it be nice if she keeps on the same schedule? Watch her take you to day 370 this year! Not that I would want that for you, but they seem to run on their own schedule. 

Trainer, I hope Josie is doing ok. Has there been any change with her edema/ super engorged udders? Hopefully she can get some relief sooner rather than later. 

Today was engagement photo day and Lilly got to be a part. I underestimated the depth of the snow where we had planned to take them, but she followed me in like a trooper with no complaints; the snow came up to my knees in some spots. Some very exciting news, we're starting to see some udder action now! Very small, but progress is progress. It was a busy day, so I didn't have a chance to snap a ton of photos, but here we are at 312 days.

Sorry for the weird angle.








We're getting to that lovely time of year again where she's shedding and her coat looks rough, no matter how much I brush it!








Don't mind the ladder in the background. My dad was working on something by the overhead door and forgot to take it out.


----------



## trainerunlimited

I'm not sure, guys. Her swelling has gone down some since last time, although the swelling in between her legs hasn't gone down much at all :/. I was told that the edema could be worse because she isn't allowed to freely move about all the time, and she isn't allowed to! The owners of the place she is staying on don't want the horses out with their cows, although I wouldn't leave her out all the time anyways. They've had several crippling leg injuries where the flesh is ripped off the bone over the last couple years and can't find where its happening. 

SO, she only gets turned out anywhere from 30 minutes to a couple hours daily. When she does get turned out, she wont exercise! I started her on a light lunging schedule and will continue to do about 15-20 minutes lunging a day. I poked and prodded her quite a bit to see if she had any pain in her udder. So far, she hasn't shown any sign of being uncomfortable when I palpate it. Lunging seemed to help quite a bit! 

It is barely warm to touch, doesn't feel hot like infection. With that being said, she is freaking me out! I was going to pick up her 30 day shots and administer them myself, but she has now earned herself a trip to the vet!

Oh, she'll definitely have a few more boyfriends :wink: HF Mobster next year if I can swing it. I'm saving now 

On a side note - I noticed the other day that my mare does have a long-term effect of shattering several carpals in her knee as a yearling. It looks like the growth plates in her right knee were stunted (or fused together prematurely) and her front knees are about a cm off, which means her left leg is longer! WOW is all I can say, what a trooper! I haven't had my vet look at it yet, but will when I take her in this week. Idk what he could do about it, maybe when she gets shod, she can have a pad on the right hoof to bring her back level? I just can't believe it! She's been compensating since she was a yearling! Knowing this, depending on what the vet says, she may be retired as a riding horse in a couple years when I can start riding her babies. 

Thank you for saying she looks like she is in good shape, Glynnis! I feel like she could still gain more :/. She looks fine at a stand still but while moving, looks a bit ribby. These pics were taken yesterday after I worked her a bit. OMG, she was asking to come in and stand with me about the whole time, literally! This girl just doesn't feel like moving around!

Can't wait to see all these babies and watch them grow!!!!!!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Btw, I know the swelling looks larger than it does from the day before pics (in between her legs), but it isn't. When I lunged her, the effect on her bag was immediate and her bag went down quite a bit, hence the huge look at the back of her udder. I should have taken before and after pics!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Aw, poor girl. I'm glad you're taking her to the vet - not because I think anything is wrong, but just for your own peace of mind! I'd probably do the same thing. I'm glad you noticed a difference when lunging her and she probably thanked you for it, aside from having to do extra work! 

I know what you mean with condition. I actually felt Lilly's sides yesterday and was surprised at how well I could feel her ribs. I think you could probably see them if she didn't have so much fur, so I've upped her feed too. She isn't by any means dangerously thin, but like you, I'd rather her have a little extra than not enough, especially when she starts nursing. I'm less concerned with her weight at this stage in gestation, since most of what she's eating is going to baby now anyway. 

AND I forgot to mention yesterday, I did the nail test. My sister was there with me and it definitely went swung back and forth, so we'll see if I get a nice healthy colt at the end of this!


----------



## BlueSpark

poor pretzl looks like a beach ball with legs. Plus she's decided to shed all her coat at once, so she looks like she has a bad case of mange, despite daily brushings:shock:


----------



## FrostedLilly

She is so big! And I hear you with the shedding. Lilly is the same now. Her coat just looks rough and dull right now. This is definitely not a pretty time of year.


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Wow everyone! There are quite a lot of beach balls on legs 

I think Miley is FINALLY starting to join the "I look like I'm pregnant" club. Here are 257 day pictures and she actually looks like she could be in foal. She is shedding like crazy, so sorry about her fugly hair coat.


----------



## FrostedLilly

As you can see, I'm having a very productive day at work. Miley is looking awesome and yes, I think she'll join the club yet! Don't even talk to me about fugly coats! :-D

Here's a question for anyone who might know: What is the difference between Bute & Banamine? I mean, I know their chemical compounds differ, but other than that, are they interchangeable products? I ask because I have a foaling kit more or less put together. I don't have Banamine, but have an almost brand new jar of Bute. In looking up their uses online, they seem quite similar, I'm just wondering if one is better than the other for certain things? I included the definitions I found below. The only difference I can see is Bute is not recommended for colic pain. Anyone have any thoughts one way or the other?

Flunixin (Banamine) is a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug (NSAID), analgesic, and antipyretic used in horses, cattle and pigs. Because it targets the inflamed tissue, flunixin is mainly used for colic pain, muscle pain, and joint disease, as well as to alleviate fevers and pain, and prevent endotoxemia.

Phenylbutazone, often referred to as "bute",[1] is a nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drug (NSAID) for the short-term treatment of pain and fever in animals.Phenylbutazone is commonly used in horses for the following purposes:
Analgesia: It is used for pain relief from infections and musculoskeletal disorders, including sprains, overuse injuries, tendinitis, arthralgias, arthritis, and laminitis. Like other NSAIDs, it acts directly on musculoskeletal tissue to control inflammation, thereby reducing secondary inflammatory damage, alleviating pain, and restoring range of motion. It does not cure musculoskeletal ailments or work well on colic pain.
Antipyresis: It is used for reduction of fevers. Its antipyretic qualities may mask other symptoms; therefore, it should not be administered for this purpose unless a veterinarian has concluded the horse would not be able to eat or drink without its use or that the fever might hinder the horse's recovery.


----------



## DeliciousD

I hate bute as it messes with Delicia's ulcers terribly. I use danilon as an NSAID. 

Miley is looking preggers :d finally...and what a tidy bump she has . Delicia is 300 days in foal tomorrow! Argh! *hyperventilatets*

Everyone is looking fab. Will get some pics of dee their weekend. She's massive! Udder keeps going up and down so I'm quite pleased with that.


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Banamine is more commonly used for soft tissue/intestinal pain/reduce fever. While bute is recommended for joint/bone pain & injuries etc. We always give banamine to pregnant/nursing mares over bute. Banamine is easier on the stomach and seems to work better at relieving post colic & foaling cramps and pains. I like both and they each have their proper place, but I will have banamine instead of bute in my foaling kit


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yeah, the bute I have is leftover from when Lilly had a hoof abscess last year, so that makes sense for how you've described it. I barely used any of it. I will grab some banamine too. I suppose it can't hurt to have both on hand! Thanks for the info.


----------



## darkpony

VLBUltraHot said:


> Wow everyone! There are quite a lot of beach balls on legs
> 
> I think Miley is FINALLY starting to join the "I look like I'm pregnant" club. Here are 257 day pictures and she actually looks like she could be in foal. She is shedding like crazy, so sorry about her fugly hair coat.


 If this is a fugly coat.. you have never been to Wisconsin! LOL She looks absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## trainerunlimited

What all is in your foaling kits? I've unfortunately JUST started mine! CA foal halter and a list to get this week!


----------



## DeliciousD

Foal halter, vet wrap, lube, gloves, danilon, overalls, metal bucket, iodine, wound powder, mobile phone with vet numbers in, baling twine, scissors, foaling bottle with teats, about to buy powdered milk, vasiline to cover dees nose just in case she looks like she might reject the foal. Also have a small foal rug.

Delicia is 300 days in foal today! When did that happene?

Delicia before being pregnant





































Delica at 291 days


----------



## FrostedLilly

Such a pretty girl. I'm getting so excited for everyone's babies, not just Lilly's. I think we've got some good looking foals coming this year.


----------



## DeliciousD

Can't wait to see all the foals! Who's due first?


----------



## FrostedLilly

Hmm, I think it's Jetdecks with Oakley. Oakley is due at the end of the month. Possibly Druydess with Emma too. There's a whole pile that are due right at the end of March/beginning of April.


----------



## DeliciousD

Emma looks really close!


----------



## VLBUltraHot

So exciting!  I think Miley is probably bringing up the rear since she decided to take four months to be bred. 340 days on June 1st lol. But until then, I'm glad I get to watch what everyone else's mares decide to do this year


----------



## darkpony

Day 340 is on July 13th for us. I have a feeling she's going to go early though. (I probably just jinxed myself)


----------



## FrostedLilly

You know, I thought the same thing with Lilly because she appeared so round for so long. Now, I'm not so sure. She's only just getting an udder and I think she's actually lost a bit of weight, despite her growing baby belly. Maybe she'll be right on time. Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## DeliciousD

Stop jinxing yourselves!


----------



## JetdecksComet

Oakleys next? *gets really nervous* I never thought of it that way! Yikes! She's 340 on March 21st... only 10 days from now! Her attitude/changes are pretty much "I can hold onto this thing forever if I want" right now. lol


----------



## DeliciousD

Has anyone ever considered just throwing their hands up at it all and walking away 

Life is really stressful at this end and I need a break . I love dee, but I'm start to wonder where I want my life to be going. There might be some big changes afoot (no horses for sale mind)


----------



## trainerunlimited

I couldn't imagine not having horses, lol. I'm so excited, I think all the stress, hassle, and worry pay off when you get to meet the little foal for the first time! I was just in awe when I went out and found my foal. I couldn't stay away the first couple days! With that being said, I am DEFINITELY anxious about the coming month, lol. 

Josie is at day 317! WHEW! I was pretty worried with the edema about her going early. She was even getting extremely jiggly in her hind end and acting just plain miserable! Well, that phase is OVER! My brat is having a blast and was hauling butt everywhere yesterday, lol. My dang camera is so slow, I missed all the action shots :?. I can't even upload the dang pics to my pc because I cant find the cord! I did get some pics with my phone! 

She has gotten rid of the majority of the edema except for in between her hind legs, where it was really bad. Its very small compared to what it was, but is still there! She is loving the grass! She's hobbled in the pics and loose in a field that isnt fenced. Yes, she is 100% hobble broke, so they aren't hurting anything, if anyone wants to know, lol. She is blooming!

I'll sure update when I get the pics from my camera on the dang pc. I got some gorgeous shots of her head . I can't wait for a new camera!


----------



## DeliciousD

Told you not to worry 

Gah had a good nights sleep and chat with the BF. I have a plan. Not as stressed now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

So Delicia is day 302. Despite how stressful it's been at home with dad's illness again, she's still my shining light. Pony cuddles fix everything!

Today was Delicia's flu and tetnus shots, we were going to remove her caslicks but deemed it too early so postponed it for two weeks. 

So, she's massive! Like I swear she has eaten a few of her stable mates... Bless her. She's still practicing with her udder filling and emptying so that's all good, and guess what......we heard foals heartbeat!

I didn't believe it would be possible, but between the gut noises you can definitely hear the heartbeat. 

She's coming along really well, her condition is good despite shedding -.- hate this time of year! 

Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## JetdecksComet

ha! Shedding what? Where's the hair? :think:

lol My mare looks like a pinto Chewbacca with the mange.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Dee is looking wonderful! Wow, I heard you couldn't hear the heartbeat of a foal that way! Awesome you were able to hear it! Are you sure it wasn't mama's?


----------



## DeliciousD

trainerunlimited said:


> Dee is looking wonderful! Wow, I heard you couldn't hear the heartbeat of a foal that way! Awesome you were able to hear it! Are you sure it wasn't mama's?


Positive, I did a comparison . Definitely bubas heartbeat. I think we were just lucky in how the foal was lying


----------



## FrostedLilly

Wow, Dee sure ballooned! She might get wider than Lilly yet! And I'm with JetDecks. Our horses look like mangy star wars characters; Wookies, Eewoks, take your pick! If you were to ask me right now is Dee was shedding, I wouldn't be able to tell. She is looking great! So cool you could hear a heartbeat.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Wow, that's cool! Wish I could hear lil Josie's heartbeat! She hasn't been very active when I'm around lately!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Josie, Dee, and Lilly(and everyone else) are all such beautiful mares. Gosh, there are going to be some super nice foals on the ground this year. 

DD, I can sympathize with you. There have been (many) stressful times since the beginning of this foaling journey. I've wanted to throw my hands up and just be done with it lol. BUT, these dumb horses and their soon to be foalies are going to be well worth the wait. We are all infected with this thing called horse fever, it's chronic:wink: 

So the foaling kit is mostly complete! It's missing a few small items. Still have to get the pH test strips, some 60cc syringes in case I have to milk Miley, and some new scissors. It was super exciting putting it together...even though I still have 2.5 more months. Hah.









And the Diva at 260 days  all of the size charts online say the foal will be about the size of a German Shepherd in 10 days. Not entirely sure where she's hiding the German Shepherd in this belly lol.








She is saving some of her fortisweet tub for later. Sorry about the gooey black stuff on the end of her nose.








And what's this?! Perhaps a little side action!


----------



## DeliciousD

Loving he side belly there . Bless her she's so gorgeous! Dare I say it I'm starting to like AQHA's. 

Ooo let me know where you get your syrings, need more 60ml ones. I was having such a bad day yesterday, dee cuddles made everything right again. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh

Elliot is here


----------



## darkpony

OMG!! OH VAIR OH!! He is perfect!! How are they doing??

Everyones mommas are looking GREAT!! I seriously dont know how I am going to wait for my BABY once I see everyone elses popping out. Its torture! I am going to start my foaling kit soon. VBLUltrahot-what is in you foaling kit?? I hope I am half as organized as you when the time comes!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Beeyoooteefool baby OVairO! Lovely markings and I'm such a sucker for a chestnut with lots and lots of chrome!


----------



## DeliciousD

Oh vair oh gorgeous foal!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Gorgeous foal, OVO! Everyone's mares are looking wonderful 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Wow, how cute! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VLBUltraHot

darkpony said:


> OMG!! OH VAIR OH!! He is perfect!! How are they doing??
> 
> Everyones mommas are looking GREAT!! I seriously dont know how I am going to wait for my BABY once I see everyone elses popping out. Its torture! I am going to start my foaling kit soon. VBLUltrahot-what is in you foaling kit?? I hope I am half as organized as you when the time comes!!


OVO, what a beauty  he is darling! Congratulations!!

Dpony - it was so fun putting this stuff together! I hope I don't have to use some of the things, but I want to be over prepared!
-Banamine
-Needles/syringes
-60cc syringe for milking
-Towels
-Flashlight
-Thermometer
-Stethoscope
-Chlorhexidine naval dip
-plastic bag for placenta
-scissors
-sterile palpation sleeves and lube (heaven forbid I have to reposition foal)
-bucket with mild ivory soap for cleaning teats and/or vulva if needed
-vet wrap for tail
-brown gauze for tying up placenta
-paper towels for cleaning hands etc. 
-fleet enemas 
-notebook with all of Miley's information and important phone #
-ivermectin wormer

I think, that's it


----------



## darkpony

I couldn't stand it anymore... I started mine tonight!! I do have a question though.. Is this the right thing for navel dip?? I didn't see anything on the bottle that said it was for topical use! 








So then I found this at walgreens


----------



## darkpony

I do not know what's going on here!! Sorry for the double post. This is the solution I found at fleet farm that didn't say anything about topical uses.








Is this the right stuff? Or should I keep looking?


----------



## countryryder

Finally got around to snapping a few updated pics of my two,albeit not very good ones;they're shedding and looking pretty scruffy!(Please excuse the stuff you see sitting around,we're still waiting for the farmer who was using our yard to finish cleaning up his stuff he left behind in the pasture when he moved..Don't worry,there's temporary electric fence up to keep the horses away from the majority of it).
Juno's got 70 days and Chica has 100 days to go,to reach 340 days;time's 
going by fast and I'm getting pretty excited!! 
Juno's hiding her pregnancy quite well,although she's really changed temperament-wise,she's so cuddly and mellow and always wants to be around people.I'm not real happy with her body condition,she's lost a lot of muscle mass,so working on that.
Chica,on the other hand,is expanding like a balloon,she doesn't have the room to hide a baby like Juno does,lol.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

VLBUltraHot said:


> OVO, what a beauty  he is darling! Congratulations!!
> 
> Dpony - it was so fun putting this stuff together! I hope I don't have to use some of the things, but I want to be over prepared!
> -Banamine
> -Needles/syringes
> -60cc syringe for milking
> -Towels
> -Flashlight
> -Thermometer
> -Stethoscope
> -Chlorhexidine naval dip
> -plastic bag for placenta
> -scissors
> -sterile palpation sleeves and lube (heaven forbid I have to reposition foal)
> -bucket with mild ivory soap for cleaning teats and/or vulva if needed
> -vet wrap for tail
> -brown gauze for tying up placenta
> -paper towels for cleaning hands etc.
> -fleet enemas
> -notebook with all of Miley's information and important phone #
> -ivermectin wormer
> 
> I think, that's it


I keep my empty Fleet's bottles (I wash them out) and use them instead of a syringe for milking off some colostrum. I also fill a couple and freeze them for next year. The tip seems to fit just right and the foals seem to like to nurse from it.


----------



## oh vair oh

Mama did a good job, ate her dinner and popped out the baby while we were eating dinner. They are doing great  just what we wanted. He is very easy to handle already.


----------



## FrostedLilly

I'm glad everything went well Oh Vair Oh! He is super cute. 

Dark Pony, I wish I could help you. I use Iodine though. :-( Juno and Chica are looking great cr. I know what you mean about shedding. You'll see Lilly below. She is a mess. I love this time of year because Spring is finally starting to make an appearance, but I hate it because of endless hair everywhere and it turns Lilly's paddock into, for lack of a better phrase, poo soup. 

No matter how I tried today, I could not get good pictures of her. She's either making a stupid face, or would move right when I snapped the photo.I noticed a few weeks ago that I could feel her ribs pretty easily and so she has been transitioned onto alfalfa. Now that she's losing her fluff, it's becoming easier to see. I gave her a good shedding today and you'd think I killed a horse by how much fur is in the garbage can. And there's still more. I'm also noticing that the muscles around her tail head are starting to relax a little, but not so much yet that she can't hold up her tail. Here is my scrubby princess at 318 days.









The aforementioned stupid face...
















She's no Josie, but the udders are larger every time I visit.


----------



## JetdecksComet

Darkpony-- I bought "Hibiclens" at Walgreens. I didn't want to buy an entire gallon of Nolvasan for this one little thing.


----------



## VLBUltraHot

darkpony said:


> I do not know what's going on here!! Sorry for the double post. This is the solution I found at fleet farm that didn't say anything about topical uses.
> View attachment 390794
> 
> 
> Is this the right stuff? Or should I keep looking?


Yep  That is what the clinic I am a technician for uses. Just make sure to dilute it half and half with water!

Here's a good article from MSU about the different solutions used for naval dips!

Navel Ill Infection in Foals â€” College of Veterinary Medicine at Michigan State University


----------



## DeliciousD

Well Delicia is officially 10 months in foal today . She's soooo docile it's insane! So, I have started to document her, pictures of udder, vulva, foal position, temp, heart rate etc so I know of any change. 

I warn you now - this thread will start to contain pictures of her vulva....




So I am glad we put the caslicks in, as the new grass comes in dee is eating it all and well....what goes it must come out....she's making herself a bit dirty behind. Nothing bad but the caslicks helps to show that with dees vulva conformation I was right to go ahead with it. 

She's ballooning on a daily basis! I cannot believe the change in her. Foal is kicking very hard lately, it's amazing to feel and Delicia seems to have got used it to (she used to be a bit spooky) bless. 

Her mud fever is well under control and her weight is spot on, in fact I'm resisting dropping her feed a bit as the grass comes through just because I know we are near the end and lactation will really drain those calories. 

So, pic time!



















Is it me or her nipples developing?










Ignore the dirt, it's poo not a discharge  it shows why we had the caslicks before




























We've moved her onto straw now....she's very appreciative as she eats it -.-










Pretty girl


----------



## JetdecksComet

Oh, Delicious, straw already? I'd be insane. I always put it off until the last possible minute. Oakley is 334 days today and it's her 1st day on straw. ha ha

Glynnis- I always throw the horse hair outside or brush the horse outside and leave the hair on the ground for the birdies to line their nests in. Every year I see them hopping around in the hair piles gathering materials and it makes me smile. 

Both girls are looking awesome! <3


----------



## DeliciousD

Had to make sure she would be ok otherwise would have to use paper :S

I need your opinion....is my mare fat? Lol


----------



## FrostedLilly

Haha, she's certainly getting to the beach ball on legs phase


----------



## DeliciousD

I can't believe how big she's getting daily! Soon she's going to go pop!


----------



## VLBUltraHot

DeliciousD said:


> Had to make sure she would be ok otherwise would have to use paper :S
> 
> I need your opinion....is my mare fat? Lol


Good gosh golly. Dee is a blimp:shock: She just keeps getting bigger and bigger every picture. Stunning, as usual though.

I don't have belly pics this time around, although we are officially in the growth phase. Baby is kicking up a storm and appears well. "She" is really beginning to take up space and is demanding more of mom...I can already tell Miley has dropped a few pounds over the last couple of days. The food has been upped, I think I caught it early enough it won't make too much of a difference. 

Here is a cute picture of Miley and my crazy Border Collie coming in for dinner  Lol and yet again...she doesn't look a day bred.


----------



## DeliciousD

She's definitely rounder. Got a muffin too going on rather then her sleek old self 

Delicia is a blimp  thank made me crack up!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

*WELL!! Looks Like Honey Boo Boo is going to Surprise Us!*

Looks like ole HBB pulled a fast one on us! We bred her AI last year in April, same time we gelded her colt. When we took her in for the 17-20 day check, they said she was open but going to ovulate within a day or 2. Soooooo, we re-bred her twice in May, which would give us the 4/15 due date.......It's lookin' like she's gonna go in a few DAYS not weeks. I'm going to try to get some pics here in a few minutes, but we gotta get her stall stripped and some straw down I'm thinkin'! 

I don't see how she could have not been open and bred 2 more times, live cover at that, and not flushed the embryo but it's looking like she took on her original AI! Now watch her make a liar out of me......


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Those are from today. She's looking a lot like she did last year when she was about 10 days out.


----------



## CLaPorte432

^^^ wow. Her bag is huge!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

Sneaky mare!


----------



## SunnyDraco

319 days today, safe foaling zone tomorrow 
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

CLaPorte432 said:


> ^^^ wow. Her bag is huge!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL! Compared to when she foaled last year, it's about 1/2 what it will be. 



















This was last year a few hours before she foaled.


----------



## MsLady

Dreamcatcher I can't wait to see your foal! You helped me so much during our foal watch with Sage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

How are all your ponies doing? I'm looking forward to this one, should be a real nice palomino, just wondering if there'll be any white.


----------



## JetdecksComet

Wow, Dreamcatcher. "Uddlerly" amazing. ha ha, sorry, I couldn't help it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

JetdecksComet said:


> Wow, Dreamcatcher. "Uddlerly" amazing. ha ha, sorry, I couldn't help it.


LOL! It's how she earned her alternate nicknames, Heffa Boo and Jerzy! :lol:


----------



## MsLady

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> How are all your ponies doing? I'm looking forward to this one, should be a real nice palomino, just wondering if there'll be any white.


They are pretty good, getting ready to move Cactus (18 month filly) and Cowboy (11 month old colt) back to my uncles for Spring training 😊. Chance is a trouble maker, Cowboy was much easier to train to lead, tie, and lift his feet, but we've decided it's the difference between a spring foal and fall/winter foal. We weren't able to be as consistent in the winter. 
Looking forward to see your pally!
_Posted via Mobile Device_
ETA Forgot to upload picture😜
Chance 5 months olds, still fuzzy!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

MsLady said:


> They are pretty good, getting ready to move Cactus (18 month filly) and Cowboy (11 month old colt) back to my uncles for Spring training 😊. Chance is a trouble maker, Cowboy was much easier to train to lead, tie, and lift his feet, but we've decided it's the difference between a spring foal and fall/winter foal. We weren't able to be as consistent in the winter.
> Looking forward to see your pally!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> ETA Forgot to upload picture😜
> Chance 5 months olds, still fuzzy!


Chance is adorable!


----------



## JetdecksComet

Oakley is starting to get sticky milk! It's still a bit toward the clearish watery milk look, but has a slight yellow tint to it. We're getting closer!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

*Once Again I Get Reaffirmation That Sometimes....*

The old ways are the best ways. Last year Honey Boo Boo was bred to Skipy via AI on 04/19/2013. They conned me, I NEVER do early preg checks, into bringing her in on 5/3/13 for her preg check; 14 days after being bred. She checked open at that time and on 5/6/13, I teased her and she kicked at the stallion, so 17 days post AI. So we teased again on 5/7, nope, 5/8, she stood and 5/10 she stood. So she was hand bred on 5/8 & 10. So! She never came back in and we used 5/10 for her last breeding date for an approximate due date of 4/15. Yeah.........NO. She's going to go from now til probably the 25th.....She's dropping, she's bagging up big, she's losing her tone in her tail head and last night I saw part of her mucus plug shedding. Obviously they missed her pregnancy at the first preg check and somehow, Grace of God, it didn't get flushed with the subsequent hand breeding attempts!


----------



## DeliciousD

So Delicia is 311 days. She's showing a season and is a grumpy cow bag. Apart from that she's lovely lol. Foal is very active and her udders are developing nicely. She's tail rubbing a bit so I think she's uncomfortable and her vulva is a little pink but I don't think she will foal early. Thoughts? 











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Delicia and her best friend Zara. Dee is alpha mare....and very hormonal.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Nope, her bag isn't ready.


----------



## DeliciousD

Nope no where near ready  but the difference now is when she comes in from the field it hasn't gone down with the exercise, whereas previously it would almost completely disappear beforehand

Got some better body shots this afternoon, they aren't fab as she wouldn't stand still or stop eating lol


----------



## darkpony

She IS looking more v shaped!! So close but yet so far! How is your back D??


----------



## DeliciousD

darkpony said:


> She IS looking more v shaped!! So close but yet so far! How is your back D??


Yeah it's getting there. I'm back to work Monday so nervous as been off for a while but glad to be back to normal  

Delicia is definitely feeling well and a tad mischievous


----------



## countryryder

Oh,there's a couple momma's coming into the home stretch,just a few more weeks!I can't remember,who's due next?

Well,Juno's got just a couple more months to go,so added a foaling thread for her. Getting excited!
Will have new pics to add of the two girls tomorrow..


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lilly is due in 2 weeks and is enormous. Like Dee, she is a little cranky with poor Grandma Tikki (30 yr old pasture mate). She threw a little crow hop at her today and I was amazed she could even lift her hind end in the air. She still has a little while yet because her udders are nowhere near ready, however, I know that can change pretty quickly. She's getting looser around her tail head too. Here she is at 326 days.


----------



## countryryder

Juno's on day 279 and Chica's on day 249 today,slowly but surely getting closer! Both are doing well,and steadily getting larger.:wink:


----------



## JetdecksComet

countryryder- that overo looks ready to pop anytime! :O


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Looking wonderful everyone :thumbsup: I'm jealous of the growing boobies! Miley still as teeny tiny maiden boobies!

Day 271! Woohoo, 9 months in two more days!!

Here are pictures of my sweet mama to be. **Warning** picture overload!








An "artsy" shot of the beautiful sky and weather!








Little belly action.








She looks prego in this pic to me.

























When I found this pre-prego shot of Miley and compared it to her 8 month belly I was taken aback at how much she really has changed. She's just been so subtle about it.


----------



## DeliciousD

It's amazing isn't it pre pregnant vs now! Seeing them every days makes you not appreciate how much they change! Everyone is looking fab I'm so excited by this years crop of foals!

To follow the tradition, Westcote Delicia pre pregnancy and 10 months



















And the reason why Delicia is so special to me.... 7 years ago I suffered a terribly injury at work which saw me have two heart attacks at 19 and a shattered right leg which has left me with a permanent and very painful disability plus a very rare nerve disorder. Consequently I have back issues and cannot feel below my right knee...which makes riding fun! I was told I would lose my leg and never walk again. Delicia helped me fight back. Here is a picture of me visiting Delicia for the first time when I was out of hospital.lol.and my fav picture of us canter, my position might be crap, but I was happy as was she 














































Sorry if off topic, but I've been a bit depressed of late with my back and other issues. Reading about everyone's horses and seeing dee has made me sentimental.


----------



## Druydess

2014 filly by Obsidian Dream S out of Echo Empress: 

Some pics of this elegant little Lady at 6 days old. Seems that like Fae, she loves to be up in the air.. another trait they both inherited from Daddy..LOL

I wish she was standing square to show off her mile of straight legs, but it was too cute a pic to pass up.


Getting ready to launch..





Love the hip and butt on this baby!


Such lovely lines..



So proud of Dream!!


----------



## countryryder

JetdecksComet said:


> countryryder- that overo looks ready to pop anytime! :O


Doesn't she though??! And she's not due til the end of June,imagine how big she's going to be by then! Never ceases to amaze me how each mare carries so differently..


----------



## MsLady

Sorry if off topic said:


> I completely understand !! I have an autoimmune disease and it hates my body. I'm typing this with an IV in each hand and while admitted to the hospital now! The only thing keeping a smile in my face is pics of my herd and HF pics!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

MSlady I wish now I knew how to post pictures. Just to cheer you up.
All 5 of mine are looking very pregnant. The vet is coming out next week to give them all their annuals. 
Hope you feel better soon.
Delicious D you need to frame those pictures and hang them on the wall. Especially the first one. Better yet send me a copy and I will frame it myself.
Shalom


----------



## FrostedLilly

D, those are gorgeous pictures of Dee! Thanks for sharing. No need to apologize for being off-topic. As long as you post pictures and talk about horses, the topic is welcome! 

Dru, you have a superb little filly there - she is going to have one beautiful long neck when she grows. 

MsLady, that's too bad! I hope you are out soon. If I had any new pictures to add of Lilly, I would!


----------



## JetdecksComet

Delicia is just gorgeous and that orange looks fab on her. She looks like she just floats at the canter.

Druydess, that foal is totally adorable. I can't belive the dish of her face. She's beautiful.


----------



## DeliciousD

Mslady hope you are feeling better soon! 

Delicia and I were models for my old sponsor so I have some fab pictures from a fantastic day!dbarabians you can go onto a site like tinypic.com and upload the pictures, copying the


----------



## trainerunlimited

Everyone looks amazing! Its awesome seeing riding pics! Mslady, feel better SOON! I have some pics taken last week on an actual camera to add .

You can definitely see Josie's ribby self in certain angles. BLAH! Lol, my short little mare is dwarfed by Smartie! She is right at 14hh, I think he is at least 14.2-3 already and is at 22 months old!


----------



## VLBUltraHot

DD, those shots of you and Dee are STUNNING. I just sit here and drool over her lol. The first one is just:shock: wow. So gorgeous. 

Druydess, that filly is just the cutest thing.

Trainer, Miley has been looking ribby at certain angles too. You're not alone! Josie looks just fine to me, baby's just pulling on her a little more. She/he's ready to come out!


----------



## trainerunlimited

You can't see it but from certain angles, but it still drives me crazy! I worry about it every day! I want Josie and this baby to have the best chance at life! I think it has a lot to do with the "springing" of the ribs? Not too sure about it.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Josie is looking good. Is it possible that the weight and expansion causes the skin to grow tighter around the rib cage and that is possibly why she looks a little ribby? I actually don't know, but maybe? 

I don't have anything updated about Lilly, but do have some news of her pasture mate, Tikki. Tikki is an Arab mare who will be 30 in May and she's really started to lose condition this Spring. Suspecting teeth, Dad took her to the vet today and she had to have 4 teeth pulled, poor dear. She lost a tooth, presumably sometime this Winter, which allowed the tooth beneath it to become very long and further affected her ability to chew. I have to say, even though she belongs to my sister, she's pretty special. You would never know her age by how she acts. She loves being a major pain in the... 

Just for fun, here's a picture of her and Lilly in October, running away from a killer Llama that got loose and was on the other side of the fence.


----------



## trainerunlimited

I'm not sure! Seems like that could happen. Josie has dropped into a kind of pointy, HUGE belly tonight and is having a couple other signs. More than likely I'm just getting worked up about it, but I'm going to spend the night with her and watch. She is showing signs that she did right before she went last time. I'm probably going to be watching for nothing, but better safe than sorry!


----------



## JetdecksComet

Good luck trainer! Sounds promising! Oakley is acting like she could hold on for another 100 days or so. *facepalm*


----------



## FrostedLilly

How far along is Oakley again, JD?


----------



## JetdecksComet

She's 344 days today.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Well, here's hoping she doesn't hold onto it for another 100 days! 3 more days. That is my guess.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Well, I went and finally checked Josie's milk around midnight last night. She wasn't even close to ready, so I ended up not staying the night. Talk about uncomfortable though! She was switching her back feet out every 5-10 seconds, lifting her tail straight in the air, walking around, generally being restless, and when I'd gotten back to check on her she hadn't eaten all her grain and her hay was basically untouched! Talk about driving me crazy! If I'd have been more prepared with a tent and everything we would have stayed. I think I'm going to start sleeping out at the barn and checking her every two hours just in case!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet

trainer, it sounds like she's gonna go before Oakley! How many days is Josie now?


----------



## trainerunlimited

She's at day 331 today! I'm not sure if she's teasing me or not, lol. Dang mares!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet

I know. There's been a couple of days where we were convinced Oakely was gonna release the hostage. Tricky tricksters.


----------



## MsLady

Thanks everyone, looks like I'm going to be in the hospital for 3-4 days!! I'm the only one I know that can be admitted for a kidney infection and find out I have pneumonia?! I'm not coughing but I sure feel like crap. Keep the pics coming, a new foal would be nice.... hint...hint...haha(I know I'm preaching to the choir on that one).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Honey Boo Boo tonight:


















Vs 03/23/14:


----------



## Druydess

DCA-- looks promising!!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Druydess said:


> DCA-- looks promising!!!!


We're getting there! Pulled some liquid off, tested it and it's right on the edge of foal/non-foal, so we'll be starting a real eagle eye watch from now on. IF she really did take on 4/19 last year, then she's at 341 days today, so I'm going to guess within 48-72 hours based on what she did last year.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> We're getting there! Pulled some liquid off, tested it and it's right on the edge of foal/non-foal, so we'll be starting a real eagle eye watch from now on. IF she really did take on 4/19 last year, then she's at 341 days today, so I'm going to guess within 48-72 hours based on what she did last year.


I remember her udder being HUGE last year. Lol. Her "crease" is filling in...

By the way...where are the full body shots of HBB? And of last year's colt? I don't think you sold him...and I want to see how BIG he is. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Nothing small about that mare, is there?  I agree with CLaporte; we need some body shots and last year's foal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I'm waiting for Bo to shed out to take some pics. Right now they all look kind of like Pig Pen from the Charlie Brown cartoons, dust and fur flying because they're all shedding. He's getting to be a real MOOSE, but that's not really a surprise given his mother's size. I've not seen the sire in person but I think he is pretty big too. 

Boo is filling in and looking like she's dropped quite a bit. The pics I got last night don't show it too well, she was busy hoovering her dinner bowl and wouldn't move over so the light was on her evenly. 

Here's Boo on 3/17:









On 3/23: 









On 3/26:









This morning I see she's giving her sides those, "HAY YOU! SETTLE DOWN IN THERE!" looks. It rained all day yesterday, so I'll try to get some better shots today while she's outside.


----------



## countryryder

Looking close there,Dreamcatcher! She's one big momma..

As for mine,neither of mine are shrinking any,that's for sure..


----------



## trainerunlimited

Well, we're at day 333! These were taken about 12:30 last night. I ended up not staying all night, she tested 200 calcium level and a high pH. Anyone know how quickly the milk can change? Should I test every night or wait a couple nights with her milk being no where near ready? She is still soooo uncomfortable! 



She went from super dropped a couple days ago and highly visible from the back to slab sided and not visible again. 



Her teats are pretty much filled in! 



Not looking quite so large anymore! What do y'all think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

trainerunlimited said:


> Well, we're at day 333! These were taken about 12:30 last night. I ended up not staying all night, she tested 200 calcium level and a high pH. Anyone know how quickly the milk can change? Should I test every night or wait a couple nights with her milk being no where near ready? She is still soooo uncomfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> She went from super dropped a couple days ago and highly visible from the back to slab sided and not visible again.
> 
> 
> 
> Her teats are pretty much filled in!
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking quite so large anymore! What do y'all think?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Is that a reflection on that one teat or is that a little milk/was plug I'm seeing? Big and round to slab sided, she'll be going soon. Test a little tiny bit of milk every night. She can go from 0 to Dropping that foal RIGHT now in no time flat. My mare Boo went from yellow, clear liquid to skim milk in 24 hrs. Tonight I'm expecting to see colostrum and probably a foal.


----------



## trainerunlimited

I'm not sure if it's milk or a reflection, really. I didn't see it until a few minutes ago when I was going through the pics I took tonight. Will definitely continue to test and be on watch! Good to know they can change so quickly! She's at the amber clearish fluid now that is bland tasting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

trainerunlimited said:


> I'm not sure if it's milk or a reflection, really. I didn't see it until a few minutes ago when I was going through the pics I took tonight. Will definitely continue to test and be on watch! Good to know they can change so quickly! She's at the amber clearish fluid now that is bland tasting.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm also used to seeing a more V shape when the horse is ready to foal, your horse is still looking more like a (U) than V. She's definitely dropped, and since you're on day 334, I'd hope she'd hold out for another week.

***Blasted editor won't let a letter,u stand alone without turning it into you.***


----------



## FrostedLilly

Wow, Josie is definitely looking closer than Lilly was the last time I saw her! I think she just might win this race. I'll be seeing Lilly this weekend and have no updated pictures of her. I'm really getting excited now because the countdown to 340 days that I have on my phone is now in the single digits!


----------



## BlueSpark

Pretzl is massive, and not happy with her naughty little captive. It was kicking me the whole time I was trying to brush her last night:lol: I think I'm going to have my hands full with this baby, and it might just come out running!

Pictures hopefully tonight. We're getting close!


----------



## semenhoarder

I'm getting fancy this year and unthawing embryos.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Well, been out here for a bit and Josie has peed like, 3 times in the 3 1/2 hours I've been here. She is also grabbing a bite and walking a circle, then grabbing another bite. Twice she walked over and layed down to roll once then hopped up and continued eating. Only thing is that her bag went down today so I'm not sure if I should stay the night or not. What do y'all think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

You leave, She'll have it.

You stay, She'll wait until you leave to have it.

;-) LoL. I'm kidding (kind-of) But, I'd probably say. Just incase.

What's her hindend look like? Any rusty colored discharge stuck anywhere?


----------



## trainerunlimited

I can go check it out. She is a little messy and having a bit of a loose stool. Idk if it's the pregnancy or me introducing alfalfa back into her diet. She's been on it a week already, so weird that she'd get loose stool today. She just peed again and is constantly holding her tail up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

No discharge other than a messy butt. 



Her udder has gone done a bunch as well, so idk! Thought about not testing her tonight because her bag is smaller but I think I will.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I'll be interested to see what the test says. Boo is still at the skim milk stage but has dropped more and is somewhat V'd. She doesn't get a sharp V anyhow but she's not quite as bagged up as she was last year either. Her test is pretty squarely in the 90% will foal in the next 12 hours range BUT I just found out my husband has been using the older Foal Predictor kit, so not sure if those strips might be out of date too. I'll break out a new kit tomorrow and test her with both and see what I get, IF she doesn't go tonight. She's cranky but not peeing constantly or holding her tail up, just seems kind of........"Leave me alone for God's sake, will you?". She's not the snuggliest mare I've ever had though, so that's not too unusual, she's just usually a little nicer tempered. It'll be interesting to see what happen. 

Trainer if that was my horse, I'd probably sleep beside her stall. I'm going to be staring at my mare camera monitor all night tonight. Glad I can be inside, it's going to be cold.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Any foal, DA? I didn't test Josie last night and got up every hour to watch her. Lots of peeing, more than usual pooping, a LOT of eating, and rolling. I think she is getting foal into position but isn't quite ready yet.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

trainerunlimited said:


> Any foal, DA? I didn't test Josie last night and got up every hour to watch her. Lots of peeing, more than usual pooping, a LOT of eating, and rolling. I think she is getting foal into position but isn't quite ready yet.


Not yet for me either. I sat up and watched until 4 a.m. and after she'd been asleep and hadn't twitched for 3 hrs, decided she didn't need to be the only one getting some sleep. I re-tested this morning about 11 a.m. and it went all boxes bright maroon in 30 seconds, so I'll retest this evening and see how it goes to see if I need to sit up all night again or not.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lilly is getting sick of this pregnancy business. I wouldn't say she's crabby, but she seems weary. She had little sticky beads that were the colour of honey on the ends of her teats today, but her udders are still pretty tiny and expand and contract throughout the day. She also has no tail head muscles to speak of. I think she still has another week to go, just based off her udder, but I suppose that could change quickly. Here is Lilly at 333 days.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Boo's gonna go tonight, I think! She's sweating and cramping and kicking at her belly, bulging at the vulva, the whole bit.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Glynnis said:


> Lilly is getting sick of this pregnancy business. I wouldn't say she's crabby, but she seems weary. She had little sticky beads that were the colour of honey on the ends of her teats today, but her udders are still pretty tiny and expand and contract throughout the day. She also has no tail head muscles to speak of. I think she still has another week to go, just based off her udder, but I suppose that could change quickly. Here is Lilly at 333 days.


She looks like she's dropped pretty low, but not real V'd out. Boo was funny, she wasn't dropped that much until I started grooming and she got all relaxed and when I stepped back and looked at her, she had dropped a LOT.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Yay! Can't wait to see a little palomino foal!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> She looks like she's dropped pretty low, but not real V'd out. Boo was funny, she wasn't dropped that much until I started grooming and she got all relaxed and when I stepped back and looked at her, she had dropped a LOT.


Last year when Chilly foaled, She did not get the V shape. She wasn't even as "U" shaped as what Lily is! She was quite round until out popped my filly. I remember documenting pictures day after day after day looking for shape differences and she never got that V. Surprise when I found Wrecker. :evil: I missed it!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Boo is SO big inside that she doesn't get that V look either. I just watch her bag and as soon as the Predict A Foal starts going from 0 to 5 red boxes real quick, I start really watching her. This morning it took around 30 secs, I just tested again and had 5 red boxes in less than 15 secs. She's bright red inside her vulva and she's bulging. No V but look at her teats, pointed straight at the foor. 




























Pics taken about 15 mins ago. She's also standing kind of spraddle legged behind, and is pretty restless. Hasn't finished her dinner bucket, and THAT just doesn't happen until the very last stages of pregnancy for her. We don't call her Hoover Boo for nuthin'.


----------



## CLaPorte432

That's how Chilly looked too. Except her bag wasn't like THAT. Lol. Poor Boo! I only knew she was close because I saw her mucus plug discharge 3 days before she foaled. 

So excited to see Baby Boo Two!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Josie never got the v shape either! Sneaky mares, lol. She probably would have last time if I hadn't have started exercising her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Poor Boo! She keeps trying to doze off and just about the time her head starts to hang and her ears kind of lay out sideways, BOOM, her head pops up and her ears come up and she looks at her side. When they get as big as Boo and bag up like she does, I always feel guilty for putting her in foal. LOL!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Hope to see pictures of a palomino foal tomorrow, DA!


----------



## DeliciousD

So we are day 319, and big changes are occurring! Delicia bag now doesn't go down after turn out, in fact it's filling quite rapidly now. Overnight she's loosened off quite a bit behind and her vulva has extended a bit. She's belly kicking and tail swishing and just wants to be loved at the moment! I don't think she will go quite yet but I reckon she will be close to 330 days. She's looking more v shaped but not slab sided yet. 

Condition wise dee is holding up really well. She's still on 2.5kg of grain feed and a scoop of chaff, this hasn't had to be increased since she entered her last trimester which I'm pleased with. We are lucky our grass is holding up well and she doesn't stop eating! 

I'm keeping a very close eye on her and we shall watch this space but being a maiden I don't trust her as far as I can throw her and we are coming into a warm spell . Her caslicks was removed last Tuesday and is healing well having not bleed too badly, and no sign of infection so I'm pleased. 

Right, picture time!

The face I get when I get near her food...


















































































Yes, it does look likes horses head is coming out of her here lol




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JetdecksComet

*sigh* At least you get to see progress. Oakley is now at day 348 and shows no signs of releasing the hostage.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lookin' good DD! Love the picture of her looking at her side and the "get away from my food" face. 

Jetdecks, in a sense, I know how you feel. While Lilly is making a ton of change, her udder is still teeny tiny! When she's inside, it seems to get minimally bigger, but outside, there's close to nothin! I know moving around will make it go down, but it's also been quite cold here (in the -20's last week), so maybe everything is staying closer to body heat. She might also just be one of those mares that doesn't develop until foaling is imminent.

I hope Oakley foals for you soon! Do you have any new pictures?


----------



## DeliciousD

The photo of Glynnis laying down is adorable!


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Here's a couple pictures from today. We're at 277 days. I was giving Miley a little spa day, and briefly glanced at her udder.....and we have a tiny bit of action! So, when did everyone begin to see very small changes? I was a little worried just because it seems so early. We're still 9 weeks out from 340. No discharge and she seems completely normal, so I'm just going to say it's a maiden thing 

Any thoughts on boobie development?


----------



## afellers7456

JetdecksComet said:


> *sigh* At least you get to see progress. Oakley is now at day 348 and shows no signs of releasing the hostage.


 I think it's a Indiana thing this year.....


----------



## DeliciousD

Dee started about day 290 if I recall correctly. Miley's is starting to poke out at the side from behind . How exciting!


----------



## JetdecksComet

I have a bit to add to today's update. I don't think she's going to foal today, but the milk is white now, and she has dried milk droplets on her back legs. Her appetite is still great, she ate her grain like a champ and took a bit of a nap in the sun and then started on the hay. Her stool is solid apples, so no cow patties yet. The back end is very jiggly, though. No waxing and the udder looks like it has some room to expand. She's still carrying the foal pretty wide. So, not immediate, but hopefully soon!

I do have pics, Glynnis, but I've got to get some sleep before work. We spent all day stripping stalls... ugh. So I'll update my FW thread as soon as I can.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Omg can I just say that *I AM READY TO SEE SOME BABIES*!!!! :happydance:


----------



## VLBUltraHot

DeliciousD said:


> Dee started about day 290 if I recall correctly. Miley's is starting to poke out at the side from behind . How exciting!


So Miley's a wee bit early, but not too bad  thanks for the info DD!

And yes, we have side pokage!


----------



## DeliciousD

Delicia has a bit butt and hormones....and she wants everyone to know it!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Haha! Lilly does the same thing to Tikki. Poor Tikki looks so bewildered when it happens and gets this look like "I'm too old for this crap" and just kind of sighs and walks away.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Dee and Miley are looking great! I saw Miley on fb on SK's page  pretty girl! Josie's bag has stayed down the past couple days. I hadn't been able to check on her from 6am to midnight today and a bud is watching her tonight. At the midnight check she didn't look near as bred but was having none of me looking at her rear end and was able to clump her vulva up a lot and had a strong tail. I'm going to be crazy when this is over!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Wow no babies?? I'm still in the hospital (was transferred Friday to a bigger hospital in Tulsa), I just knew I would get on here and see atleast 1 maybe 2 new foals! All the momma's look great, I'll try to remain patient..... But bring on the babies!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet

I hear ya, MsLady. I keep looking at Oakley and impatiently tapping my foot. Day 349, release the hostage!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Lol, 6 days from Josie's due date and she looks like she can wait another month! @[email protected] I added pics to her foaling thread, most of them are going sideways for whatever reason :S


----------



## DeliciousD

Delicia today day 321. She has a lump on her belly, I think it's where she's kicking herself due to the midges. She's looser behind, a fuller bag that still has some filling to do and looking more dropped. I still think we have a way to go.


----------



## JetdecksComet

Oakley has now made it to day 351. *pouts*


----------



## darkpony

I dont think oakley wants to play your game  Sending Filly vibes your way ... *Filly*Filly*Filly*~Fingers crossed for you!! I hope its soon!! That baby should be well done by now!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Day 335, into the homestretch now 
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

SIIIIIIGH Boo is holding out. She's been ready to go since last week, super bagged up, dropped, you name it all the signs are there. The Predict A Foal strips have been turning bright pink in about 15 secs., all 5 squares, since last week. We have a storm coming in tonight, crossing fingers. I'm getting past tired, even with being able to watch on camera and doze off in the recliner.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Dang mares! Hopefully she'll go in the storm! Can't wait to see that baby!!! You have any current pics of your cremello stud?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

trainerunlimited said:


> Dang mares! Hopefully she'll go in the storm! Can't wait to see that baby!!! You have any current pics of your cremello stud?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The storm passed us by. BUT! She's a bit off her feed, eating a little bit and pacing and rubbing her backside against the stall walls. She's been peeing up a storm today, I nearly stripped her stall this afternoon, went to church and came home and nearly stripped it bare again to clean up all the wet straw. SO! Crossing fingers and toes! 

I'm getting a photographer out here in a little while to take new pics of everyone, I'll get some current pics of him then. Right, now, no. I've posted everything I ever took of him.


----------



## DeliciousD

We are at day 323 and dee is moving into the foaling box today. I haven't broken the news to her that she's just too fat for her normal stable but I have carrots so I'm sure she will be fine . 

So dee is starting to change quite rapidly :S I hope she holds on a bit longer! Her bum is like jelly and little resistance when I life her tail, her udder still has a way to go but a lot fuller then it was and her vuvla needs to relax more but her belly has changed. She does stick out so much, in fact you can't really see it from behind now compared to the other day and she's a lot lower with odoema. 

Pictures:




























Just to compare bum views. The top is day 321 and the bottom yesterday at 322


----------



## JetdecksComet

At this rate your gonna have a foal before me, Delicious!

Oakley is 352 days today, and though she has some slight changes (as I said in her thread) she still seems like she's gonna hold out even longer.


----------



## DeliciousD

JetdecksComet said:


> At this rate your gonna have a foal before me, Delicious!
> 
> Oakley is 352 days today, and though she has some slight changes (as I said in her thread) she still seems like she's gonna hold out even longer.


I wouldn't count on it, she's a maiden . I think Oakley will foal first, and be sneaky about it!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Well, no real news on the Lilly front. I think she's going to keep us waiting a while yet. We are at 338 days today. My parents sent me a few pictures, so forgive that they aren't the best quality... I'm glad they put the effort in.  Lilly is tired and exhausted from all of this and the time she doesn't spend eating is spent lying down and sleeping. Her belly is also starting to drop more, although, I think it will still go lower. Her udder development is slow (no fescue), which of course worries me, but of course, everything else has been pretty text book thus far, so I guess she has to do at least one thing to make me grey in my 20's.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Uggghhh...this thread is like torture!!! Every time I get an update I pray to see a baby!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lol and instead all you see is hoo-haas and boobies!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Glynnis said:


> Lol and instead all you see is hoo-haas and boobies!


Yay hoo-haas & tataas! :lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432

Glynnis, that belly picture is awesome! She is soooo round!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet

DeliciousD said:


> I wouldn't count on it, she's a maiden . I think Oakley will foal first, and be sneaky about it!


Don't forget, Oakley's a maiden, too. She might be thinking to make me wait a full year while yours decides to early. It's all a conspiracy to make me crazy.

Which, by the way... I don't know how many stages of foal watch there are, but I'm actully in the anger stage. :-x


----------



## MsLady

I believe there are 5 stages of foal watch;

-Denial
-Anger
-Depression
-Bargining 
-Acceptence

Of course you do not have to go in that order...lol.

OK, I'm still in the hospital and I see no babies, what is the deal???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

MsLady said:


> I believe there are 5 stages of foal watch;
> 
> -Denial
> -Anger
> -Depression
> -Bargining
> -Acceptence
> 
> Of course you do not have to go in that order...lol.
> 
> OK, I'm still in the hospital and I see no babies, what is the deal???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha this has cheered me up! Lol stealing to put on Facebook!


----------



## BlueSpark

So I did some calculating, and if she caught on the first breeding(possible with tech error) she would be 320 days on April 6, if the second breeding then April 26th. Regardless, soon!

She is changing a lot, getting BIGGER, which I wasn't sure was possible, and she's really starting to bag up. Grumpy girl. in the next few months I should have a foal getting way too excited.

here's my beach ball with legs, yesterday, which was cold, windy, and that nasty phase of spring which always looks filthy;


----------



## JetdecksComet

*dances around* Big changes for Oakley, go check her thread!


----------



## roanypony

I can't believe nobody's mare has popped yet.


----------



## FrostedLilly

CLaPorte432 said:


> Glynnis, that belly picture is awesome! She is soooo round!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol I know, she is so roly-poly right now. Poor girl. According to my parents her udders are starting to equal out. For the last few weeks, one side has been alot fuller than the other, so hopefully we see some real changes soon! I will have updated pictures tomorrow as I'm heading out there tonight!


----------



## DeliciousD

So Delicia's been moved to the maternity suit today!










I don't think she was very impressed, she kept asking what time dinner was. 










It's all getting real now!


----------



## roanypony

My mare has just past the 300 day marker. Is it common for their udders to be tender/ painful? She doesn't want me touching them in any way. They look normal with some development.


----------



## JetdecksComet

roanypony, yeah, Oakley was very tender at that stage. We had to work with her daily to get her to stop kicking at us when we handled her udder and she's always been a mare that loved to be cleaned there. (And in her defense, it wasn't a "I'm gonna knock your head off" cow kick, it was a gentle lifting of the back leg and pulling it up toward her belly.)


----------



## roanypony

Yes, thats exactly what she's doing too...just lifting her hoof up towards her belly. It took me off guard because like your girl, she does like to be scratched there.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lilly started getting sensitive about that time too. She never kicked, but I would get a "stern" look with ears pinned whereas she couldn't care less a month before. I have just been working with her every time I see her, and while she doesn't enjoy it, I don't get the mare stare anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Subbing and just wanted to get rid of the 666 replies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet

I think I actually starting getting Oakley to like her daily "massages" because I learned a lot better how to get the milk out without being too rough and I try to make it enjoyable by combining it with belly scratches. We kind of learned together, lol. Now I don't just lunge in and start on the udder, I start at her girth area and scratch and slowly work my way back. Once I get to the udder I just kind of rub the udder with my hands (warmed in pockets or mittens beforehand, in necessary) firm enough not to tickle, but not hard enough to hurt. I then grasp one side of it in my hand with the nipple in my palm and begin to gently squeeze with my fingers and then pull the fingers toward the ground. After about 2 or three pulls, the milk squirts right out into my palm! I gather a small amount in a Nyquil cup and then I go back to the rubs, then belly scratches. It's turned the whole ordeal into a good thing and she doesn't even seem to care anymore.

The only problem is when people drive by or stop in for a visit. What I'm doing to her must seem very intimate and strange (combine that with the vulva checks and people get real weirded out!) Not quite so bad as the gelding's bean checks, I'm sure. XD


----------



## countryryder

Juno on day 291 and Chica on day 261. You would never guess by looking at them that Chica is a month behind Juno.Just goes to show how differently mares can carry..


----------



## MsLady

After 11 days and 2 hospitals I'm home! I have to have oxygen 24 hours a day and they don't know why I have decreased lung functions. It looks like I'm making a trip to Mayo, at least that is what all the Dr's are suggesting. But enough about me.... Now that I am home, bring on the babies!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roanypony

One of my mares udders has a stiff mass inside. Any thoughts on what this could be? Wondering about mastitis. ..going to consult google now.
Its smaller then the pics I've found...about 3-4 inches long and 1 inch wide.
I can post a pic tomorrow too.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Glad you're home, Mslady!!! Josie is 341 days in foal and is driving me crazy! I don't want to miss the foaling so am camping out every night. She is back to a decent bag and has been very uncomfortable the past couple days. She's had a very lax tail, soft, full vulva, biting at her sides, being restless, rolling a lot, etc, off and on the past 3-4 days or so. Tonight I'm going to watch her especially close as she is more reserved and quiet, not really wanting any attention, and is still pacing. Let's see what happens!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

MsLady said:


> After 11 days and 2 hospitals I'm home! I have to have oxygen 24 hours a day and they don't know why I have decreased lung functions. It looks like I'm making a trip to Mayo, at least that is what all the Dr's are suggesting. But enough about me.... Now that I am home, bring on the babies!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wish I had a baby to share with you! Lilly is still holding strong, although she has made some pretty big changes. Her belly is less wide and lower and her udders have finally started doing something. Her behaviour was cranky (emphasis on the cranky) and also strange. When we brought her out this morning, she was all anxious on the whereabouts of Tikki and whinnying up a storm. Then when we brought Tikki in with her, she bit her and chased her away. She spent the day outside pacing, doing some eating, laying down, getting up and biting at her sides. We brought her in and she was eating in a frenzy - like it was the last meal she'd ever eat. She also was kicking at her belly and stretching one hind leg out extra far. I'm not sure what that's all about but she's definitely agitated. I don't think she'll go tonight but I'm thinking within the next few days we could see a foal on the ground. Here is Lilly at the big 340 days. 

Still pretty wide...









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Don't mind the bad tail wrap... I did that last night and it came loose. 
















Finally, something happening with that udder.


----------



## DeliciousD

Ooo G she's looking close! Might have some foals here soon . 
Great to have you back mslady, hope you continue to improve. 

Well, today is my birthday and in so glad dee didn't foal yet . Day 326 and counting... Vulva has a long way to go. She's pretty jelly like around her tail but I think that has a way to go also. Still can't milk her...grr dee I know you're going to be late lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Thanks everyone, it's good to be home. All of your momma's look wonderful! I love the pregnancy "glow" the mares get before delivery and after they have the foal. I think the surge in hormones makes them beautiful, I'm sure they would disagree, but such is life, lol.
Here is a picture of Lady the day she had Cowboy. I just love the purple hue she has!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet

MsLady, I'll go out and glare at Oakley for you because she didn't have a foal ready for you when you got home! I mean if she won't do it for me, she could at least be nice enough to do it for you. Geez.

On a more serious note, I hope they get to the bottom of what's causing your lung issues. Hugs and happy thoughts coming your way.


----------



## MsLady

JetdecksComet said:


> MsLady, I'll go out and glare at Oakley for you because she didn't have a foal ready for you when you got home! I mean if she won't do it for me, she could at least be nice enough to do it for you. Geez.
> 
> On a more serious note, I hope they get to the bottom of what's causing your lung issues. Hugs and happy thoughts coming your way.


Thanks, I really appreciate it (the glare and hugs).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark

My Bo's mare is 317 days today, and her back end is starting into the 'jelly' phase, you can see the muscles starting to loosen and vulva lengthen. She isn't waxing, but is fully bagged up, but being maiden, I have no idea what to expect. I'm guessing she'll go in the next few weeks, but who knows.

Pretzels baby is shifting around a lot, her belly is very lop sided, she's massive and not very happy with the squirmy monster. no changes to her back end, we've got a ways to go I think.

Glynnis, she's getting close!


----------



## JetdecksComet

Oakley foaled today on day 356! Woot!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

JetdecksComet said:


> Oakley foaled today on day 356! Woot!


You DARE come on here and not post pics? :evil::evil::evil::evil:

So what did she have? We gotta have all the details man! :lol: Don't hold out, that's just mean!


----------



## JetdecksComet

It's a colt... the rest is a secret until the contest is over!


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Good job Oakley!!!! Can't wait to see pictures

285 Days...getting close to the big 3 double 00!

Her last vaccines before foaling are coming up quick! I'm having to lunge her daily because she's already developed a tiny amount of edema in front of her bag. I don't want her tummy and legs to stock up and be uncomfortable, so light exercise it is! 

She has been an angel when it comes to handling her teats so hopefully she'll continue with her sweet attitude I technically could have a healthy baby end of next month! Ahhh so crazy.

Life is hard being a prego. She's been stretching like this the past week or two. Baby must be sitting on her large colon or something lol.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Congrats Jetdecks! Can't wait to see pictures, even if I did lose the contest already! 

No change really with Lilly. Her belly is still swinging low. Other than that, she's hanging on.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Sorry for the double post - I meant to comment on Miss Miley! Lilly stands in a similar pose to that sometimes, only she'll generally just stretch one leg as far back as it can go. Strange mares! Miley is so pretty, can't wait to see what she gives you!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Gah, everyone looks ready to pop! Glynnis, your mare is getting pretty darn pointy! I bet she foals first the way Josie continually teases me with signs she'll foal, then nothing! Pics in a sec!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

I think she and Josie are conspiring then, because on Saturday, she was so agitated I was sure something would have happened by now. She wouldn't stand still, was eating in a frenzy and behaved like she'd never been taught any manners. Then yesterday, complete 180 - relaxed, snuggly and minding her P's and Q's to a T. Today - more or less her normal self. I think she's planning on hanging on for a while yet. :-|


----------



## DeliciousD

Congratulations Oakley! Milly is looking good and very pregnant!
Glynnis looks amazing and pointy, not long nw....I think dees just fat. Lol


----------



## JetdecksComet

Glynnis said:


> Congrats Jetdecks! Can't wait to see pictures, even if I did lose the contest already!


You didn't lose yet. Whoever gets the most points wins, so keep the guesses coming!


----------



## DeliciousD

Lol sorry jet decks I got your name wrong :S. I blame lack of sleep
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet

That's ok, I passed all the congrats on to her anyway. She's very proud of her new boy.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Dreamer cannot hold this hostage forever...

Especially with her udder looking like this LOL








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roanypony

We are at day 301!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

SunnyDraco said:


> Dreamer cannot hold this hostage forever...
> 
> Especially with her udder looking like this LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh yes she can........Boo is still hanging.....









And she looked like this 14 days ago.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Oh yes she can........Boo is still hanging.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she looked like this 14 days ago.


LOL she has got to be miserable...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Oh yes she can........Boo is still hanging.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she looked like this 14 days ago.


I was going to ask how your mare was doing and if there was any news. So you have saved me the effort. 
However after seeing the link to that show I still cannot believe your nickname for that very nice and CLASSY mare.
She is torturing you and you deserve it . LOL Shalom


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

dbarabians said:


> I was going to ask how your mare was doing and if there was any news. So you have saved me the effort.
> However after seeing the link to that show I still cannot believe your nickname for that very nice and CLASSY mare.
> She is torturing you and you deserve it . LOL Shalom


Have you ever watched the show Donald? She rolls her eyes and gives you the death stare the same way that young lady of the same name does it! LOL! I mentioned to someone the other night that I thought I was being tortured for every night that I have NOT spent on the hard, cold ground in a sleeping bag doing foal watch the old fashioned way. In that case, I'm going to be 75 before she has this foal, if she's particular about her accounting. 

When we thought she was going to go April 1st, we thought, Fool's Gold or Aprils Folly. Then when it was coming Chris's birthday, we thought Suprise Party. Now that she's hanging on until closer to the 15th, we're thinking Refund Check, Tax Man (if it's a colt), Take That or because her belly is hanging so low now, I threatened to call it Knuckle Dragger for a barn name, real name Lowe Rider, especially if he takes after his father and is a Western Pleasure horse. 

All my friends know the low rider
The low rider is a little higher

Low rider drives a little slower
Low rider is a real goer

Low rider knows every street, yeah
Low rider is the one to meet, yeah

Low rider don't use no gas now
Low rider don't drive too fast

Take a little trip, take a little trip
Take a little trip and see
Take a little trip, take a little trip
Take a little trip with me

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NkgiFHEm0Y&list=RD8NkgiFHEm0Y


----------



## dbarabians

Monday night Passover begins so if she drops then maybe something related to that special holiday may be in order. LOL Seder Plate perhaps? Or sacrificial lamb? just joking
No I have not watched the show and have no desire to.
those clips someone posted on this forum last year cured me of any desire I might have had to view the show.
Like I said that is a classy mare and a very nice stallion you have. Nothing about reality TV comes close to describing any of your horses.
Calling that mare Audrey Hepburn , or Elizabeth Taylor IMO would be a better discription. LOL Shalom


----------



## MsLady

I can't believe we (I say we like it actually involves me...lol) have so many mares so close to foaling and no babies!
Update on me, I am home but no change, we are getting all my records together to go to Mayo. I have chronic lupus but I need to go for acute decreased lung function and acute respiratory failure. Being home on oxygen is not fun, but at least I can breathe!!
Keep the pictures coming, this is the only thread I really have been looking at.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
ETA- If anyone has gone to Mayo and would like to tell me about their experience please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

dbarabians said:


> Monday night Passover begins so if she drops then maybe something related to that special holiday may be in order. LOL Seder Plate perhaps? Or sacrificial lamb? just joking
> No I have not watched the show and have no desire to.
> those clips someone posted on this forum last year cured me of any desire I might have had to view the show.
> Like I said that is a classy mare and a very nice stallion you have. Nothing about reality TV comes close to describing any of your horses.
> Calling that mare Audrey Hepburn , or Elizabeth Taylor IMO would be a better discription. LOL Shalom


LOL! I detest the show but have flipped past it when changing channels and seen that kid toss some looks that I have definitely received from Boo herself. The longer I have that mare, the better I like her. Audrey Hepburn.....hmmmm, now there's a name for a filly! Liz Taylor too, if she got her mom's gorgeous eyes. 

How about Matzo Cracker for a colt? Or....considering granddaddy is Dun Up The Assets and daddy is Skip N My Assets, he could be Dun Passed Over My Assets?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

MsLady said:


> I can't believe we (I say we like it actually involves me...lol) have so many mares so close to foaling and no babies!
> Update on me, I am home but no change, we are getting all my records together to go to Mayo. I have chronic lupus but I need to go for acute decreased lung function and acute respiratory failure. Being home on oxygen is not fun, but at least I can breathe!!
> Keep the pictures coming, this is the only thread I really have been looking at.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> ETA- If anyone has gone to Mayo and would like to tell me about their experience please PM me. Thanks.


I don't have any experience with the Mayo Clinic but know that they're top rate by reputation. I wish you the very best of luck and will pray for a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## MsLady

Thanks Dreamcatcher. How is Honey Boo Boo?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

MsLady said:


> Thanks Dreamcatcher. How is Honey Boo Boo?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Boo is still solo, big as a HOUSE and very uncomfortable and cranky. Make it cranky X 2, I'm getting severely sleep deprived and getting cranky with her.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Aw poor Boo, she is so huge!

Lilly is still holding strong at day 344 today. When I saw her yesterday, her hind end was so jiggly, you could see it move from a distance when she walked. Her belly is so low I don't see how she could hold it in much longer. My family and I have a bet going. My dad said she'd foal April 1, my mom April 5 and my sister April 8. I said April 10... maybe Lilly is holding on just especially for me, so I can make them ALL drink gluten-free beer! :twisted:

Here's a picture of her yesterday I posted in her thread. Please excuse my terrible tail wrapping abilities - it's harder than it looks!


----------



## BlueSpark

Pretzl is fast approaching her due date, and I'm not sure how she's going to last another two to four weeks without her belly dragging on the ground:shock:


----------



## MsLady

It looks like a race to see who foals first, I can't wait to see who it is!!!

I haven't been able to see our horses in over 2 weeks, but DH has promised we will get out there today. I had to promise him I would just sit on the tailgate of the truck (I have a portable O2 tank). I'm really excited to see our horses, they make everything better!!
I am waiting for an appt to Mayo, but it is such bad timing! My oldest has Prom coming up and he is a Sr so he graduates soon, I can not miss that. Then just the expense of going, hotel room, gas, food. 
Sorry to vent, but this is the only thread I'm on right now, I don't that the strength to look at the others and I love the babies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze

Nova is at 338 days today! I'm going away in her duedate to try and tempt her into having the baby on time xD


----------



## dbarabians

MsLady said:


> It looks like a race to see who foals first, I can't wait to see who it is!!!
> 
> I haven't been able to see our horses in over 2 weeks, but DH has promised we will get out there today. I had to promise him I would just sit on the tailgate of the truck (I have a portable O2 tank). I'm really excited to see our horses, they make everything better!!
> I am waiting for an appt to Mayo, but it is such bad timing! My oldest has Prom coming up and he is a Sr so he graduates soon, I can not miss that. Then just the expense of going, hotel room, gas, food.
> Sorry to vent, but this is the only thread I'm on right now, I don't that the strength to look at the others and I love the babies.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


MSLADY, I hope all goes well and the trip to the Mayo clinic is a success. You will be included in my prayers during Passover. Shalom Donald


----------



## MsLady

Thank you Dbarabians!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Dreamer is holding strong but losing the battle, milk test went from not registrable 2 days ago to 125 calcium today 








She is feeling tender/sensitive and did not appreciate the milking to do the test.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

So we are day 331 and a lot is happening! I was bad and went away from Saturday and only came home yesterday, but don't worry, I have the yard owner and mum keeping an eye on dee.

So, I think we are bloody close! I don't think dee will have a full bag when she foals, her milk vein is up but her bag I would want bigger. She's really slack behind and her vulva has really lengthened. She's cranky, tail rubbing and uncomfortable and foal is barely moving....I think it's almost time!

Pictures.... Warning, there is a vulva pic.

Foal bed is ready!














































From two weeks ago


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Today










The 'look'










She doesn't really stick out at all now and you can't see her belly for behind.she's all down low. I think we are very close!


----------



## SunnyDraco

DeliciousD, I think we may have a slight race going here... Dreamer's milk test was 125 yesterday and tested again today due to its change, her milk is in with the test reading 350. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

And Boo is STILL holding out.....


----------



## SunnyDraco

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> And Boo is STILL holding out.....


What did you do to her that she desires to torture to such an extreme? LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

SunnyDraco said:


> What did you do to her that she desires to torture to such an extreme? LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL! I have no idea. This year has just about convinced me that all the time I spent studying Equine Reproduction and all the time I put in apprenticing were absolutely useless and I learned NOTHING.


----------



## JetdecksComet

MsLady said:


> It looks like a race to see who foals first, I can't wait to see who it is!!!
> 
> I haven't been able to see our horses in over 2 weeks, but DH has promised we will get out there today. I had to promise him I would just sit on the tailgate of the truck (I have a portable O2 tank). I'm really excited to see our horses, they make everything better!!
> I am waiting for an appt to Mayo, but it is such bad timing! My oldest has Prom coming up and he is a Sr so he graduates soon, I can not miss that. Then just the expense of going, hotel room, gas, food.
> Sorry to vent, but this is the only thread I'm on right now, I don't that the strength to look at the others and I love the babies.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ms, I hope you get to see your horses soon, I know what you mean about them making everything better. Hope things work out with the clinic (and the prom!)


----------



## MsLady

JetdecksComet said:


> Ms, I hope you get to see your horses soon, I know what you mean about them making everything better. Hope things work out with the clinic (and the prom!)


Hubby is great about taking pictures for me. So once he leaves to go to our land where we keep the horses I'm like a kid in a candy store waiting for the pictures 😊! I was back in the ER last night, what a long night. Basically they decided that washing one pot, putting on corned beef and going out to check our mail (right in front of hour house), was way too much for my body and lungs and I had just done too much. R u serious, I didn't do anything!!!! Until they figure me out this is going to be a pain. I do have an appt with Mayo, June 12 ( yeah, after prom and graduation),
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

Draco I can't even get milk out of dees teats. I don't think it's my method but I don't think she will have a full bag before she foals either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

So day 332 and dee has changed a lot over night. She udder is a bit fuller but her vulva is a lot longer and she doesn't have a hum any more. Her belly has changed so we are watching closely...


----------



## SunnyDraco

And Dreamer has presented a....








Beautiful little colt with a stripe and 4 socks. Will be updating her foaling thread with more pictures soon 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyFillyAspen

Congratulations SunnyDraco, what a lovely looking colt he is too! Can't wait for more pictures. How is Dreamer and her foal doing? :smile:

DeliciousD I cant wait for your stunning girl to foal :wink: just the kind of mare I love.


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Congratulations SunnyDraco on a beautiful colt! 

I can't believe all these mares are hanging on strong! No doubt cooking to perfection  sooooo very excited to see what everyone gets.

Miley is being a busy little bee preparing her bag. It goes down a small amount when she's turned out, but for the most part is has stayed about this size the past week. We are 290 days today....can't believe it. Her spacious (she's spoiled rotten) foaling pen is almost complete. She'll be moving in in the next couple of weeks.

Hopefully she's going to milk like a cow!









Got baby?


----------



## JetdecksComet

MsLady said:


> Hubby is great about taking pictures for me. So once he leaves to go to our land where we keep the horses I'm like a kid in a candy store waiting for the pictures &#55357;&#56842;! I was back in the ER last night, what a long night. Basically they decided that washing one pot, putting on corned beef and going out to check our mail (right in front of hour house), was way too much for my body and lungs and I had just done too much. R u serious, I didn't do anything!!!! Until they figure me out this is going to be a pain. I do have an appt with Mayo, June 12 ( yeah, after prom and graduation),
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Ugh. Sorry to hear that. It must be a pain having to wait that long for an answer all the while not being able to do anything. *hugs*


----------



## JetdecksComet

VLBUltraHot said:


> Hopefully she's going to milk like a cow!


 I'm sure she will with that udder! Oakley's was much smaller and she shoots streams out if the foal bumps her but doesn't nurse. It's kind of funny. :lol:


----------



## DeliciousD

Congratulations sunnydarco! Gorgeous foal!

Well I have news! We have milk and dee has changed loads today. Her vulva is ready, she's like jelly behind. Her udder is getting there and now I have milk I can test. She's also dropped a lot. Her milk tested as 7.2pH so ive made sure she has a nice deep bed. We are getting there!











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## trainerunlimited

Congrats sunny! Josie had a chestnut colt last night! I missed it as once again she presented no signs she was going!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Uh, excuse me Trainer, but you can't make that announcement and then have no pictures to follow!!!  Congrats and glad everyone is healthy. 

Lilly is driving me crazy. Her belly is so low and she is so uncomfortable that I can't believe she is still hanging on. I found her outside laying down today and her lady parts looked a bit odd - sort of pushed out and she was breathing heavily. Of course it snowed last night and it's freezing out today. She got up and followed me to the gate, so I've put her in for now and will be keeping an eye on her. She was also acting weird last night, wiggling her lips and at one point dragged her teeth across the wall she shares with Tikki in her stall. She kept going back to that wall. She doesn't crib and I don't think she was trying to eat the wood, so I'm not sure what that was all about. Her udder has also gone down, but I'm not sure if the cold weather has made things shrink inward or if her hormones are just wonky. I guess we'll have to wait and see what happens. Lilly is at 347 days today.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CLaPorte432

trainerunlimited said:


> Congrats sunny! Josie had a chestnut colt last night! I missed it as once again she presented no signs she was going!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


WHAT!?!?!? WHERE THE HECK ARE THE PICTURES?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

This picture seriously makes me laugh. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

LOL! I meant to comment on that yesterday! How on earth did you get that photo VLB?


----------



## CLaPorte432

Glynnis said:


> LOL! I meant to comment on that yesterday! How on earth did you get that photo VLB?


I'm gonna guess she was all up in her under-carriage. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

A sneak peak!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Hope Lilly and Boo pop soon! Boo has been ready forever! Lilly looks there too! Dang, I got exactly what I didn't order, but my guy is adorable! He's got such a cute little face and is just as sweet as can be! He nuzzled and tried to eat my nose . I hope he keeps his personality! Pics to follow in Josie's thread!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

*Finally!*

She couldn't hold out any longer! Sundown Saturday Night! 





























And tired Momma takes a break:


----------



## trainerunlimited

Congrats!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Congrats Dreamcatcher! Colt or filly?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

SunnyDraco said:


> Congrats Dreamcatcher! Colt or filly?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's a COLTY! YAY!!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Congratulations Dreamcatcher! He looks like he got a lot of momma's chrome! Can't wait to see pictures of him up. 

Everyone is popping now. C'mon Lilly, hop on the bandwagon! Not much to say about her tonight. Lots of tail swishing, belly kicking and wall nuzzling. Physically, she's about the same.


----------



## EliRose

I've been stalking this thread for a while, waiting for all of these lovely ladies to pop. Congrats to everyone on the pretty babies today!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians




----------



## FrostedLilly

How adorable, dreamcatcher!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

Today we are day 333, her milk has gone from clear to milky white in colour and dropped from pH 7.8 to 6.7. It's getting very exciting and 24 hour foal watch begins!


----------



## VLBUltraHot

CLaPorte432 said:


> This picture seriously makes me laugh. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





Glynnis said:


> LOL! I meant to comment on that yesterday! How on earth did you get that photo VLB?


Lol! I was doing my daily udder and vulva check while grooming her. I was working on a difficult grass stain on her back leg and happened to glance up at her belly from behind and was like WOW. It looks hilarious and pendulous, and her poor little front legs look so out of proportion. Glad I could make y'all laugh


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Sorry for double post but......

Congratulations Trainer and Dreamcatcher on two beautiful healthy colts!!! I can't wait to see more pictures 

And come on Dee, I sure am ready to see what's hiding away in there!


----------



## DeliciousD

VLBUltraHot said:


> Sorry for double post but......
> 
> Congratulations Trainer and Dreamcatcher on two beautiful healthy colts!!! I can't wait to see more pictures
> 
> And come on Dee, I sure am ready to see what's hiding away in there!


I know I am, running out of patience too! We have tail lifting and belly nuzzling but I still don't think tonight is the night. Changes in her udders again and more oedema in front of the udder. Inspired by you vlbultra wee too a shot too!


----------



## Hayden69

Congratulations Sunny and Dreamcatcher! Both of your colts are gorgeous!! I can't wait to see more pictures! 

I've been silently watching this thread the last few weeks and so excited to see all the new babies


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Hehe, love the backwards belly shot So much excited anticipation I can barely handle it! Doing the baby dance:happydance:


----------



## dbarabians

Dreamcatcher looks like I will be making a trip to OK to see this foal in person and to sign our contract for Ball Faced Leotas breeding contract. I might wait until Patti foals to kill 3 birds with one trip I mean stone. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

allow me to assure everyone the trip is mainly for pleasure.
If Dreamcatcher says this colt is nice then he is nice and the breeding contract does not rely on my opinion.
I have seen her horses and all are good quality. Shalom


----------



## DeliciousD

Guess where our milk is at tonight...


----------



## FrostedLilly

Exciting! So.... no sleep for the next couple days, then?


----------



## DeliciousD

Appears not. *yawns*


----------



## countryryder

Day 300 for Juno! She's starting to grow some moobs :wink:
And day 270 for Chica..


----------



## darkpony

So I know my news is not nearly as exciting as the rest but I do have some changes! First if all flashy is at day 250. I went out and noticed she's already got a little udder action. Is it normal to see it starting this early? Also she was not happy with my hands anywhere near the area.. Although she tolerated it. 
Secondly.. I've been feeling baby kick for a while but it still amazes me every time. I hoped on her bareback and holy cow it was weird. She broke into a trot for a few strides on the way home and I could feel her belly hitting me in the back of the thighs!! Poor girl. Being 14.1 she doesn't have anywhere to put it


----------



## darkpony

I see my boobies picture didn't show up... Oops


----------



## VLBUltraHot

DPony-

250 days seems a little early to me, but I'm not an expert. I'm sure she's fine, but as usual just watch for signs of placentitis. 

This was the first time I noticed any development with Miley's udder, and this was at 276 days.


----------



## DeliciousD

This is a quick post and I'm exhausted and need to sleep before vet back for IGG bloods and to check dee.

What can I say, my mare likes drama! After her milk testing 6.2pH yesterday Delicia foaled at 3:30am, no waxing, no sweating, just just started pushing. She tried to deliver standing up but I noticed something was up with dee, she seemed weak in one hind leg and she suddenly collapsed as she had a contractin. Foal was delivered in less then ten minutes and dee seemed fine, resting and whisker ins to foal. After 30minutes she stood and OMG she was absolutely hopping lame and collapsing on her offside hind, her pelvis looked broken. She had all the symptoms and started to shake/went very cold.

We dried foal off and I held onto mum whilst frantically dialling the vet and telling them in no uncertain terms I wanted a senior vet now! Dee bless her heart allowed the foal to suckle despite not weight bearing on her hind leg.

The vet arrived and after a long consultation ascertained no fracture but nerve damage. Dee hasn't laid down in the last two days and looks a little lame yesterday, combined with foal being massive he thinks he's leaned on a nerve. We gave her an NSAID injection and thankfully she started to improve almost instantly. 

I think at this point it was the first time I breathed. I've hurt myself and my ribs as I managed to stop her collapsing on the foal by using myself for her to lean on. But I'll heal. 

Delicia's improving hourly although hasn't peed or pooed today so will speak with the vet when she's back this afternoon.

Now, I ordered a coloured filly....I got...

A black colt. No white. He is utterly stunning and I am in love! He looks a stallion prospect so we will see. I'm exhausted as I've been up all night, yesterday and finally crawling into bed now, but I thought I should say dee is an amazing mum and we all love Axton D (name pending) aka Harley.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Congrats to Delicia! What color is the sire? Nice looking foal!


----------



## Falcor74

Congrats! Glad she is doing better now. I love his floppy ear in the last photo!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VLBUltraHot

These pictures melt my heart, so sweet. Congrats again, what a gorgeous colt


----------



## DeliciousD

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Congrats to Delicia! What color is the sire? Nice looking foal!


He's a black tobiano  I rather like my jet black foal. He oozes class and has dees personality!



Falcor74 said:


> Congrats! Glad she is doing better now. I love his floppy ear in the last photo!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love his ear  bless him he's a character



VLBUltraHot said:


> These pictures melt my heart, so sweet. Congrats again, what a gorgeous colt


Thank you! Not too long now for you!


----------



## dbarabians

Glad your foal watch is over. Mine is just starting. 
I hope he is a stallion prospect. 
People always say there are too many stallions. I dont agree with this entirely. I think there are too many mediocre stallions . Shalom


----------



## DeliciousD

dbarabians said:


> Glad your foal watch is over. Mine is just starting.
> I hope he is a stallion prospect.
> People always say there are too many stallions. I dont agree with this entirely. I think there are too many mediocre stallions . Shalom


Agreed, it's too early to tell and he would have to prove himself to keep his danglies. Foal watch might be over but dee watch is in full swing until she poos, pees, drinks and is better.


----------



## FrostedLilly

DD, I truly hope everything with Dee isn't serious and she starts to improve soon. Harley is beautiful, even if he isn't what you ordered.  That seems to be a common theme this year. 

Lilly is driving me nuts. We're on day 350 today. I've noticed some excretions from her udder today, but I can't ascertain if it's wax or something else - it strikes me it should be milkier, but I don't have enough experience to really know how things "should" look - and so far, Lilly doesn't seem to want to follow the rules.









A close-up a little later on today.

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

She's waxing and looking pretty slack behind. I'd say your wait will be over fairly soon, even if she's not following the "book".


----------



## CLaPorte432

Yes, she's waxing. And from behind...looks like she's lost the mucus plug. See the reddish discharge? That's what gave it away for Chilly. She foaled within 2-3 days of me seeing that...(Chilly never waxed)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> She's waxing and looking pretty slack behind. I'd say your wait will be over fairly soon, even if she's not following the "book".


Well thank goodness. I'm not sure how much longer I can wait! 



CLaPorte432 said:


> Yes, she's waxing. And from behind...looks like she's lost the mucus plug. See the reddish discharge? That's what gave it away for Chilly. She foaled within 2-3 days of me seeing that...(Chilly never waxed)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks CLaporte. And I did notice that discharge this morning and thought it was probably the mucous plug, so I hope you're right and we see a foal in the next couple of days. It's like the ice planet Hoth here with a Spring snowstorm having just rolled in, so I'm sure she'll decide this is a perfect time to foal.


----------



## darkpony

These mares are spacing it out perfectly. I Can't handle watching for all the babies at once!! It looks like you will be next for sure Glynnis!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lol I don't think there's anyone left to be next! It seems like all of the mares who were due around the same time as Lilly have all foaled. Even the breeder I took Lilly to had 3 foals drop in the last week. If nothing else, she forces patience on me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony

Your baby will be worth the wait!! Maybe Lilly is Baking some extra special markings! Looking on the bright side of things: Its better she is making you wait, then giving you a scare and "releasing the hostage" earlier than she should!


----------



## Hayden69

Congratulations DeliciousD! He's absolutely stunning!


----------



## dbarabians

It looks like my mares will be the last to foal.
I am beginning to wonder if Ball Faced Leota other wise known as Huni has slipped her foal.
She no longer looks pregnant and is no longer bagging up.
I did see some coyotes in the lower part of the pasture she is kept in last week.
I do know she was with foal earlier.
Guess I will just have to wait and see. 
The other four look like elephants and are all bagging up on schedule. Shalom


----------



## BlueSpark

My BO's mare stormy is good to go any day now, back end is really starting to relax, fully bagged up. I think she'll be at least another week, but if she's waiting for bad weather, she might as well go now.

Pretzl is 310 days today! definitely in the home stretch, she is massive, but surprisingly still galloping around like a crazy horse.

go out to check tonight.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

dbarabians said:


> It looks like my mares will be the last to foal.
> I am beginning to wonder if Ball Faced Leota other wise known as Huni has slipped her foal.
> She no longer looks pregnant and is no longer bagging up.
> I did see some coyotes in the lower part of the pasture she is kept in last week.
> I do know she was with foal earlier.
> Guess I will just have to wait and see.
> The other four look like elephants and are all bagging up on schedule. Shalom


Seems to be the year for it Donald. Vet confirms that Patti lost her foal somewhere between your visit and her due date. She was developing nicely and something happened, unknown what, everything checks out good. BIG BUMMER, I was really looking forward to a foal from her this year. 

Just saw your other post about coming up for a visit, you're welcome anytime it's convenient for you!


----------



## DeliciousD

Please to report after 32 hours Delicia finally pooed! She's now drinking and eating normally again and foalie is very healthy with his iGg levels over 800 just 10 hours after foaling so we are thrilled. 

Harley is so cute!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Woohoo! Glad to hear that both Harley and Dee are doing well. You must be so relieved. Dreamcatcher, I'm sorry to hear about Patti. She's so pretty, I was looking forward to seeing a foal from her as well. :-(

Lilly is still holding strong but definitely looking close. Of course, a blizzard has blown in. I'm glad for the heated barn and foal blanket I bought - I just hope Lilly doesn't decide that midday is best afterall and foal in the snow. Speaking of blankets, I put Tikki's blanket on her today. She's lost most of her winter coat and she is just regaining condition after having 4 teeth pulled a few weeks ago. Lilly started squealing when she saw her and was looking at her like she was an alien. I snapped a picture below. You can really see her pointy belly. 352 days in foal today.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I'm gonna bet on Lilly going tonight if it's the most ugly night in the next 7. LOL! Just seems to be a "marish" thing to do. 

Boo was having some problems after foaling too. She was a little off her feed, the surest way I know to tell she's not well because she's a Hoover, and appeared a little colicky. She was uncomfortable enough that she laid down and didn't get up or give Little Man "what for" when he tried to nurse while she was down. That got her a shot of banamine and some mineral oil and epsom salts put in her beet pulp mash. She got another one tonight, she hasn't been as prolific as normal with her potty habits and it's been kind of dry. SO! She's getting rehydrated and a little laxative action. Hopefully she'll be 100% tomorrow. 

I was talking to the vet about Patti and Boo, not normal for Patti to slip and not normal for Boo to be colicky, and weather seems to be the culprit. Vet said she's noticed a lot of open mares since the really awful cold storms we had and more mares being colicky and uncomfortable post delivery this year because the weather has been so crazy. Boo foaled on Saturday night at around 8 pm and it was 70 F, Sunday we had rain, hail and tornadoes, and Monday we had snow and back to 70's today. It's just NUTZ!


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Dreamcatcher - the weather has been insane in my neck of the woods too. 80 degrees, next day in the mid 30's with severe thunderstorms, and then back to 80 two days later. I've been watching Miley like a hawk, I'm sure her poor hormones don't know what to think lol.

I am beyond excited seeing everyone's beautiful and healthy foals  It makes me anticipate even more what's to come in the next month or so for me! I have this gut feeling Miley will go early just because it's beginning to be consistently warm and she's been toying around with her bag since day 270. Although I'm sure she could prove me completely wrong and pull a Lilly 

I have nothing to report that is even remotely close to everyone's exciting foals. Miley is at 294 days and is pretty happy and content. The only thing new I know of is that there are two colts and one filly on the ground so far by Solanos Kicker out of solid mares. One colt is a completely solid sorrel, one is a fancy little buckskin filly with four socks and a cool face marking, and one is a to die for chromed to the max palomino colt. Four huge stockings that partially go above the knee and hock and a signature crazy face marking and belly spot.

So....Miley, I have ordered chrome in a filly's body. I'm very eager to see your take on my request.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Miley is looking gorgeous, VLB! I love the buckskin SK filly! Wish I had the cash, she'd be mine!

Lilly is looking great too, Glynnis! Hopefully she'll have a gorgeous little foalie soon!

Oh man, I've been keeping up with Dee on at least 4 different places! Glad she's poo'd and that colt is a definite looker! Gorgeous!

Cant wait to see more pics of Boo's baby too!!!!

Josie is doing well and hasn't shown any sign of discomfort. She has started having kind of a clearish pink discharge that is super sticky, but I think thats the norm. I'm keeping a close eye on her just in case! I've named the colt Riley and he is just TOO CUTE! He is a bit feisty now, which I am glad to see! Very easy to walk up to him anywhere and pet. He likes to chase the dogs and buck people as he passes by, lol. Man oh MAN he was doing some acrobatics tonight! Roll backs, stops, etc! Utterly adorable!!! All I have are phone pics. I'm thinking in a couple more days when it dries more ill turn them out and get some real pics with my camera!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Forgot to add the pics! He is just CUTE! Loves his scratches and will bend over backwards to help you get just the right spot!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

He's a STOUT looking little fella! How old is he?


----------



## trainerunlimited

He is 4 days old today, Dreamcatcher!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Miley is gorgeous as usual. And for your sake VLB, I hope she doesn't pull a Lilly. The mare is driving me insane.  Also, I made a typing error... she is only on day 351 today, not 352. Cuz you know that one day could make all the difference...

Riley is so cute! Love all the pictures of him burning through the grass, and how bendy he is for scratches!


----------



## DeliciousD

I've posted this on a separate thread, but I thought it was time to explain my absence. 

At 3:36am Tuesday morning Delicia foaled. I had been milk testing for two days and it went from 7.8pH to 6.2pH in 24 hours so I was pretty adamant she was going to foal. Nor a minute was she out of someone's sight. Can I just say how relieved I am!

Delicia was a maiden mare and most breeders would have you believe the first foal is ALWAYS smaller...not in our case! Delicia's waters brown and the front legs and nose were visible within minutes, ten minutes later there was no progress and Delicia rapidly getting tired. She was still standing and seems reluctant to lay down. I held her as the yard owner stood by dee waiting for the next contraction as by this point it was obvious foal was stuck. The next contraction came and we pulled very gently on the legs to aid the birth. Foal started to come out but then stopped again. Delicia looked like she wanted to lay down so we allowed her to circle, as she went to lay her offside hind seemed to cease working and she feel hard onto her bum with foals front legs and nose sticking out! She laid out flat and we gently pulled again on the next contraction and the shoulders came free...another gentle pull and the hips were out, hind legs still in and umbilical cord still attached as I wants am much blood as possible to drain into the foal.

Delicia laid out exhausted by the ordeal, this is normal. However she didn't make any attempt to look at the foal or respond. We dried the foal off with straw as it was a cold night and after 30 minutes she still hadn't sat up. We were concerned so someone sat by her head gently stroking and talking to her. 

Delicia responded and whilst still down sat up and whickered to her foal. Phew! Foal started to try and stand and after a few bambi moves was up. Dee however whilst showing great interest in the foal remained down. Another ten minutes passed and she made no attempt to stand, we were concerned at this point and as I went in to milk her colostrum for foal she got up. 

I've never been so frightened in my life. As she stood it became obviously apparently something was severely wrong. She was completely non weight baring on her offside him and it looked like she had fractured her pelvis in the fall. Foal was moving about and dee tried to move with him but kept collapsing as she tried. A frantic call to the vet and two of us holding her up meant we had our hands full. My good mare still allowed the foal to latch on and feed, the shrieks she made as he fed I've never herd before, she was shaking, clearly in shock and a lot of pain. The vet too, 50 minutes to arrive and dee was no better. I thought I was going to lose my mare. I was heartbroken. 

The vet came and checked her over, heart and everything fine. He did a very thorough examination of the leg and pelvis, lifting it into all sorts of positions and feeling the joint, performed a rectal exam etc...all fine...his conclusion was the foal was so large he had been sitting on a pelvic nerve and she had some nerve damage. What he couldn't say was whether it was permanent or not. He gave her a shot of anti inflammatory painkillers and checked the foal over. Apparent from a very small hernia he was fine.

The painkillers kicked in quickly and she was soon weigh baring but couldn't walk. We stayed with her, fearing she would collapse on the foal and crush him. As the day progressed she continued to improve rapidly and although dead lame, could move about without falling we were relieved. 

Harley had his well foal check and iGg tests that came in well over 800 so that relieved the stress a little and Delicia was producing milk like a dairy cow. It became apparent she wasn't passing any motions. She had torn quite badly foaling so has to have stitches...vet told us to monitor it, check for signs of colic or discomfort. After 32 hours she finally started to pass motions correctly...another hurdle overcome.

The vet changed her drugs to meloxicam and these worked very well, her lameness continued to improve and she started to look more relaxed in herself. Then the discharge started. A horrid treacle consistency so out came the vet for the three time as an emergency call out now....mlucky she's just clearing herself and her cervix is still open and aiding this, he did an internal and no signs of infection, thank god!

Breeding is not for the faint hearted and neither should we assume just because horses have done this for millions of years we shouldn't be on hand just in case. Had we not been on hand we would have lost both mare and foal.

So, after three stressful days, I am pleased to say Delicia is back to her old self and we have a very feisty and strong stud colt! They've been out in the field twice now, and despite dee still being lame, the more she moves the better she gets. Let's hope she continues to improve.

So, introducing properly.....Harley!



























































































I can't thank everyone enough, the yard owners, my mother, friends on Facebook and forums for all the advice, support and guidance when things looks bleak. Thank you for making this a reality, I have a foal!


----------



## dbarabians

It appears that Blacklady Charabi , my Babson bred mare, will foal tonight or tomorrow. Her bag is full and she is dripping milk. Wish me luck. Then one down 3 more to go. I hate foal watch!!!!


----------



## Druydess

Good luck Donald!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

dbarabians said:


> It appears that Blacklady Charabi , my Babson bred mare, will foal tonight or tomorrow. Her bag is full and she is dripping milk. Wish me luck. Then one down 3 more to go. I hate foal watch!!!!


LOL! Good Luck! If you hate it enough, you can always send 'em up here to foal. Then once all the work is done, they go home to get oohed and aaahhed over. :lol:


----------



## DeliciousD

Fingers crossed for a foal!


----------



## TexasBlaze

My mare began waxing 12 hours ago! Baby baby baby baby baby!!!


----------



## TexasBlaze

Elliott's new competition


----------



## trainerunlimited

Congrats, Texas!!! He is so cute!


----------



## TexasBlaze

I MIGHT be a bit head over heels with him already. His blaze is WILD


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

TexasBlaze said:


> Elliott's new competition


Oh he's cute! I'm a sucker for a cool blaze.


----------



## TexasBlaze

He's got a little thumbprint belly spot too. And a white sock


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

D'awwwwww!


----------



## BlueSpark

pretzl is fully bagged up, 315 days today, vulva REALLY starting to loosen up, and boy is she cranky. Stormy(mare she is pastured with) had her foal Saturday, and she is nearly turning herself inside out trying to syeal the foal. Thankfully stormy and the baby have been moved to the pasture ajoining, but she spends her day calling to the baby.

This is her general opinion of the whole business
:


----------



## DeliciousD

Some lovely foals so far with more to come! Harley is six days only now!


----------



## dbarabians

No foals here looks like she is just teasing me. She is not due until May but I was hoping to get some sleep soon. Then another due around May 15 and 2 at the end of May. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians

dbarabians said:


> No foals here looks like she is just teasing me. She is not due until May but I was hoping to get some sleep soon. Then another due around May 15 and 2 at the end of May. Shalom


I'm being held out on too. I can't wait any longer!! LOL


----------



## Zexious

Delicious-- :O! How did I miss this!! HARLEY IS ADORABLE /NowI'mDead


----------



## TexasBlaze

How is Dee doing?


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Guess who will be 300 days tomorrow? MILEY! 

Someone got a bath today and was less than impressed. I'll make sure I post pictures tomorrow, she's getting big


----------



## JetdecksComet

Rhaego says "hi"


----------



## DeliciousD

TexasBlaze said:


> How is Dee doing?


Dees doing ok bless her, her lameness is gon in walk, a little in Trot and very much in canter still. She's heavily in foal heat and a grumpy moo cow but she's being a wonderful mum


----------



## TexasBlaze

Phantom has learned how to roll lol


----------



## countryryder

So many nice babies arriving,congrats to you all! 
I've got less than a month til my first one is due,Juno is on day 312 today.Chica is a month behind her at day 282.


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Miley had a good day. The past few she's been a little icky because of her vaccinations. She was in a great mood today though and didn't look too miserable 

Today was the first day that I've been able to express any liquid from her teats. It was a very minute amount and was as clear as water, so I know we have a long way to go...BUT it's progress nonetheless  We're only two weeks away from the safe zone. I'm hoping she decides to go earlier instead of later. I'm totally jealous of everyone getting to play with their babies while mine is still in captivity! 

I'm getting close though, so I will try as hard as I can to be patient lol.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Pregnancy agrees with Miley. She really is looking great. Pretty pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VLBUltraHot

CLaPorte432 said:


> Pregnancy agrees with Miley. She really is looking great. Pretty pictures!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks CLaPorte! I'm amazed at how easy of a keeper she's been through this whole thing. I agree, pregnancy seems to suit her well


----------



## misspaperwait

*our gal Lady*

We're currently waiting on our 2014 foal  Lady is very pregnant and we're hoping she drops soon!


----------



## BlueSpark

Meet Dublin! I'm so happy with this guy, Love his face, and he is already a huge handful, poor mum spends all day chasing him down, and he's only three days old:lol:


----------



## darkpony

I am not sure if anyone is still looking at this, but I have some big changes in Flashy. I also posted in her foaling thread, but wanted some opinions.

This morning at 0700 I went out to check on her, and her bag was more full, tail head more prominent, and I couldn't even tell she was prego from the front. I am pretty sure the baby dropped. She is 309 today, but was in heat and with the stud for 10 days. no waxing or anything, and I haven't been doing any milk testing. 

This is 5/28








This is today.








bag on 5/28 








her bag today 








a side view on 5/28








and today..










ok so what do you all think? I know she is getting close, and is a maiden, but I am supposed to go away for Saturday and Sunday night. Do you think she is THAT close, or do I have a week or so yet?

She is boarded but BO is unsure what to look for. I Gave her and another boarder a list of signs to watch for, and they said they would call if anything happens.


----------



## FrostedLilly

In my not very experienced, nor professional opinion, I think you still have a little bit of time. It looks like the foal has definitely shifted, but she doesn't really have that "V" shape that I've heard people typically look for and I think her udders could fill more too. They still have creases. A breeder once told me that when they lose the creases, the teats fill and it starts to take on a shiny appearance, she knows the mare is getting closer. Of course, there really are no set "rules", especially with maidens  . Now, if she was with the stud for 10 days, do you think she could potentially be 10 days further ahead than what you think she is, putting her around day 319?

My own personal experience has taught me their bellies can be dropped for quite a while. This is Lilly on day 333. Her belly is practically touching the ground, no butt to speak of and she didn't foal for another 26 days!









I won't even bother posting her udder. Her udder resembled partially deflated balloons until the day she foaled.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The mare that just foaled out at our barn never waxed and never V-ed out. The foal did shift, like yours has. In fact, Muppet's belly looked a lot like your mare's the day before she foaled. The BO checked her before going to bed and there were no signs or anything. Came out the next morning at 5am to a handsome, sturdy bay pinto colt who was already dry and up nursing.

Muppet and Oscar, just because he's so freaking adorable and she's so pretty:


----------



## darkpony

Thanks! She made it through the weekend, but I work nights and had planned to call in sick if I think foaling is imminent. I have a feeling I might go out there in the morning and find a **hopefully** beautiful healthy dry and standing/nursing foal.


----------



## darkpony

sweet filly born 6/24/14 (on day 320). Check Flashys foaling thread for more adorable pictures


----------



## PalominoPrincessx

^^ Congratulations! She looks like such a sweety! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

